# ***OFFSHORE ONLY*** - invites, visa lodge and grant - 491, 489, 190, 189



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi all,

In the COVID19 era, there is a new key question on all threads - are you onshore or offshore! 

Hence starting this thread (I know, lot exist already but I felt this is required) 

Can everyone who is offshore and their Visa is gaining any traction (after March 1 2020) post here?

- If you are offshore and got any invite
- If you are offshore and got a CO contact 
- If you are offshore and got any response from DHA on your email
- If you are offshore and got your Visa grant :clap2:

Or any relevant update for people waiting outside Australia!

For anyone who has got any updates for others who are offshore, please do post here - it will help a lot of people who are under lock-down in their respective countries

Cheers!
Vik


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

I will start this thread myself: 

Lodged 190 NSW - 11 Dec 2019 (submitted PCC, Medicals etc.)

No CO contact so far 

224711 - Management Consultant - Location - New Delhi, India


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

There’s already an existing thread for this:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/#/topics/1500480


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

cutiepie25 said:


> There’s already an existing thread for this:
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/#/topics/1500480


Yes just saw. Can you expand that to invites etc too

Any offshore activity is good to know - even if offshore is getting invited for any visa


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

I believe it’s uneditable once created 😞.


----------



## MJZAFAR (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi All,
I lodged my 491 SRN visa application on May 06, 2020. As per request from immi accout, I have 14 days time to get my biometrics collected from VSF global but the offices are closed in Saudi Arabia due to COVID 19. What should i do now?Â*Regards


----------



## Akira2020 (Jul 16, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In the COVID19 era, there is a new key question on all threads - are you onshore or offshore!
> 
> ...



Hey Vik, I am currently offshore and got my invite for visa subclass 189(auditor)...Also IMPATIENTLY waiting for any update at the moment! peace lol


----------



## nick81 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi,

I was granted my 189 Visa a year ago. Made my initial entry in June last year. Problem is that because of Covid I have to postpone my move. Do you know if there will be any extension for the visa expiration date (or if there are any discussions) because of these new circumstances? 

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nick81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was granted my 189 Visa a year ago. Made my initial entry in June last year. Problem is that because of Covid I have to postpone my move. Do you know if there will be any extension for the visa expiration date (or if there are any discussions) because of these new circumstances?
> 
> ...


The PR doesn’t expire ever
Your travel rights will expire in 5 years as usual
As long as you enter within 5 years , you can live for ever in Australia 
If you need to travel out of Australia you will need to apply for a RRV 


Cheers


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

Just saw one FOI (FA20/07/00162) for the offshore applicant who got the grant:
In Jun 2020 - 47
In May 2020 - 40 
In Apr 2020 - 72
In Mar 2020 - 498
In Feb 2020 - 803
In Jan 2020 - 662


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

safe for better life said:


> Just saw one FOI (FA20/07/00162) for the offshore applicant who got the grant:
> In Jun 2020 - 47
> In May 2020 - 40
> In Apr 2020 - 72
> ...


Yes all healthcare mostly as we have not seen a proof yet for non healthcare grant


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi
Applied for 489 South Australia on 5th Oct 2019
Anzsco 612115 real estate representative
Medicals 25 October
All documents submitted
Status still received
No co contact
Visa awaiting


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Yes all healthcare mostly as we have not seen a proof yet for non healthcare grant


May be or May be not. Two of my offshore RN friends are waiting for their 190 grants since Aug & Nov, 2019 respectively (both single applicants). I'm also an offshore RN, applied in Mar-2020, still no updates.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

bahlv said:


> safe for better life said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw one FOI (FA20/07/00162) for the offshore applicant who got the grant:
> ...


Yesterday one of the pastry chef offshore got his 489 visa approved.


----------



## Akira2020 (Jul 16, 2020)

NB said:


> The PR doesn’t expire ever
> Your travel rights will expire in 5 years as usual
> As long as you enter within 5 years , you can live for ever in Australia
> If you need to travel out of Australia you will need to apply for a RRV
> ...


Hey buddy...any idea as to whether offshore 189 visa applications are still being processed? thanks a bunch!


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Akira2020 said:


> Hey buddy...any idea as to whether offshore 189 visa applications are still being processed? thanks a bunch!


As per the latest FOI by DHA, there have been offshore grants for 189. For the month of June only, there have been approx 30 grants which includes both the primary and secondary applicants.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Yesterday one of the pastry chef offshore got his 489 visa approved.


Any further information like whether he has a job offer?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

There is a 491-visa case in the tracker for a non-health profession who has got is approval in may, but he said in the comments he has gotten a job offer and he is now seeking an exemption.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hamadeh said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday one of the pastry chef offshore got his 489 visa approved.
> ...


No idea will ask him for more details.


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi all,

Offshore Civil Engineer (23211) here. I got an invite this week (July 14) with 90 points. My DOE was June 9, 2020 so 5 weeks from DOE until invite. 

It seems like Civil Engineer was one of the non-health related occupation codes which received invites this week but not sure if anyone received an invite with a DOE later than mine. I may have been the lucky cut-off person 

Just going through all the information related to 189 including rights/obligations and will start gathering all my documents with a goal of lodging visa application late July/early Aug. and will provide more updates as I go.

Any other questions feel free to send me a message.


----------



## Akira2020 (Jul 16, 2020)

negi said:


> As per the latest FOI by DHA, there have been offshore grants for 189. For the month of June only, there have been approx 30 grants which includes both the primary and secondary applicants.


Thanks so much my friend! btw, given the tricky situation atm, I somehow was filled in by one of my friends the other day telling me that I could apply for a BVE just to return to Australia, he said in that way I was most likely to get a better chance with my PR grant once identified as being OHSHORE, any comment?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Occupation : Illustrator
Lodge : Nov 10,2019
Status: received
Offshore


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Akira2020 said:


> Thanks so much my friend! btw, given the tricky situation atm, I somehow was filled in by one of my friends the other day telling me that I could apply for a BVE just to return to Australia, he said in that way I was most likely to get a better chance with my PR grant once identified as being OHSHORE, any comment?


If you are onshore, you do have a better chance in getting a grant

Cheers


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> No idea will ask him for more details.


That'll be great, but It's highly likely that he's got this grant due to a job offer only.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Occupation: Software Engineer , 261313
Applied for 189 Visa in August 2019 , had completed health assesment and PCC at the time of application . Application is in "Received" state from Day 1. . No contact ,no change in application status. I have lost interest in the processes , given the current situation I will be surprised even if I get to hear from them anytime before 2021.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hamadeh said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > No idea will ask him for more details.
> ...


No, 489 visa has no relation with job offer.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

And how do you know that? Have you read my previous comment regarding the 491? Did you ask that 489 visa guy or you're talking generally?


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Asked him and today in whatsapp group of 489 sub class another accountant offshore got his visa on 16

That was told by an agent to his client that they have started receiving grants.
But I am not very sure about this. This was being talked in the group.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hamadeh said:


> And how do you know that? Have you read my previous comment regarding the 491? Did you ask that 489 visa guy or you're talking generally?


Like 491 is also state nomination but that too doesn't guarantee you a job.
For job offer or employer nomination, there is another subclass.
As myself have applied for 489, we got state nomination not job offer.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> No idea will ask him for more details.





Realy85 said:


> Like 491 is also state nomination but that too doesn't guarantee you a job.
> For job offer or employer nomination, there is another subclass.
> As myself have applied for 489, we got state nomination not job offer.


Well, with all due respect to you, Realy, or whatever your name is... you have no idea what you're talking about. . In other words, you know nothing, Jon Snow ^_^


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Realy85 said:


> Asked him and today in whatsapp group of 489 sub class another accountant offshore got his visa on 16
> 
> That was told by an agent to his client that they have started receiving grants.
> But I am not very sure about this. This was being talked in the group.


Is there whatsapp group for 189?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hamadeh said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > No idea will ask him for more details.
> ...


I know this. 
Don't have any idea.
Thanks for insights.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

anirbna said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Asked him and today in whatsapp group of 489 sub class another accountant offshore got his visa on 16
> ...


No we have only 489 and 491


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi All,

My details - 

1. ITA - March 2020, Lodged - 11th May 2020
2. Offshore 
3. No CO Contact.
4. Pending Medicals due to COVID-19
5. Claimed work ex points as per updated PAM.


----------



## farhad_khan (May 28, 2018)

Hi!
I have already lodged visa application for 491 family sponsored. My brother had got the job and relocated to new area. I want to update about his job and new location details in the immiaccount. Kindly, let me know the procedure for it.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

HI every one,
I found this on my group, FOI of granted cases onshore and offhore

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V3...DjXSZT3CNczCxqZDlPIa8BreqdcUM4sDtIyeLL7RpqXN8

@Bahlv, there is a tiny good news that I found 1 case of Man Con offshore granted in July . Any news, please update, my status is still received.


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

Nancy Do said:


> HI every one,
> I found this on my group, FOI of granted cases onshore and offhore
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V3...DjXSZT3CNczCxqZDlPIa8BreqdcUM4sDtIyeLL7RpqXN8
> ...


Hey Nancy Do,
Would it be possible to add me to the group ?


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

sanatvij said:


> Hey Nancy Do,
> Would it be possible to add me to the group ?


 Sorry, it is a group of applicants from my home country, we only use our mother language so you may not understand .


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi all, lodged my visa application today. My info below. I am also going to create a myimmitracker entry.

Visa: 189 Skilled Independent
Location: Offshore (Canada)
Occupation Code: 233211 (Civil Engineer)
Invitation Date: 14 July 2020
Lodgement Date: 2 September 2020
Medicals: TBD (Likely this month)

The current message showing on ImmiAccount after lodgement says "Estimated Processing Time: 3 to 15 months."


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

All the best mate! 

Out of curiosity, why moving from Canada to Australia?

The answer will help others who are trying to select one of these countries


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

bahlv said:


> All the best mate!
> 
> Out of curiosity, why moving from Canada to Australia?
> 
> The answer will help others who are trying to select one of these countries


Fair question. I've spent my whole life here (Alberta) and am looking for a change of scenery, it may be temporary or permanent not decided yet. I have worked in Oz previously and have family in Queensland so it would be an easy move.

Also the climate/weather in Australia is much better. Where I live it snows 6-8 months of the year 

But IMO for new migrants Canada and Australia are both good choices. Both have their pro's and con's but overall a very good life can be lived in either country.


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

bahlv said:


> All the best mate!
> 
> Out of curiosity, why moving from Canada to Australia?
> 
> The answer will help others who are trying to select one of these countries


HI Bahlv, any news with your case? Mine is still received. I see in the FOI above one Management COnsultant case offshore granted in July. Wish you get granted soon!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Nancy Do said:


> HI Bahlv, any news with your case? Mine is still received. I see in the FOI above one Management COnsultant case offshore granted in July. Wish you get granted soon!


Nope no update

I also filed one FOI 

There is no management consultant granted after March as per that 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

On myimmitracker, There is a case of Physiotherapist 190 VIC offshore granted tomorrow 16th Sep.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Nancy Do said:


> On myimmitracker, There is a case of Physiotherapist 190 VIC offshore granted tomorrow 16th Sep.


That's great news Nancy!

Hopefully they start with non-health occupations soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

But still it's not sure when they will start processing. Heard from whatsgroup that two offshore candidates received their visas under subsequent entry 489 and spouse visa.
But don't know when they will start working. The wait time is just killing.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Nancy Do said:


> On myimmitracker, There is a case of Physiotherapist 190 VIC offshore granted tomorrow 16th Sep.


One RN (Offshore) who lodged on 16/2/2020 was also granted 190-NT yesterday (Source-one of the telegram groups).


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

One Offshore RN got a CO contact to redo medicals / pcc as well...offshore medical roles gaining momentum.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Rsm_2681 said:


> One Offshore RN got a CO contact to redo medicals / pcc as well...offshore medical roles gaining momentum.


So that means he/she has been waiting for over a year now.


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes since May’19


----------



## maps_sky (Nov 18, 2019)

Hello mates, Hope you are safe! 

Any telegram group for people waiting grant?

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

maps_sky said:


> Hello mates, Hope you are safe!
> 
> Any telegram group for people waiting grant?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


Which subclass?


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

*186 ens*

Any group (whatsapp/telegram) for 186 nomination/visa?


----------



## maps_sky (Nov 18, 2019)

Realy85 said:


> Which subclass?


SC 189..

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Just type the sub class and if there is active group you will come to know. As we have 489 group.


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

There is one case of offshore 190 VIC (Production and Plant Engineer) and one case of 189 offshore (economist) granted yesterday 22nd Sept on myimmitracker.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Yes two offshore grants for 190 and one for 189. They all are members of this forum too


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

I posted this in a different group yesterday. I have good news, I received my 189 offshore grant yesterday. Thank you all for your support and encouragement. Details below:

ANZSCO Code: 224311 (Economist)
South African
Offshore >>> Yes, you read correctly
Skills Assessment: 10 Jan 2020
EOI DOE: 24 Jan 2020 (90 points)
Invite: 12 Mar 2020 (waited two selection rounds)
Submitted: 14 Mar 2020 with medicals, police clearances, etc
Direct Grant: 22 Sep 2020


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Good news that there is some movement on Offshore grants 

Can someone shed some light on the mysterious Forms 80 & 1221 for me. I read in another thread that these should be included in your documents but did not encounter them at any stage of visa application, lodgement nor were they asked for in documents section. Are they supposed to be filled out and uploaded and if so how is this known? Am I missing something?


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

yyctobne said:


> Good news that there is some movement on Offshore grants
> 
> Can someone shed some light on the mysterious Forms 80 & 1221 for me. I read in another thread that these should be included in your documents but did not encounter them at any stage of visa application, lodgement nor were they asked for in documents section. Are they supposed to be filled out and uploaded and if so how is this known? Am I missing something?


I can't speak for what is/was required but only for what I did. I was very thorough with what I uploaded and how I completed form 80 and 1221. I included them under a generic section for "other documents".


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

yyctobne said:


> Good news that there is some movement on Offshore grants
> 
> Can someone shed some light on the mysterious Forms 80 & 1221 for me. I read in another thread that these should be included in your documents but did not encounter them at any stage of visa application, lodgement nor were they asked for in documents section. Are they supposed to be filled out and uploaded and if so how is this known? Am I missing something?


Form 80 is your "Personal Particulars and Character Assessment form" which needs to be filled up for all 189 and 190 applications. Sometimes CO asks for Form 1221 which is a form for "Additional Personal Particulars Information Form". Form 80 needs to be attached and it is shown (at least for me when I did for 189) in attachments section. Form 1221 is something you can fill up and attach in "Other" documents section



evanb said:


> I can't speak for what is/was required but only for what I did. I was very thorough with what I uploaded and how I completed form 80 and 1221. I included them under a generic section for "other documents".


That's the secret mate for a speedy grant. Any CO contact would have delayed your application considerably. I have been advocating this method all the while, be thorough and include enough documentation as possible, complete medical and PCC, front load all documents and you are immediately increasing your chances of a quick grant.


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Update: I found the reference on the HomeAffairs website to form 80 and 1221: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-tested#HowTo

They are both listed under "Character Documents"

_Complete and provide the following forms:
Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (554KB PDF)
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars information (290KB PDF)_

Guess I know what I'll be working on in the morning :ranger:


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Form 80 is your "Personal Particulars and Character Assessment form" which needs to be filled up for all 189 and 190 applications. Sometimes CO asks for Form 1221 which is a form for "Additional Personal Particulars Information Form". Form 80 needs to be attached and it is shown (at least for me when I did for 189) in attachments section. Form 1221 is something you can fill up and attach in "Other" documents section
> 
> That's the secret mate for a speedy grant. Any CO contact would have delayed your application considerably. I have been advocating this method all the while, be thorough and include enough documentation as possible, complete medical and PCC, front load all documents and you are immediately increasing your chances of a quick grant.


I took the advice on this forum from people like you and NB on being thorough and uploading things proactively including the form 1221 in the "other" section. 

By thorough I mean that I didn't do the bare minimum or what I thought they would be looking for but anything they might be interested in. For example, I knew I had a complicated travel and living history given vast work travel and transfers over the last 10 years so I did a lot of background work to detail this, including an appendix showing it all in detail. I did this upfront when I was waiting for the invite so it was ready to go when I got the invite. For work, I looked for multiple redundancies so I didn't rely on the employer letter by itself but uploaded all of my official job descriptions, every tax form for the last 10 years, promotion letters, etc. I ensured that there were redundancies for most areas so that if they were not happy with something that there was something else to rely on.

In terms of the depth they review these things? I don't know. I got an assessment commencement email at 4:16am my time, and a grant approval at 5:33am my time on the same day. So it took them an hour and 17 minutes to go through it and approve. That doesn't seem like a lot of time given the length of my documents/application.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

evanb said:


> In terms of the depth they review these things? I don't know. I got an assessment commencement email at 4:16am my time, and a grant approval at 5:33am my time on the same day. So it took them an hour and 17 minutes to go through it and approve. That doesn't seem like a lot of time given the length of my documents/application.


There was someone on this forum, a 190 applicant who received NJL because in another 189 application from his sister years ago, she had not declared her brothers partner details in Form 80, whereas, this guy had claimed partner points and the relationship went back to the time his sister applied for her 189. So trust me, they do review all these in depth. 

The commencement email and grant is just a progression in their system, but in reality they would be scrutinising it in the background without changing your application status. For them to grant, they have to move it to commenced status, hence it triggers an email.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

was there a section where you need to declare you sister's or brother's partner in form 80? like not even married? As far as i remember it was just parents+my partner+siblings. I read his post too but it was a bit confusing as to his writing.


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

juni_001 said:


> was there a section where you need to declare you sister's or brother's partner in form 80? like not even married? As far as i remember it was just parents+my partner+siblings. I read his post too but it was a bit confusing as to his writing.


Form 80, part 45 asks about siblings including relationship, name, sex, date of birth, place of birth, citizenship, country of residence and whether or not they're migrating with you.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

evanb said:


> Form 80, part 45 asks about siblings including relationship, name, sex, date of birth, place of birth, citizenship, country of residence and whether or not they're migrating with you.


yeah i thought it was bout 45. but when i checked, it doesn't ask for their relationship status. only relationship to you(as in if they are sister or brother etc)


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

juni_001 said:


> yeah i thought it was bout 45. but when i checked, it doesn't ask for their relationship status. only relationship to you(as in if they are sister or brother etc)


Thats what his NJL said apparently, unless he is not telling the truth..!


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

No news of grants from India...


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> No news of grants from India...


No news😔
Even I am anxiously waiting for that particular word grant.
Feeling too worried


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Letw get some solid news of CO contacts first guys 

Grants will follow 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Letw get some solid news of CO contacts first guys
> 
> Grants will follow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes true
But life is on hold till we see some movement.
What do you guys reckon?
When will they start processing?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Realy85 said:


> Yes true
> But life is on hold till we see some movement.
> What do you guys reckon?
> When will they start processing?


Its my gut feeling that things will start moving in 2021 and thats when they will process the backlog rapidly 

I feel they have evaluated the files and waiting for instructions 

If the DHA hasn't fired case officers, they must've been doing something all these months when there were hardly any invites sent out 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Romi_g (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi Folks, wonder if someone could answer this for me. 

I have a positive skills and work experience assessment from Vetasses. Do you think OZ immigration considers the assessment letter, service statements, pay slips, and tax papers sufficient? Or do they still contact the previous employers. 

I hope they don't contact my current or previous employers. 

Would love to get your opinion. Thanks!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Romi_g said:


> Hi Folks, wonder if someone could answer this for me.
> 
> I have a positive skills and work experience assessment from Vetasses. Do you think OZ immigration considers the assessment letter, service statements, pay slips, and tax papers sufficient? Or do they still contact the previous employers.
> 
> ...


Answered here
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...78-offshore-work-experience-verification.html


----------



## bhumikasundrani (Feb 28, 2020)

Lodged:491 family sponsored
Invite: 10th Jan 2020
Date of application: 1st feb 2020
Received additional docs request on 26th Feb

Submitted additional docs on: 6th March

Status is received since then.

No CO contact so far

261313 - Software Engineer - Location - India

Anybody on the same boat? Received any update?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Is the budget going to add some clarity for us? Let's hope it does 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Is the budget going to add some clarity for us? Let's hope it does
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


They will put on the table a thousand steps but actually walk only a few of them

Other then tax cuts and direct benefits to industries, all other proposals should be taken with a pinch of salt

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> They will put on the table a thousand steps but actually walk only a few of them
> 
> Other then tax cuts and direct benefits to industries, all other proposals should be taken with a pinch of salt
> 
> Cheers


Okay
Thank you NB

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Lodged 190 NSW - 25 March 2020 (submitted PCC, Medicals etc.)

No CO contact so far

313213 - Telecommunications Network Planner - Location - Dhaka, Bangladesh


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

May be Deewali 2020, changes the fortune outcome of the whole year....thats the vibe Im feeling....


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> May be Deewali 2020, changes the fortune outcome of the whole year....thats the vibe Im feeling....


Fingers crossed and hopefully we all get our grants.


----------



## alimirza (Feb 10, 2020)

Just wanted to knw tht my 189 visa application is submitted in April 2020 and the status on immiaccount is still "Received".
When 189 visa applications expected to be processed for offshores...?
Did they discuss this in todays budget... ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alimirza said:


> Just wanted to knw tht my 189 visa application is submitted in April 2020 and the status on immiaccount is still "Received".
> When 189 visa applications expected to be processed for offshores...?
> Did they discuss this in todays budget... ?


What you are looking for is not a part of the budget
That’s the internal decision of DHA on which codes to invite or grant
Anyways, all those who have already got the invite and have applied are safe.
It’s just a matter of time when their grants will be given
No one can predict that especially for offshore applicants 

Cheers


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

NB said:


> alimirza said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to knw tht my 189 visa application is submitted in April 2020 and the status on immiaccount is still "Received".
> ...


Thanx NB
I was particularly looking for the answer.
Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

alimirza said:


> Just wanted to knw tht my 189 visa application is submitted in April 2020 and the status on immiaccount is still "Received".
> When 189 visa applications expected to be processed for offshores...?
> Did they discuss this in todays budget... ?


Your assumption is wrong. 
Visa processing has not been paused for offshore applicants and it is very evident as offshore grants are given as late as Sep for both 189 and 190 if you watch immitracker.


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

let's predict that 10% of offshore applicants still can grant, while 90% of us might wait until next fiscal year.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Hopefully youre right. thats all we can do. hope and wait.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

“Of the new permanent residents coming into the country, we still anticipate that approximately two thirds will be in the skilled stream and one third from the family stream.”.


does this suggest that the processing of offshore applicants will resume? or is it just my interpretation?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

juni_001 said:


> “Of the new permanent residents coming into the country, we still anticipate that approximately two thirds will be in the skilled stream and one third from the family stream.”.
> 
> 
> does this suggest that the processing of offshore applicants will resume? or is it just my interpretation?


Yes. But what percentage of PR visas will go to those offshore? Who knows. Could be 3 for all we know


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

juni_001 said:


> “Of the new permanent residents coming into the country, we still anticipate that approximately two thirds will be in the skilled stream and one third from the family stream.”.
> 
> 
> does this suggest that the processing of offshore applicants will resume? or is it just my interpretation?


Who said it has stopped? Do you have any details on this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Who said it has stopped? Do you have any details on this?


The proof of the pudding is in the eating
You don’t need it in writing
How many offshore applicants other then in the medical connected and critical sectors Anzsco codes have been given grants since Covid ?

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> The proof of the pudding is in the eating
> You don’t need it in writing
> How many offshore applicants other then in the medical connected and critical sectors Anzsco codes have been given grants since Covid ?
> 
> Cheers


Immitracker reports grants in Sep for non medical profession (both 189 and 190, offshore), so making statements that it is stopped is incorrect. Yes, there could be delays or categorised as low priority, but certainly not stopped.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Immitracker reports grants in Sep for non medical profession (both 189 and 190, offshore), so making statements that it is stopped is incorrect. Yes, there could be delays or categorised as low priority, but certainly not stopped.


Immitracker is full of inconsistency 
Don’t refer to it and confuse yourself
If you want to trust it, it’s your choice, I don’t 

Cheers


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

NB said:


> Immitracker is full of inconsistency
> Don’t refer to it and confuse yourself
> If you want to trust it, it’s your choice, I don’t
> 
> Cheers


This may verify one of the specific cases on immitracker that he's referring to. It's mine. A non-medical offshore 189 grant in Sept.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> Immitracker is full of inconsistency
> Don’t refer to it and confuse yourself
> If you want to trust it, it’s your choice, I don’t
> 
> Cheers


Some good souls still update immitracker. So my guess is there are more, but I maybe wrong too



evanb said:


> This may verify one of the specific cases on immitracker that he's referring to. It's mine. A non-medical offshore 189 grant in Sept.


Yes, I was indeed referring to one of your case from an earlier post of yours..!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Some good souls still update immitracker. So my guess is there are more, but I maybe wrong too
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was indeed referring to one of your case from an earlier post of yours..!


You forget that for every good soul there are 10 bad souls who only want to mislead you
So as they say in science garbage in garbage out 

Cheers


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Immitracker reports grants in Sep for non medical profession (both 189 and 190, offshore), so making statements that it is stopped is incorrect. Yes, there could be delays or categorised as low priority, but certainly not stopped.


I defo agree with all what you've said. In terms of non medical grants, there are evidence from FOI by occupations that there are TONS of non midcal professions have been given grants. I checked all the recent and old published FOIs!


----------



## alimirza (Feb 10, 2020)

NB said:


> What you are looking for is not a part of the budget
> That’s the internal decision of DHA on which codes to invite or grant
> Anyways, all those who have already got the invite and have applied are safe.
> It’s just a matter of time when their grants will be given
> ...


Many thanks for the response dear... 
Well i hope for best ... soon i will get the grant ... InShaALLAH


----------



## alimirza (Feb 10, 2020)

Hamadeh said:


> I defo agree with all what you've said. In terms of non medical grants, there are evidence from FOI by occupations that there are TONS of non midcal professions have been given grants. I checked all the recent and old published FOIs!


you're right but havent seen any of University Lecturer grant so far .. after April ... 
but lets hope for the best ...


----------



## alimirza (Feb 10, 2020)

NB said:


> What you are looking for is not a part of the budget
> That’s the internal decision of DHA on which codes to invite or grant
> Anyways, all those who have already got the invite and have applied are safe.
> It’s just a matter of time when their grants will be given
> ...


NB also please help.. what i need to do for adding a newborn in 189 visa application tht is already submitted... apart from the change of circumstance option in immiaccount... 

kindly reply ...


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> You forget that for every good soul there are 10 bad souls who only want to mislead you
> So as they say in science garbage in garbage out
> 
> Cheers


Maybe the case...

But the point is, this is a public forum and many view it looking for answers without even having a login. If people keep saying - "When will offshore visa processing resume.." or "when will grants start to come in for offshore..", then it gives an impression that they are indeed paused, when they are not.

Even one case is enough to prove that they are not paused. Yes, circumstances unknown to us could lead to categorising them as low priority, but certainly not stop.


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi all,

With the timelines for offshore 189 grants approaching (or in some cases exceeding) 12 months, I am wondering what DHA's flexibility is on the "Not Marry Before Entry" rule. Specifically Condition 8515 “Must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entering Australia."

When grants were taking 4-6 months this was not such a big deal but now it could be a problem.

I am currently single and I applied for 189 in September. Let's say I meet someone (non-Australian) in the next couple months and want to marry them next summer can I really not do so until making first arrival in Oz? (which may not even be until 2022 given the current state of the world) 

Wondering if anyone has had any experience with this?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

yyctobne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With the timelines for offshore 189 grants approaching (or in some cases exceeding) 12 months, I am wondering what DHA's flexibility is on the "Not Marry Before Entry" rule. Specifically Condition 8515 “Must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entering Australia."
> 
> ...


If you already lodged your application as a Single person. That has an equivalent points right? You were invited as single so if you got married, your points will automatically change. You might as well cancel the visa to avoid refusal since your not following your claim.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yyctobne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With the timelines for offshore 189 grants approaching (or in some cases exceeding) 12 months, I am wondering what DHA's flexibility is on the "Not Marry Before Entry" rule. Specifically Condition 8515 “Must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entering Australia."
> 
> ...


Become a hermit and Shut your eyes and don’t see or meet anyone till you get the grant
You have closed the options to marry by claiming the 10 points for being single 

Cheers


----------



## andreN (Apr 12, 2019)

NB said:


> Become a hermit and Shut your eyes and don’t see or meet anyone till you get the grant
> You have closed the options to marry by claiming the 10 points for being single
> 
> Cheers


This is pretty harsh. Grant may take 18-24 months at this rate. Meaning, if you applied as "single" you should not enter a relationship for the next 18-24 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreN said:


> This is pretty harsh. Grant may take 18-24 months at this rate. Meaning, if you applied as "single" you should not enter a relationship for the next 18-24 months.


Think positively 
You will become a sage and get enlightenment 
Also think of all the money you will save on dinners and gifts 
DHA has your best interests at heart 

Cheers


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> andreN said:
> 
> 
> > This is pretty harsh. Grant may take 18-24 months at this rate. Meaning, if you applied as "single" you should not enter a relationship for the next 18-24 months.
> ...


The Swaggist NB😂😂😂😂


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

andreN said:


> This is pretty harsh. Grant may take 18-24 months at this rate. Meaning, if you applied as "single" you should not enter a relationship for the next 18-24 months.


He is being sarcastic...a little humor should not hurt anyone. He is right about the gifts part though...lol...speaking from a married man's perspective...thankfully I am lucky to have a spouse who does not expect such things...lol...


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Every stage of this process brings new challenges SMH. 

Hopefully offshore lodgements get picked up fast and we can all move forward with our lives! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

yyctobne said:


> Every stage of this process brings new challenges SMH.
> 
> Hopefully offshore lodgements get picked up fast and we can all move forward with our lives!


I pray for the same. 🙂


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> He is being sarcastic...a little humor should not hurt anyone. He is right about the gifts part though...lol...speaking from a married man's perspective...thankfully I am lucky to have a spouse who does not expect such things...lol...


We REALLY need some humour in these days of Covid/Pandemic/Current-job-Insecurity+AUImmiStress!

Btw.. Karan Arjun ab naa aate!! (Karan Arjun won't come back!) :focus:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sk2019au said:


> We REALLY need some humour in these days of Covid/Pandemic/Current-job-Insecurity+AUImmiStress!
> 
> Btw.. Karan Arjun ab naa aate!! (Karan Arjun won't come back!) :focus:


Very true
Both of them expired due to covid 

Cheers


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

With regards to changes in the status of 189 visa applications, I am assuming DHA sends out emails when there is a change (ie. from 'received' to 'assessment' to 'grant' etc.)?

Or do we have to manually login to ImmiAccount and check it from time to time?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

I am really hoping this groups posts start moving from waiting for updates to ----》real updates 

Very soon!

Amen!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MM67 (Dec 11, 2019)

Is there really a chance for 189 offshore grants this FY??

Skilled Independent Stream has a quota of 6500. Of which, if we assume half or more.

Let's take a lower bound of3500, goes to NZ pathway. Leaving around 3000 places for 189 PTS.
Maybe accounting to max of 1000 primary applicants for 189 PTS.

These 1000 seats will probably be further divided across job codes.

Also, Of this how much will it go to offshore? Or will it even be allocated to offshore?


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

MM67 said:


> Is there really a chance for 189 offshore grants this FY??
> 
> Skilled Independent Stream has a quota of 6500. Of which, if we assume half or more.
> 
> ...


I think the quota of 6500 refers to grants not invites. The dept already has pending applications of ~ 10K on its hands (my guess, cant recall exact figures already shared in a pdf on this forum)

So there is almost nil chance of any new 189 invites (except the current priority professions onshore) 
Hope I haven't got anything wrong here.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

MM67 said:


> Is there really a chance for 189 offshore grants this FY??
> 
> Skilled Independent Stream has a quota of 6500. Of which, if we assume half or more.
> 
> ...


I don't think so for 189. They highly likely to process & issue grants for the 190 offshores. Will they grant 189 for offhores for critical skills? That's also possible. (That's my own assumptions.)


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

yyctobne said:


> With regards to changes in the status of 189 visa applications, I am assuming DHA sends out emails when there is a change (ie. from 'received' to 'assessment' to 'grant' etc.)?
> 
> Or do we have to manually login to ImmiAccount and check it from time to time?


It happenes but very randomly and with a small fraction of applications. Also, the majority remain Received until decisions are made on applications.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> Very true
> Both of them expired due to covid
> 
> Cheers


I laughed very hard at this...thank you! Lekin..umeed pe he to duniya kayaam hain...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yyctobne said:


> With regards to changes in the status of 189 visa applications, I am assuming DHA sends out emails when there is a change (ie. from 'received' to 'assessment' to 'grant' etc.)?
> 
> Or do we have to manually login to ImmiAccount and check it from time to time?


You will get an email only for grant or incase the CO a needs any further documents 
Some CO announce themselves as a courtesy , but that is rare

Cheers


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

yyctobne said:


> With regards to changes in the status of 189 visa applications, I am assuming DHA sends out emails when there is a change (ie. from 'received' to 'assessment' to 'grant' etc.)?
> 
> Or do we have to manually login to ImmiAccount and check it from time to time?


Mine changed from received to assessment, and then 75 minutes alter to finalized (i.e. granted).


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

evanb said:


> yyctobne said:
> 
> 
> > With regards to changes in the status of 189 visa applications, I am assuming DHA sends out emails when there is a change (ie. from 'received' to 'assessment' to 'grant' etc.)?
> ...


When it was changed, did it notify you?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> I laughed very hard at this...thank you! Lekin..umeed pe he to duniya kayaam hain...


Apologies for posting in Hindi. I had forgotten the forum rules. Won't happen again.


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi NB,
I am about to lodge 128 visa application but will be expecting our baby very soon & would like to add our baby to the visa application. Do you suggest to file the visa application now and then submit baby documents and spouse medicals after the delivery? Also do I need to add only me and spouse and pay only for two?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi NB,
> I am about to lodge 128 visa application but will be expecting our baby very soon & would like to add our baby to the visa application. Do you suggest to file the visa application now and then submit baby documents and spouse medicals after the delivery? Also do I need to add only me and spouse and pay only for two?


I have not even heard of visa 128 

Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

NB said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


My bad,
It's Global talent visa subclass 124.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi NB,
> I am about to lodge 128 visa application but will be expecting our baby very soon & would like to add our baby to the visa application. Do you suggest to file the visa application now and then submit baby documents and spouse medicals after the delivery? Also do I need to add only me and spouse and pay only for two?


If you have already been invited, go ahead and submit the application 
You will anyways not be able to complete the spouse medicals, so your application will be on hold till such time that the baby is delivered and your spouse can have the X-ray done
Under 189/190 visa, you don’t have to pay for the baby if it is born after you have applied . 
No idea if you will have to pay under 124, you will have to ask DHA

Cheers


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

ga2au said:


> When it was changed, did it notify you?


Yes, received emails whenever changes were made.


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi,

My birth certificate is in Hindi and need to get it translated into English. How can I get it done and where to find the place?
Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi,
> 
> My birth certificate is in Hindi and need to get it translated into English. How can I get it done and where to find the place?
> Any suggestions will be appreciated.


Use a NAATI qualified translator to avoid controversy although they are costly 
You can google and find hundreds of them
You send the scan of the original in hindi, and they will send you back the translated version with their certificate

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

So there has been one offshore 190 grant reported 
Seems legit
Many congratulations to the person

The key difference is that he has a job offer that got attached to the application









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

NB said:


> andreN said:
> 
> 
> > This is pretty harsh. Grant may take 18-24 months at this rate. Meaning, if you applied as "single" you should not enter a relationship for the next 18-24 months.
> ...



For those single unmarried grant waiters, suppose if they get PR after 1 year, again if covid doesn't go spouse visa get delayed.... So is there any way they get spouse visa faster if married onshore? Instead of marrying offshore?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krh123 said:


> For those single unmarried grant waiters, suppose if they get PR after 1 year, again if covid doesn't go spouse visa get delayed.... So is there any way they get spouse visa faster if married onshore? Instead of marrying offshore?


If they marry onshore and apply for spouse visa, they will get a bridging visa, so they are not bothered with any delays 

Cheers


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Does anyone have any idea about how they count the processing times of our visas. For example, someone who gets his grant within a month or 12 days as I can see on immitracker or those get their grant after 20 months! Does any of these examples make any difference when they consider the indicative processing time?


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Krh123 said:
> 
> 
> > For those single unmarried grant waiters, suppose if they get PR after 1 year, again if covid doesn't go spouse visa get delayed.... So is there any way they get spouse visa faster if married onshore? Instead of marrying offshore?
> ...


Can they work using that bridging visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krh123 said:


> Can they work using that bridging visa?


The conditions will be given in the bridging visa
The thumb rule is that the bridging visa will have the same working rights as the substantive visa

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

So there has been a confirmed offshore grant for 190 and 189 in the last 2 weeks

good news!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi,

In current situation if one gets a job offer from an Australian company while the PR Visa is under processing, what is the bets way to target the move:

1. Attach the job offer with the 190 Visa application and push the DHA by calls and mails to process quickly (we saw one 190 grant happening this way)
2. Try to convince the employer to sponsor the visa (employer sponsored visa) and fly to Australia, then wait for the grant while onshore

In case of 2 above, is it possible to fly to Australia in current situation? Will they give a permission to fly?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> In current situation if one gets a job offer from an Australian company while the PR Visa is under processing, what is the bets way to target the move:
> 
> ...


1. Your calls or emails don’t carry weight
The employer has to write to the department expressing that he is losing money in your absence
2. If you can get a temporary work visa, nothing like it
But easier said then done, in view of the huge local unemployment 

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> 1. Your calls or emails don’t carry weight
> The employer has to write to the department expressing that he is losing money in your absence
> 2. If you can get a temporary work visa, nothing like it
> But easier said then done, in view of the huge local unemployment
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks! When you say it is easier said than done, are you referring to getting a job or getting the employer to sponsor? 

I have the first one under my control but second one is the complex one - the employer will know I have a PR application in process so they may choose to wait for a few months. Or if they are in a hurry, they might sponsor temp work visa (what sub class is this and what is the cost?)

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks! When you say it is easier said than done, are you referring to getting a job or getting the employer to sponsor?
> 
> ...


Both
There is a considerable cost involved in a temporary visa as most companies go through a Mara agent or lawyer to process the application 
In addition they have to pay upskilling fees to the government for every applicant they sponsor
It would most likely be 482 visa
You can check the costs on DHA website for both the applicants and sponsor 

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> 1. Your calls or emails don’t carry weight
> The employer has to write to the department expressing that he is losing money in your absence
> 2. If you can get a temporary work visa, nothing like it
> But easier said then done, in view of the huge local unemployment
> ...





NB said:


> Both
> There is a considerable cost involved in a temporary visa as most companies go through a Mara agent or lawyer to process the application
> In addition they have to pay upskilling fees to the government for every applicant they sponsor
> It would most likely be 482 visa
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Another offshore grant for 489 South Australia
I know the person from a whatsapp group 
He is offshore in Netherlands


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

PMSOL？


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

safe for better life said:


> PMSOL？


Nope.. Not PMSOL


----------



## kk12837 (Nov 18, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Nope.. Not PMSOL


hmmm, thought AUS does not grant 489/491 during lockdown status.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

No not really. There have been 189, 190 and 489 grants that I know of (1 each) in the last 1 month


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

491 offshore reported today


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

bahlv said:


> No not really. There have been 189, 190 and 489 grants that I know of (1 each) in the last 1 month


Offshore?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ga2au said:


> Offshore?


Yeah


----------



## kk12837 (Nov 18, 2019)

bahlv said:


> View attachment 98551


SA?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi NB,

Wanted your help. I have put in a request for priority processing of my 190 Visa to the Skilled Support team/ Case Officer.

If the Visa is granted, can my wife's parents also travel as close family members seem to be eligible for travel exemption? 

Many thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Wanted your help. I have put in a request for priority processing of my 190 Visa to the Skilled Support team/ Case Officer.
> 
> ...


Parents are not close family members as per immigration definition 
Only spouse and children
They will not get the exemption 
Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> Parents are not close family members as per immigration definition
> Only spouse and children
> They will not get the exemption
> Cheers


Got it, that's sad news.

Will have to move to Melbourne in that case (190 is NSW sponsored) for a few months at least. Thanks for the direction.


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Seems like they have started granting offshore VISA from non-critical sector. Checked on Immitracker.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

tanvir2220 said:


> Seems like they have started granting offshore VISA from non-critical sector. Checked on Immitracker.


I wouldn't take immitracker seriously


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello There,

I had been granted 489 from NT in May 2019 and I went to Darwin in November with family for doing my initial entry. I was planning to move to Darwin in May-June 2020 so i resigned from my job in March and came back to India(from Middle East ) to get my family settled and then this Covid situation happened and ruined my all plans. My visa is valid till 27 May 2023 and i just have another 5-6 months to move to Darwin to spend my last 2 year of visa to make sure to satisfy visa condition for 887 visa (2 year residency and 1 year job).

Now my question , I am not from critical filed ( I am event and conference organizer )and i don't have any compelling reasons to travel . is there any chance i can get exemption? or is there any way i can get exemption to make sure to travel before April 2021.

I don't see the boarders opening before July 2021 or later. Also there is no chance to get visa extension well for temporary visa holders.

Please advice for your suggestion.

Regards
Ahmad
489 Visa granted May 2019
ANZ Code 149311
Offshore.


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

imjordanxd said:


> I wouldn't take immitracker seriously





https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201001222-document-released.PDF?fbclid=IwAR3ir2GctW5CvDuVoFNnEb_-2bOdGkwwJ7QU8gshAYfiMwGllVF4XKrSzas




Have a look at the official figures released by DHA. 239 offshore grants for 190 VISA for month of September only.


----------



## deven (Nov 18, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Wanted your help. I have put in a request for priority processing of my 190 Visa to the Skilled Support team/ Case Officer.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, how can you request for a priority processing for a submitted application? Could you share more details on this?


----------



## Shriramoka (Nov 11, 2020)

anirbna said:


> Is there whatsapp group for 189?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



I am interested too. Let me know about the WhatsApp group pls. Tks


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

deven said:


> Hey mate, how can you request for a priority processing for a submitted application? Could you share more details on this?


I mailed Skilled Support


----------



## nomaduz (Nov 24, 2020)

Dear all,

I'd like to share good news. My wait is over, and I've received a grant today.







I found solace by reading this forum throughout the whole process. Stay hopeful and patient. Here are my details:

*Passport: *UZB
*Current country*: USA (Offshore)
*Visa*: 190 (VIC)
*ANZSCO*: 224311-Economist
*EOI*: *70+5 points,* 19-03-2019
*State sponsorship application*: 31-07-2019
*Invited to Apply: *23-10-2019
*Visa Lodged*: 11-12-2019
*Docs Upload*: 11-12-2019
*Medical*: 19-02-2020
*CO first contact*: 14-09-2020
*Info Provided*: 14-10-2020
*Grant*: 24-11-2020
*IED*: 24-11-2021


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nomaduz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'd like to share good news. My wait is over, and I've received a grant today.
> View attachment 98645
> ...


Amazing news

Congratulations !!


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

nomaduz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'd like to share good news. My wait is over, and I've received a grant today.
> View attachment 98645
> ...


Just to be clear.. you are currently onshore...not offshore... right? 🤞
Edit: Missed the offshore in points above. My bad.
Congratz!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nomaduz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'd like to share good news. My wait is over, and I've received a grant today.
> View attachment 98645
> ...


Just curious - when you filed the Visa.. Were you in USA or Uzb? And does the CO know the current location.. ?


----------



## nomaduz (Nov 24, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Just curious - when you filed the Visa.. Were you in USA or Uzb? And does the CO know the current location.. ?


 I applied from the US. And the CO knows that I am in the US, cause provided that info in my application forms.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

nomaduz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'd like to share good news. My wait is over, and I've received a grant today.
> View attachment 98645
> ...


Many congratulations! Good luck!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nomaduz said:


> I applied from the US. And the CO knows that I am in the US, cause provided that info in my application forms.


Just realized that you and I have exact same lodgement date and pretty close occupation too

Hopeful!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Just realized that you and I have exact same lodgement date and pretty close occupation too
> 
> Hopeful!


Application co-brothers
Amend the application to show that you have co-brother
Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> Application co-brothers
> Amend the application to show that you have co-brother
> Cheers


Lol...😂😂


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> Application co-brothers
> Amend the application to show that you have co-brother
> Cheers


Haha! Good one!


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi bahlv 
Did you get your grant or just waiting?
Any idea when they will start processing 489 visas...


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Realy85 said:


> Hi bahlv
> Did you get your grant or just waiting?
> Any idea when they will start processing 489 visas...


Hey,

I am still waiting, unfortunately! I have all the ammunition to move (transfer opportunity) onshore but don't have the grant. I hope professional situation remains the same when I get the grant so that I can move. I know one offshore 489 was granted last month - he is in Netherlands. Not much moving and the timelines is 15-19 months. So need to wait.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

*Guys, guys urgent, please I'm in big trouble, I received something, but I've spent the past 30 minutes, laughing then crying then laughing again then tried to bunch myself but couldn't, can I have a volunteer to slap or bunch me to ensure that I'm not in a Christopher Nolan's movie or dreaming.. I'll let you guess what happened ...*


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi guys just wondering, do we have any whatsapp group for 189/190/491/489 waiting offshore grant? Can you help me join if ever they exist?


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

cutiepie25 said:


> Hi guys just wondering, do we have any whatsapp group for 189/190/491/489 waiting offshore grant? Can you help me join if ever they exist?


We have 489 offshore


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hamadeh said:


> *Guys, guys urgent, please I'm in big trouble, I received something, but I've spent the past 30 minutes, laughing then crying then laughing again then tried to bunch myself but couldn't, can I have a volunteer to slap or bunch me to ensure that I'm not in a Christopher Nolan's movie or dreaming.. I'll let you guess what happened ...*


What is that


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> What is that


*Thank God!! Phew, what a journey, I literally spent sometimes to realize & believe it. Thought to tell you guys to give you hope that offshores are not forgotten, be patient, God willing you're gonna get your grant! I'd buy you a drink & gateau and to all members, especially the active ones ^_^







*


----------



## Besh22 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hamadeh said:


> *Thank God!! Phew, what a journey, I literally spent sometimes to realize & believe it. Thought to tell you guys to give you hope that offshores are not forgotten, be patient, God willing you're gonna get your grant! I'd buy you a drink & gateau and to all members, especially the active ones ^_^ *


Congratulations! 

Could you let us know your anzsco code and the timeline, please?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> *Thank God!! Phew, what a journey, I literally spent sometimes to realize & believe it. Thought to tell you guys to give you hope that offshores are not forgotten, be patient, God willing you're gonna get your grant! I'd buy you a drink & gateau and to all members, especially the active ones ^_^
> View attachment 98697
> *


Congratulations...good luck!


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Congoooi


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Can you please share more details like 
Occupation, country of residence, application lodgement date, state that nominated you and whether it was direct grant or you got co contact.
It would help others like us feel hopeful.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hamadeh said:


> *Thank God!! Phew, what a journey, I literally spent sometimes to realize & believe it. Thought to tell you guys to give you hope that offshores are not forgotten, be patient, God willing you're gonna get your grant! I'd buy you a drink & gateau and to all members, especially the active ones ^_^
> View attachment 98697
> *


Congratulations 

Details plsss


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Might be hamadeh is busy celebrating his grant news.


----------



## Taran47 (Dec 1, 2020)

Realy85 said:


> We have 489 offshore


CAN U ADD ME IN 489 OFFSHORE GROUP?


----------



## Taran47 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi , I am waiting for 489 grant , lodged in oct 2019 , can someone give any update regarding recent 489 grants..thanks!


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Taran47 said:


> Hi , I am waiting for 489 grant , lodged in oct 2019 , can someone give any update regarding recent 489 grants..thanks!


Same here applied in Oct 19 no update


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hamadeh said:


> *Thank God!! Phew, what a journey, I literally spent sometimes to realize & believe it. Thought to tell you guys to give you hope that offshores are not forgotten, be patient, God willing you're gonna get your grant! I'd buy you a drink & gateau and to all members, especially the active ones ^_^
> View attachment 98697
> *


We all await your response mate.. pls share more details - date of lodgment, current country of residence, occupation, CO contacts etc.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Taran47 said:


> CAN U ADD ME IN 489 OFFSHORE GROUP?


Send me your phone number please


----------



## Taran47 (Dec 1, 2020)

Realy85 said:


> Send me your phone number please


I CANT SHARE HERE...DM ME YOUR EMAIL PLZ...AS I M NOT ALLOWED TO DO SO..


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Pm me or @bahlv to join the 189 grant whatsapp group!


----------



## Taran47 (Dec 1, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> Pm me or @bahlv to join the 189 grant whatsapp group!


thanku dear , but i am 489 applicant..so, 189 group will be of no use for me...


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Taran47 said:


> thanku dear , but i am 489 applicant..so, 189 group will be of no use for me...


Thats fine! For those who are on 189 awaiting for grants, message me to join our whatsapp group


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> Thats fine! For those who are on 189 awaiting for grants, message me to join our whatsapp group


I hope you have good yoga and pranayama teachers in your WhatsApp group
Nothing else is useful
Cheers


----------



## Taran47 (Dec 1, 2020)

NB said:


> I hope you have good yoga and pranayama teachers in your WhatsApp group
> Nothing else is useful
> Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*NSW SC491 visa update*









Skilled Work Regional visa (subclass 491)







www.business.nsw.gov.au


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ajnewbie said:


> *NSW SC491 visa update*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

Did anyone lodge 491 visa recently?


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Taran47 said:


> CAN U ADD ME IN 489 OFFSHORE GROUP?


 Likewise, have lodged application in November 2019 and no update as yet as well. Grateful ifsomeone could advise as to whether they received a grant or response from case officer. Thanks!


----------



## Taran47 (Dec 1, 2020)

mydearcheskie said:


> Likewise, have lodged application in November 2019 and no update as yet as well. Grateful ifsomeone could advise as to whether they received a grant or response from case officer. Thanks!


No response , no CO contact, just waiting ....


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

Hie guys,
I am new here on this forum. planning to apply for skill assessment next month. Just wanted to confirm from you guys how much points hold good chance according to you to get invited for Financial Investment Advisor ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vaana said:


> Hie guys,
> I am new here on this forum. planning to apply for skill assessment next month. Just wanted to confirm from you guys how much points hold good chance according to you to get invited for Financial Investment Advisor ?


110 if you are offshore is what you should achieve under 189 if you are offshore to get an invite next year
Cheers


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

NB said:


> 110 if you are offshore is what you should achieve under 189 if you are offshore to get an invite next year
> Cheers


Hey thanks for your response.. amm not under 189, Financial Investment Advisor available under 190 and 489. And yes offshore applicant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vaana said:


> Hey thanks for your response.. amm not under 189, Financial Investment Advisor available under 190 and 489. And yes offshore applicant.


Then aim for110- 115 points under 190
Cheers


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

How much points are required for 491 invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gopalreddy said:


> How much points are required for 491 invite?


State sponsorship no one can predict irrespective of your points
If you are offshore, zero chances unless you are in healthcare or fruit picker
Under round system agin, it’s a very targeted invite 
They invite very selected Anzsco codes
Cheers


----------



## Prashu_pnp (Dec 17, 2020)

Post deleted


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Prashu_pnp said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife (secondary applicant) has completed skills assessment from ACS. I have lodged EOI and added her 5 points of skills assessment in EOI also. If I get invitation with this EOI and I apply for visa then is it mandatory to upload bank statement, tax and PF documents of secondary applicant while submitting visa application? Will case officer ask these documents for secondary applicant also? Will case officer refuse the visa in absence of these documents of secondary applicant?
> 
> ...


Your query has been answered elsewhere on the forum. Please avoid raising the same queries multiple times.


----------



## Prashu_pnp (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi, I am offshore applicant with 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190. Mechanical engineer. I think I will not get 189 with 80 points. Is there any chance of getting invitation for 190 with 85 points from any state when they open? 

Also, should I give NAATI online to increase my points for 190? Asking this because NAATI exam fees is high and if 85 points are sufficient for 190, then should I invest in NAATI? Please suggest.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Prashu_pnp said:


> Hi, I am offshore applicant with 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190. Mechanical engineer. I think I will not get 189 with 80 points. Is there any chance of getting invitation for 190 with 85 points from any state when they open?
> 
> Also, should I give NAATI online to increase my points for 190? Asking this because NAATI exam fees is high and if 85 points are sufficient for 190, then should I invest in NAATI? Please suggest.


Assume your ANZSCO code is 233512 

Looking at Immitracker, we can have a rough estimate as to when anyone was invited.

For 190, the last invite seems to be from QLD at 70points around Oct/Nov 2019. Needless to say, there have been many EOI's since then at higher points too. So your chances, even at 85 seems very slim, considering how the economy and immigration forecasts are being projected.

For 189, last 85 pointer (assuming you complete NAATI) invited was around Aug 2019.

Mind you, these are rough numbers (not completely accurate) but gives your a rough estimate as to what is in store for 233512 under SC189 and SC190.

Hope this helps and all the best..!


----------



## vjm241 (Apr 22, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Assume your ANZSCO code is 233512
> 
> Looking at Immitracker, we can have a rough estimate as to when anyone was invited.
> 
> ...


What’s your take on 491 visa for the same code?


----------



## EmmanuelTam (Aug 12, 2018)

bahlv said:


> I mailed Skilled Support


Hi, mind to share their email address? I could not find an appropriate email address to contact DHA.

Or you send a physical mail?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

NB said:


> State sponsorship no one can predict irrespective of your points
> If you are offshore, zero chances unless you are in healthcare or fruit picker
> Under round system agin, it’s a very targeted invite
> They invite very selected Anzsco codes
> Cheers


I am planning for 491 family sponsership & I am offshore. How many points do I need?


----------



## Gaurav.marwaha (Nov 6, 2019)

Realy85 said:


> We have 489 offshore


Hello guys, can you please provide more information on the whatsapp group for offshore applicants? It would be great to join the group.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gopalreddy said:


> I am planning for 491 family sponsership & I am offshore. How many points do I need?


Probably 120 points 
Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Some positive news amidst lot of uncertainties (un-employment rate is decreasing in Australia) :






Australia Unemployment Rate - December 2022 Data - 1978-2021 Historical


The seasonally adjusted unemployment rate in Australia stood at 3.4% in November 2022, unchanged from October's 3-month low, and matching market estimates. The number of unemployed fell by 7,400 to 491,700, with people looking for full-time jobs falling by 1,100 to 322,900, and those part-time...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## Prashu_pnp (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello, suppose I get invitation of 491, I pay fees and apply for 491 visa. After one month, I receive invitation of 190 and I want to apply for 190 visa. Do I need to pay the fees again for 190 visa. What about visa fees I already paid for 491 visa? I am offshore applicant. Status - EOI lodged.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prashu_pnp said:


> Hello, suppose I get invitation of 491, I pay fees and apply for 491 visa. After one month, I receive invitation of 190 and I want to apply for 190 visa. Do I need to pay the fees again for 190 visa. What about visa fees I already paid for 491 visa? I am offshore applicant. Status - EOI lodged.


You will have to pay full fees for 190 again
You can apply for refund of the 491 fees, but the chances of getting it back are negligible
Cheers


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Prashu_pnp said:


> Hello, suppose I get invitation of 491, I pay fees and apply for 491 visa. After one month, I receive invitation of 190 and I want to apply for 190 visa. Do I need to pay the fees again for 190 visa. What about visa fees I already paid for 491 visa? I am offshore applicant. Status - EOI lodged.


Your fee won't be refunded I guess. You need to pay for 190 as seperate visa application. Neither it can be adjusted,only on extreme cases where the person has died. Please correct me if I am wrong. There are other members like NB who can shed more light to your question.


----------



## Prashu_pnp (Dec 17, 2020)

Thank you NB and Realy85 for responses. So, should I go for NSW 491 visa which will open in February 2021 for the offshore applicant or wait for 190 visas of different states which may open in July 2021 for offshore? Choosing which option would be a wise decision considering limited job availabilities as a mechanical engineer for me and as a software developer for my wife in regional NSW. Also, considering the processing time of both visas. I have 90 points for 190 and 100 points for 491. Status - EOI lodged.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prashu_pnp said:


> Thank you NB and Realy85 for responses. So, should I go for NSW 491 visa which will open in February 2021 for the offshore applicant or wait for 190 visas of different states which may open in July 2021 for offshore? Choosing which option would be a wise decision considering limited job availabilities as a mechanical engineer for me and as a software developer for my wife in regional NSW. Also, considering the processing time of both visas. I have 90 points for 190 and 100 points for 491. Status - EOI lodged.


Try for both
If you get a Preinvite, then think
The chances of getting a preinvite for a offshore candidate under any visa category without 95-100 points ( Without SS ) are practically nil At least for a year, if not more
Cheers


----------



## Aj12345 (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi Experts, 

This is my 1st post in this forum however, I am checking this forum almost every day. I am waiting for the 489 visas that I applied in June 2019. I cot CO contact on 31 October 2019 for my wife functional English. I was patiently waiting for my visa as I am still working for an MNC. But fortunately, I got selected for a job opportunity as an Engineer with a company in Australia. I already completed my 3 rounds of interviews and they are positive about it and willing to provide relocation service as well. However, they mentioned that they won't be able to issue a formal job offer without my visa being granted. I do understand this ongoing turmoil due to COVID-19 but I already wrote feedback on the DOHA website. Is there anything else we(me and my Migration agent) can do to expedite my visa process? Your suggestions are highly appreciated.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Aj12345 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> This is my 1st post in this forum however, I am checking this forum almost every day. I am waiting for the 489 visas that I applied in June 2019. I cot CO contact on 31 October 2019 for my wife functional English. I was patiently waiting for my visa as I am still working for an MNC. But fortunately, I got selected for a job opportunity as an Engineer with a company in Australia. I already completed my 3 rounds of interviews and they are positive about it and willing to provide relocation service as well. However, they mentioned that they won't be able to issue a formal job offer without my visa being granted. I do understand this ongoing turmoil due to COVID-19 but I already wrote feedback on the DOHA website. Is there anything else we(me and my Migration agent) can do to expedite my visa process? Your suggestions are highly appreciated.


Unfortunately it is not very clear as to how DHA are prioritising Visa applications during these times. If you have written a generic feedback, then it is as good as throwing it in the bin. If you have written to them against your application, then hope they consider a speedy decision in your favour.

I know it sucks after having waited for so long, but unfortunately that's the way it is. All the best..!


----------



## Aj12345 (Nov 25, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Unfortunately it is not very clear as to how DHA are prioritising Visa applications during these times. If you have written a generic feedback, then it is as good as throwing it in the bin. If you have written to them against your application, then hope they consider a speedy decision in your favour.
> 
> I know it sucks after having waited for so long, but unfortunately that's the way it is. All the best..!


Thank you Fugitive for your response. I include all the details about my job offer in my feedback form and I even provide them with the contact details of my prospective employer in Australia. Hope I will get some response soon.


----------



## Msr56282 (Jun 17, 2019)

Prashu_pnp said:


> Hello, suppose I get invitation of 491, I pay fees and apply for 491 visa. After one month, I receive invitation of 190 and I want to apply for 190 visa. Do I need to pay the fees again for 190 visa. What about visa fees I already paid for 491 visa? I am offshore applicant. Status - EOI lodged.


May I know your points for 491? Is it family sponsorship or nominated state?


----------



## Prashu_pnp (Dec 17, 2020)

"RDA Sydney is now accepting applications for 491 visa." Is it applicable for offshore too? Can we apply for a nomination? If we apply for nomination by paying fees of $800 and does not receive a positive outcome then is this fee refundable? Thank you in advance.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Prashu_pnp said:


> "RDA Sydney is now accepting applications for 491 visa." Is it applicable for offshore too? Can we apply for a nomination? If we apply for nomination by paying fees of $800 and does not receive a positive outcome then is this fee refundable? Thank you in advance.


Pls read carefully the RDA sydney website where it says:



*RDA Sydney will not be accepting offshore applications under stream 3b until further notice. This is due to the request from the Australian Government to prioritise on-shore applicants and the national border restrictions because of COVID-19.

This will be reviewed in April and no exceptions can be made.*

and from the RDA Central Coast website (they’re the same across RDAs)

*Assessment fee for 491 visa: AUD $800 

The processing fee is an administration charge only and is not outcome based. *


----------



## Vil (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey guys ,, I'm new here ..have been following updates for a while and it has helped indeed .I'm an offshore candidate from india ( bangalore )- 233512 - ACT 491 state nomination.Lodged my visa application on 1 st apr 2020.Yesterday i've received a request for Form 80 from the CO.I have few doubts if someone could help me out.In the proposed travel section - should i check the " NO " box for "do you have any proposed or booked travel dates". Because this can be filled only by someone who have their tickets booked and not by someone who is awaiting a visa grant. And for " Address in Australia " section - They are asking for an address / location of stay .Do I leave it blank or just mention Canberra and ACT.
Point 24 says -Are you applying for temporary visa - I'll have to select " yes " as 491 is a temp visa - But then the list goes on asking the details of travel with date of departure and ticket details .
Appreciate your response in advance..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vil said:


> Hey guys ,, I'm new here ..have been following updates for a while and it has helped indeed .I'm an offshore candidate from india ( bangalore )- 233512 - ACT 491 state nomination.Lodged my visa application on 1 st apr 2020.Yesterday i've received a request for Form 80 from the CO.I have few doubts if someone could help me out.In the proposed travel section - should i check the " NO " box for "do you have any proposed or booked travel dates". Because this can be filled only by someone who have their tickets booked and not by someone who is awaiting a visa grant. And for " Address in Australia " section - They are asking for an address / location of stay .Do I leave it blank or just mention Canberra and ACT.
> Point 24 says -Are you applying for temporary visa - I'll have to select " yes " as 491 is a temp visa - But then the list goes on asking the details of travel with date of departure and ticket details .
> Appreciate your response in advance..


You can write to be decided after grant of visa for dates everywhere
Address you can write Canberra ACT
Cheers


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Vil said:


> Hey guys ,, I'm new here ..have been following updates for a while and it has helped indeed .I'm an offshore candidate from india ( bangalore )- 233512 - ACT 491 state nomination.Lodged my visa application on 1 st apr 2020.Yesterday i've received a request for Form 80 from the CO.I have few doubts if someone could help me out.In the proposed travel section - should i check the " NO " box for "do you have any proposed or booked travel dates". Because this can be filled only by someone who have their tickets booked and not by someone who is awaiting a visa grant. And for " Address in Australia " section - They are asking for an address / location of stay .Do I leave it blank or just mention Canberra and ACT.
> Point 24 says -Are you applying for temporary visa - I'll have to select " yes " as 491 is a temp visa - But then the list goes on asking the details of travel with date of departure and ticket details .
> Appreciate your response in advance..


case officers are not robots lol
For me,
Proposed date of travel - i write ‘at some point 2021-2022 when visa is granted’
Address - adelaide(only city name)
Temp visa -perhaps you can mention ‘491’ and repeat just rough year you are likely to travel and name of the city you are likely to settle.

you dont need to give full address or exact date you are going to travel. They know you are a 491 applicant and travel/address is all depend on your visa grant/covid situation. No issues on my side and recieved direct grant for 189.


----------



## Vil (Feb 24, 2021)

NB said:


> You can write to be decided after grant of visa for dates everywhere
> Address you can write Canberra ACT
> Cheers


Thanks NB ..will do that ..


----------



## Vil (Feb 24, 2021)

juni_001 said:


> case officers are not robots lol
> For me,
> Proposed date of travel - i write ‘at some point 2021-2022 when visa is granted’
> Address - adelaide(only city name)
> ...


thanks juni ..sometimes they do act like robots..hehe ..it happened with me for Engineers Australia ..had to write a harsh response for my work ex consideration ,which made them change their decision .....anyways thanks for your response ..appreciate it..


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Vil said:


> Hey guys ,, I'm new here ..have been following updates for a while and it has helped indeed .I'm an offshore candidate from india ( bangalore )- 233512 - ACT 491 state nomination.Lodged my visa application on 1 st apr 2020.Yesterday i've received a request for Form 80 from the CO.I have few doubts if someone could help me out.In the proposed travel section - should i check the " NO " box for "do you have any proposed or booked travel dates". Because this can be filled only by someone who have their tickets booked and not by someone who is awaiting a visa grant.


When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## SidR (Feb 19, 2021)

Vil said:


> thanks juni ..sometimes they do act like robots..hehe ..it happened with me for Engineers Australia ..had to write a harsh response for my work ex consideration ,which made them change their decision .....anyways thanks for your response ..appreciate it..


Hello, mate.

Could you please reveal your points?! Also, would like to know more about your harsh response to EA, if you don't mind.

Regards,
SidR


----------



## vjm241 (Apr 22, 2020)

Vil said:


> Hey guys ,, I'm new here ..have been following updates for a while and it has helped indeed .I'm an offshore candidate from india ( bangalore )- 233512 - ACT 491 state nomination.Lodged my visa application on 1 st apr 2020.Yesterday i've received a request for Form 80 from the CO.I have few doubts if someone could help me out.In the proposed travel section - should i check the " NO " box for "do you have any proposed or booked travel dates". Because this can be filled only by someone who have their tickets booked and not by someone who is awaiting a visa grant. And for " Address in Australia " section - They are asking for an address / location of stay .Do I leave it blank or just mention Canberra and ACT.
> Point 24 says -Are you applying for temporary visa - I'll have to select " yes " as 491 is a temp visa - But then the list goes on asking the details of travel with date of departure and ticket details .
> Appreciate your response in advance..


Mate

Could you tell your background?


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm currently in Australia with
Naati 5
PTE 10
PY 5
Education 15
Age 30
single 10
Aus studied 5


With all this, im thinking of going back within this month and getting a job back in my country, work for one year and then to apply for 190, 491
is that possible or im shooting for a impossible target?
with current information which i gathered from looking through all the state nominations are for current onshore people, but the thing is it will eventually go back to normal since there are not any students coming in to the country.

with these points as well as 5 points for work which i will collect after working for one year in my country would make me close to 95 points which would be enough to apply for any kind of visa isnt it?





reason for leaving the country is there is not much for me to do here other than odd jobs and compared to the time i stayed here its a complete waste of time, since i graduated in 2018 and still waiting for the PR makes no sense.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lks007 said:


> I'm currently in Australia with
> Naati 5
> PTE 10
> PY 5
> ...


If you have not got a stable job in 2 years, it’s best to go back and try after a couple of years
Cheers


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

I applied for 190 NSW Offshore. 

EOI : Mar 2019
ANZSCO : 262113 - Systems Administrator
Invitation : July 2019
Visa lodged : Aug 2019
Medical : Mar 2020
Status: Further Assessment


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 11, 2020)

Direct Grant!

Subclass 189
Offshore (USA)

EOI: 01/2020
ITA: 11/09/2020
Visa Lodged: 24/10/2020
Grant: 02/03/2021
ANZSCO: 234611 - Medical Laboratory Scientist


----------



## Vil (Feb 24, 2021)

189expat said:


> When did you submit your EOI?


EOI was during 1st week of jan 2020 and Canberra matrix was during jan end 2020


----------



## Vil (Feb 24, 2021)

SidR said:


> Hello, mate.
> 
> Could you please reveal your points?! Also, would like to know more about your harsh response to EA, if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


EOI points was 100 and Canberra matrix score was 80..and about EA , i will keep it short - my MSA was cleared for B Tech as my highest qualification and I applied for relevant skilled employment later ..received an unexpected response stating my work ex could not be considered ....then i had to write them reminding about my career episodes which were accepted earlier and make them understand how my work ex and ANZESCO were very much related ..then my CDR outcome letter was release the very next day with complete work ex ..


----------



## Vil (Feb 24, 2021)

vjm241 said:


> Mate
> 
> Could you tell your background?


thats an open ended que mate ...did you mean this - Mech Engg - 2002 passout - 15 yrs exp in Supply chain management ..


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

anyone from offshore received any invites recently?


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

I - Offshore Applicant Waiting For Grant Since 2019 Have Been Forgotten and abandoned by the DHA.
What A FxxK!


----------



## lsp2310 (Mar 10, 2021)

safe for better life said:


> I - Offshore Applicant Waiting For Grant Since 2019 Have Been Forgotten and abandoned by the DHA.
> What A FxxK!


No they have not forgotten the applicants.

CO are contacting the applicants for medicals and PCCs in 2021 so hang in there and keep calm buddy. The patience will pay off.


----------



## khahn7 (Aug 8, 2019)

lsp2310 said:


> No they have not forgotten the applicants.
> 
> CO are contacting the applicants for medicals and PCCs in 2021 so hang in there and keep calm buddy. The patience will pay off.


Are CO’s currently contacting people for medicals or are they just expected to throughout this year? We have been waiting 12 months and have yet to do our medicals.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

I am planning to update my PCC just to see if it helps


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello! I've been waiting more than a year for my grant. Any significant update regarding offshore non-critical profession grants? My patience is running out. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hello! I've been waiting more than a year for my grant. Any significant update regarding offshore non-critical profession grants? My patience is running out. Thanks.


Try yoga and meditation 
Cheers


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hello! I've been waiting more than a year for my grant. Any significant update regarding offshore non-critical profession grants? My patience is running out. Thanks.


There's nothing you can do about it. The department is least worried about your patience running out. All you can do is wait.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi,
Lodgment date on March 2019.
Completed 2 years of waiting period with 2 CO contacts for PCC.

Is it advisable to do the PCCs now and upload it, as all the PCCs got expired(one year).

Don't know how long to wait for the Golden mail.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Hi,
> Lodgment date on March 2019.
> Completed 2 years of waiting period with 2 CO contacts for PCC.
> 
> ...


If you want to be proactive, nothing stops you
But it may not be required at all
It depends on the CO to ask or not
Cheers


----------



## SidR (Feb 19, 2021)

Vil said:


> EOI points was 100 and Canberra matrix score was 80..and about EA , i will keep it short - my MSA was cleared for B Tech as my highest qualification and I applied for relevant skilled employment later ..received an unexpected response stating my work ex could not be considered ....then i had to write them reminding about my career episodes which were accepted earlier and make them understand how my work ex and ANZESCO were very much related ..then my CDR outcome letter was release the very next day with complete work ex ..


Could you please give a split up of your EOI points? 

Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## Vil (Feb 24, 2021)

SidR said:


> Could you please give a split up of your EOI points?
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation.


sorry for the late reply ..its - age 25 ,language 20,Education 15,state nomination 15,work ex 15,partner skill 10..hope it helps ..


----------



## Aziz21 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi Folks,

Do you expect offshore applicants visa will resume processing once the international border opens by end of June?
I am an offshore, been waiting almost 14 months with no change in status or no CO contacts, and basically everything stopped in my life, can't get married and settle down and can't plan ahead with the current blind situation.

The ugly truth which I don't want to think about is that by the time mentioned above I would have already got the Canadian PR, Australia is lagging behind and wasting our time and many skilled aspirants are switching to other countries. so bad and so true.

Thanks


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Aziz21 said:


> Do you expect offshore applicants visa will resume processing once the international border opens by end of June?
> I am an offshore, been waiting almost 14 months with no change in status or no CO contacts, and basically everything stopped in my life, can't get married and settle down and can't plan ahead with the current blind situation.
> 
> The ugly truth which I don't want to think about is that by the time mentioned above I would have already got the Canadian PR, Australia is lagging behind and wasting our time and many skilled aspirants are switching to other countries. so bad and so true.


Offshore grants will start happening quickly once the border reopens but that won't be at the end of June. Based on global projections for cases (especially variants), combined with Australia's lacklustre vaccine rollout, the border will not open this calendar year. I'm planning for January 2022 which I think is a realistic date.

Yep, Canada has had a very different immigration strategy throughout the pandemic. We have increased net annual migration to over 400,000/year, a large portion of that Skilled visas. I wouldn't say Australia is wasting people's time but rather they have a different strategy. Since the pandemic started Australia and NZ have closed their bedroom doors and hid in their rooms to achieve COVID-zero. Canada, America and Europe have not and have continued to participate in the global community, but with that unfortunately comes thousands of daily cases. Which strategy was the correct one won't be known until after this pandemic ends. 

If you have the means to do so, why not apply for both countries.


----------



## Prashu_pnp (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi, I have lodged EOI for 491 NT with 90+15 points, mechanical engineer. I am offshore. Filing EOI is enough to get invited? Or first I have to apply for state nomination by paying AUD 300? How will the sequence of the process? Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prashu_pnp said:


> Hi, I have lodged EOI for 491 NT with 90+15 points, mechanical engineer. I am offshore. Filing EOI is enough to get invited? Or first I have to apply for state nomination by paying AUD 300? How will the sequence of the process? Please help. Thanks in advance.


You will first get a pre invite 
As you are offshore, the chances are extremely low 
But If you get that, you will have to apply to NT with all evidence and application fees of $300 to get the final invite 
Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Offshore grants for certain engineering occupations gave started

Some folks also reported CO contacts. 

Fingers crossed!

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Offshore grants for certain engineering occupations gave started
> 
> Some folks also reported CO contacts.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Good to hear some movement. Hoping for some positive news before the upcoming 1 year anniversary of submitting my visa application.


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Offshore grants for certain engineering occupations gave started
> 
> Some folks also reported CO contacts.
> 
> ...


Hi Bahlv! Do you know what time their visa lodged? What is your application's status. Mine is still received.
Hope offshore have more good news!


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

Being wait to grant more than 20 months and count!
F***K!


----------



## mitrafriend1987 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi! Has anyone recently received an invite as Mechanical Engineer in Offshore? if yes on how many points?


----------



## mitrafriend1987 (Apr 12, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Offshore grants for certain engineering occupations gave started
> 
> Some folks also reported CO contacts.
> 
> ...


some good news finally! do you know if this has happened for Mechanical Engineers as well, if yes on how many points?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

mitrafriend1987 said:


> some good news finally! do you know if this has happened for Mechanical Engineers as well, if yes on how many points?


@bahlv mentioned about Visa Grants for offshore applicants and not about Invitations.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Nancy Do said:


> Hi Bahlv! Do you know what time their visa lodged? What is your application's status. Mine is still received.
> Hope offshore have more good news!


Hey

Folks from 2019 and early 2020

There is no pecking order. Still the grant and CO contact are random. A friend based in Philippines got CO, she is Developer Programmer applied for 189 in Dec 2019. Also saw production manager grant and CO contact for offshore guys in whatsapp groups.

Fingers crossed

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mujtaba.Saleem (Aug 20, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Direct Grant!
> 
> Subclass 189
> Offshore (USA)
> ...


I applied on 09-April-2020 off shore! NO CONTACT so far!


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

I am offshore , 600 days and count .....endless ,nightmare.


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

I am offshore(INDIA)... *683 days* and counting... 

ACS : Mar 2019
ANZSCO : 262113 - Systems Administrator
EOI : 85 points, Mar 2019
Invitation : Jul 2019
Visa lodged : Aug 2019
Medical : Mar 2020


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

It is said that they are going to grant the offshore applicant starting from July, Cross Finger！


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

safe for better life said:


> It is said that they are going to grant the offshore applicant starting from July, Cross Finger！


HI, nice to hear this. Where is the source?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nancy Do said:


> HI, nice to hear this. Where is the source?


Hopeforthebest.com
Thinkpositive.com
Cheers


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi, What are the chances of opening up 190 invitations for offshore from Victoria/ACT/NSW? Is any group specifically for people waiting for an invitation(190)?


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

Nancy Do said:


> HI, nice to hear this. Where is the source?


From the parliament meeting May 24 2021.

Mr Kefford: To add to that: we're obviously conscious of the need to ensure that people can present their cases fully and properly to us, but at the same time we're also conscious that this case load—I mean, it's called the legacy case load for a reason. It's obviously desirable to bring those matters to a fair conclusion as quickly as we can. 

Senator McKIM: Is it the department's intention to clear 1,2000 first interviews by 30 June? 

Mr Wilden:* I think the planning when we commenced about a month ago was to do the bulk before 30 June*. But we also acknowledge that that's not a hard deadline; that's just for our planning purposes. That's what I shared with those particular lawyers. We already know some are rolling into July because of potential deferments and unavailability. With the window of opportunity COVID has given us, with fewer people arriving onshore, I can divert resources to the legacy case load because we're not dealing with both onshore and offshore in the same numbers. The goal being that by midyear broadly we have completed all interviews, with decisions to roll out in the months following.


----------



## Lucilletwo (Jul 19, 2020)

safe for better life said:


> From the parliament meeting May 24 2021.
> 
> Mr Kefford: To add to that: we're obviously conscious of the need to ensure that people can present their cases fully and properly to us, but at the same time we're also conscious that this case load—I mean, it's called the legacy case load for a reason. It's obviously desirable to bring those matters to a fair conclusion as quickly as we can.
> 
> ...


I was interested in the context of this quote when it mentioned interviews as typically people are not interviewed for 491/489/190/189 visas so I looked up the full transcript. This question related specifically to TPV and SHEV visas (Temporary Protection and Safe Haven Enterprise Visas). It has nothing to do with the skilled subclass visas and how the offshore applications for them are being processed.


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

NB said:


> Hopeforthebest.com
> Thinkpositive.com
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

safe for better life said:


> From the parliament meeting May 24 2021.
> 
> Mr Kefford: To add to that: we're obviously conscious of the need to ensure that people can present their cases fully and properly to us, but at the same time we're also conscious that this case load—I mean, it's called the legacy case load for a reason. It's obviously desirable to bring those matters to a fair conclusion as quickly as we can.
> 
> ...


This refers to the illegal and refugee migrants in Australia 
It has nothing to do with the regular visa issues 
Cheers


----------



## AA20 (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi, can someone please confirm if the validity of skill assessment and EOI has been extended by any chance due to the entire pandemic scenario or does it still stand valid only for 2 years as it was before?
Thanks and Regards, 
AA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AA20 said:


> Hi, can someone please confirm if the validity of skill assessment and EOI has been extended by any chance due to the entire pandemic scenario or does it still stand valid only for 2 years as it was before?
> Thanks and Regards,
> AA


No changes whatsoever 
Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

A friend got 189 Offshore Grant in Philippines 
261312


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

bahlv said:


> A friend got 189 Offshore Grant in Philippines
> 261312


There have been too many 189 offshore grants lately. 190 lodged applications got lost, it seems. lol


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Is there any grant for offshore chefs??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harishsingh310 said:


> Is there any grant for offshore chefs??


If there are any grants, it will be a miracle 
Cheers


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hahahahah thanks NB I got the answer.


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

bahlv said:


> A friend got 189 Offshore Grant in Philippines
> 261312


You may provide more details, if this true


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

189expat said:


> You may provide more details, if this true


Yes, I also. see 4 offshore cases had been granted I the forum.
hopefully, it is a good sign for oversea's.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

14-17 months for the win.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

189expat said:


> You may provide more details, if this true


Ok so I know her personally and we chat about grant delays. Occupation is mentioned, she applied in 2019 and got a CO contact last month.

Also I don't believe in spreading unverified info, as the owner of this thread this is my responsibility.


----------



## salaus (Mar 4, 2021)

bahlv said:


> Ok so I know her personally and we chat about grant delays. Occupation is mentioned, she applied in 2019 and got a CO contact last month.
> 
> Also I don't believe in spreading unverified info, as the owner of this thread this is my responsibility.


Can you share the points details?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

[


bahlv said:


> Ok so I know her personally and we chat about grant delays. Occupation is mentioned, she applied in 2019 and got a CO contact last month.
> 
> Also I don't believe in spreading unverified info, as the owner of this thread this is my responsibility.


bahlv is telling the truth as I am that friend. I applied last 2019, offshore Software engineer with 90pts. Received grant last June21, along with two offshore colleague friends who have the same occupation, 1 491 and 1 189 also.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

salaus said:


> Can you share the points details?


My point details: max age, superior english, bachelors from top1 uni in my country, 8 years overseas experience with single points.


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

Just saw the updated PMSOL ,now it seems that those overseas who got grant recently are from the PMSOL, sadly, I am still not in the PMSOL list.


----------



## sainius (May 22, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Need some quick information regarding renewing assessment and adding employment experience from Engineer Australia (EA). 
I got my positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia on 28-Sept-2018 ANZSCO 263312, and I lodged EOI in May-2019 with a score of 65 later increased to 80 in Feb-2020 (10 pts for superior English + 5 point partner competent English). 
I wasn't lucky enough to socre an invite and my EOI got expired last month May-2021. I am planning to lodge new EOI in July with hopeful of any positive changes for offshore applicants.

Engineer Australia (EA) has assessed my skilled employment as relevant for duration Jan-2008 to Aug-2018 (10 Years 7 Months).
Post that I continued working in same company till May-2019. After that I left job and there is some gap and started working in same occupation in different company from Jan-2021 to till date.

Now I have 3 questions:
1. Is it valid to claim overseas experience for more than 8 years (20 points) , as it is stated on DHA website that 
you should claim points for experience in the last 10 years ? and from today my assessed skilled experience in preceding 10 years is for duration June-2011 to Aug-2018 ( 7 years 2 months) 
2. Should I try to get my outcome letter renewed beforehand prior to lodge EOI? and include un-assessed experience.
3. Do I have to follow the same process of assessment, preparing CDR and all if I wish to include the un-assessed employment period (i.e Sept-2018 to May 2019 and Jan-2021 to June-2021).
4. What will be the charges for re-assessment ?

I appreciate for the help.


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi Guys, just share some good news with all of 2019 ones ,3 oversea's applicants got their grant letter today ,they are not in the PMSOL. Cross finger.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

safe for better life said:


> Hi Guys, just share some good news with all of 2019 ones ,3 oversea's applicants got their grant letter today ,they are not in the PMSOL. Cross finger.


Thanks for the info 

Source is some whatsapp group?


----------



## Jaya Ahuja (Apr 25, 2021)

Do we need to raise a ROI as well, for Victorian visa nominations? Even if eoi is already submitted !?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Jaya Ahuja said:


> Do we need to raise a ROI as well, for Victorian visa nominations? Even if eoi is already submitted !?


Yes... you need to Submit a Seperate ROI to live in melbourne website... and it must Show your EOI ID correct Submitted in Skillselect


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

can someone pls mention those offshore 189 point breakdown 

i have all the aus points but i moved back to my country..
theres no point of staying onshore anymore..


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

lks007 said:


> can someone pls mention those offshore 189 point breakdown
> 
> i have all the aus points but i moved back to my country..
> theres no point of staying onshore anymore..


You mean this? https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-table


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> You mean this? Points table for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)


No no i was asking abt the person who got granted offshore visa


----------



## XeoRous (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I finally got my 189 grant!

Software Engineer (261313) / Offshore
Points: 90
EOI date: 10th Jan 2020
Invitation Date: 12th March 2020
Lodge Date: 10th May 2020
Visa Grant Date: 12 August 2021


----------



## Alice12 (Jul 25, 2020)

XeoRous said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I finally got my 189 grant!
> 
> ...


Hi, congratulations! May I ask co contacted you for what? Thank you!


----------



## XeoRous (Nov 17, 2019)

Alice12 said:


> Hi, congratulations! May I ask co contacted you for what? Thank you!


1st time they asked for a PCC from a specific country which I couldn't provide at the time of submitting the application.
2nd time they asked for more information related to my status in my home country + requested additional identity cards.


----------



## Alice12 (Jul 25, 2020)

XeoRous said:


> 1st time they asked for a PCC from a specific country which I couldn't provide at the time of submitting the application.
> 2nd time they asked for more information related to my status in my home country + requested additional identity cards.


thank you for your reply! more questions, please: the two times that co contacted you were both in May 2021? are they the same co?


----------



## XeoRous (Nov 17, 2019)

Alice12 said:


> thank you for your reply! more questions, please: the two times that co contacted you were both in May 2021? are they the same co?


First contact in May, second contact in June. Different COs each time.


----------



## Jaya Ahuja (Apr 25, 2021)

Arjun_123 said:


> Yes... you need to Submit a Seperate ROI to live in melbourne website... and it must Show your EOI ID correct Submitted in Skillselect


But I don’t think offshore applicants can submit their roi


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi offshore applicants,
Every time I speak with my agent for the last year only one response from them is " We do not know when the offshore applicants will be invited". Is there any news or a rough timeline of when Australia will start to invite offshore applicants? Given the fact that compared to last year now, the situation is getting better, at least some countries are clear about international traveling, around the globe, and in Australia also planning to get the jabs done by this December. Any thoughts to share?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sravan55 said:


> Hi offshore applicants,
> Every time I speak with my agent for the last year only one response from them is " We do not know when the offshore applicants will be invited". Is there any news or a rough timeline of when Australia will start to invite offshore applicants? Given the fact that compared to last year now, the situation is getting better, at least some countries are clear about international traveling, around the globe, and in Australia also planning to get the jabs done by this December. Any thoughts to share?


You don’t want to hear the bitter truth
No one can predict when Australia will open
It all depends on how the covid situation unfolds even after they have vaccinated everybody 
Cheers


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

I am following news nowadays, it seems they will not complete the vaccination until December. Singapore and UK chip in some jabs to Australia. So, let say they will complete the vaccination by April -2022, when we can expect the immigration process to start? I don't think they will do it after April, there must be a timeline prior to completion of vaccination.


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

Two of my mates who werein tassy got their 491 granted recently, 
these two had no higher points, 
just barely made through the minimum requirement.. 
6 in ielts and no naati.. 

One in network engineering and the other one is in civil engineering.

No work exp either. 

hopefully theyd allow offshore applicants too


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all,

Any news from Australian government or from your agents when is estimated for Australia to restart processing 190 grants from 2019? It's been over 2 years since we submitted application for grant and since CO contact 
I turned 45 in the meantime, but if I understood correctly, it was only important to submit grant application prior to 45, correct? I was 43 when we got an invite and when I submitted my family application for 190 grant, but it's been over 800 days of wait so far... :'(


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any news from Australian government or from your agents when is estimated for Australia to restart processing 190 grants from 2019? It's been over 2 years since we submitted application for grant and since CO contact
> I turned 45 in the meantime, but if I understood correctly, it was only important to submit grant application prior to 45, correct? I was 43 when we got an invite and when I submitted my family application for 190 grant, but it's been over 800 days of wait so far... :'(


The day we receive ITA, EOI freezes, the DoHA will validate claims as mentioned in EOI on that day. So we can't lose points of age.

Now that Australian government has announced to open borders for all vaccinated citizens, soon, they will open for PR holders and start granting VISA to offshore applicants.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> The day we receive ITA, EOI freezes, the DoHA will validate claims as mentioned in EOI on that day. So we can't lose points of age.
> 
> Now that Australian government has announced to open borders for all vaccinated citizens, soon, they will open for PR holders and start granting VISA to offshore applicants.


What is left to be opened for PR holders ?
Cheers


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

NB said:


> What is left to be opened for PR holders ?
> Cheers


Have they opened borders for fully vaccinated PR holders as well? That is welcome news for those waiting for their grants while offshore.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Have they opened borders for fully vaccinated PR holders as well? That is welcome news for those waiting for their grants while offshore.


PR holders vaccinated or unvaccinated have never been banned from entering Australia
They were always allowed
Cheers


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

NB said:


> PR holders vaccinated or unvaccinated have never been banned from entering Australia
> They were always allowed
> Cheers


That's correct, however, I was referring to the PM's announcement of opening borders from mid-November (without caps) for citizens and residents.


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Have any mechanical engineers received 491 family sponsored visa from offshore?


----------



## scy090800 (Nov 12, 2021)

EOI NOV/2020
Invited:29/OCT/2021
main applicant offshore, partner onshore


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

May i Know if it's 189,190,491 family sponsored or 491 regional? And how many points?


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

scy090800 said:


> EOI NOV/2020
> Invited:29/OCT/2021
> main applicant offshore, partner onshore





scy090800 said:


> EOI NOV/2020
> Invited:29/OCT/2021
> main applicant offshore, partner onshore


May i Know if it's 189,190,491 family sponsored or 491 regional? And how many points?


----------



## scy090800 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sanykris said:


> May i Know if it's 189,190,491 family sponsored or 491 regional? And how many points?


EOI NOV/2020
Invited:29/OCT/2021
main applicant offshore, partner onshore 
189
90 points
chemical engineering


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

scy090800 said:


> EOI NOV/2020
> Invited:29/OCT/2021
> main applicant offshore, partner onshore
> 189
> ...


Ok thanks for the info.. congrats!!


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Any offshore mechanical engineers got 189 or 190 invite?


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

My husband will be having 8 years of experience by June 2022.. in between he had some breaks during his projects..will it count as 8 years from 2014 June or the breaks will be subtracted?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanykris said:


> My husband will be having 8 years of experience by June 2022.. in between he had some breaks during his projects..will it count as 8 years from 2014 June or the breaks will be subtracted?


All breaks will be deducted
I am presuming he was an employee and not self employed
Cheers


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

NB said:


> All breaks will be deducted
> I am presuming he was an employee and not self employed
> Cheers


Yes he is an employee


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Sanykris said:


> Yes he is an employee


In UAE


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Sanykris said:


> In UAE


Are u aware of any good employee sponsorship visa guiding immigration agents? My husband is a welding engineer and a gold medalist in welding technology..he also has mechanical engineer assessment..


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Working as welding engineer


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

NB said:


> All breaks will be deducted
> I am presuming he was an employee and not self employed
> Cheers


Are u aware of any good employee sponsorship visa guiding immigration agents? My husband is a welding engineer and a gold medalist in welding technology..he also has mechanical engineer assessment..

And sorry for some repetition in message since I am new to forum..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanykris said:


> Are u aware of any good employee sponsorship visa guiding immigration agents? My husband is a welding engineer and a gold medalist in welding technology..he also has mechanical engineer assessment..
> 
> And sorry for some repetition in message since I am new to forum..


Are you onshore or offshore?
Have you made a likely points table?
Cheers


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

NB said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?
> Have you made a likely points table?
> Cheers


We are offshore from india.. yes we made points table too..I am also an MBA from Sydney business school at uni of Wollongong


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

What is waiting time after s56?

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Skilled migrants, international students and refugees welcomed back to Australia from 1 December


Eligible visa holders will be allowed to travel to Australia without applying for a government exemption from 1 December.




www.sbs.com.au


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

hopefully they'll open up the offshore program soon too..


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

lks007 said:


> hopefully they'll open up the offshore program soon too..


Yes, gradually they will. from November Citizens, PR holders and 500 students, Now Visa holders and Tourists from Japan and South Korea. Thereafter probably Visitors from more countries along with Offshore skilled migrants backlog will be cleared.


----------



## Swaqar09 (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi everyone

Can anyone here guide for SA 491- Offshore.. timelines? chances???


Occupation: Human Resource Adviser
Points: 90
EOI / State Nomination applied: SA
IELTS Proficient Plus
EOI submitted: Oct 2021
ROI Submitted: Oct 2021
Years of experience as per skill assessment - 9.1

HR Adviser was amongst the list of occupation where offshore applicants with 8 years of work experience, 65 points and proficient plus can submit ROI for SA - I have lodged ROI - Decision pending 
Anyone in same boat? 

https://migration.sa.gov.au/occupation-lists/south-australia-skilled-occupation-list


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

189expat said:


> Yes, gradually they will. from November Citizens, PR holders and 500 students, Now Visa holders and Tourists from Japan and South Korea. Thereafter probably Visitors from more countries along with Offshore skilled migrants backlog will be cleared.



hopefully yea, but they've postponed the border opening again since the omichron issue


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

Swaqar09 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can anyone here guide for SA 491- Offshore.. timelines? chances???
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am in same occupation with 8 + experience , Englisht test pending . Can we apply with lower english results. 

Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Any suggestion which region has better IT jobs in NSW?

central coast
central west
far south coast
hunter
murray
orana
riverina

before submitting ROI for NSW, I would like to make sure that my code 2613 has sufficient jobs.


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Romeshk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in same occupation with 8 + experience , Englisht test pending . Can we apply with lower english results.
> 
> Cheers


Yes you may, but with low score chances also are very low to receive invite.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

Just a quick update, I got my 190 visa granted on 4/1/2022. I'm Offshore. All my details are in my signature. It's been a long wait. And tbh getting a grant is pure luck. You never know when will be your turn. Wishing all goodluck!


----------



## lsp2310 (Mar 10, 2021)

negi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just a quick update, I got my 190 visa granted on 4/1/2022. I'm Offshore. All my details are in my signature. It's been a long wait. And tbh getting a grant is pure luck. You never know when will be your turn. Wishing all goodluck!


Many congratulations!

Did you have to do the PCC and Medicals twice or the one in your signature was enough?

Cheers


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

lsp2310 said:


> Many congratulations!
> 
> Did you have to do the PCC and Medicals twice or the one in your signature was enough?
> 
> Cheers


I did PCC and medicals twice. Second medical was on the request of the CO. I got my second PCC as and when the first one got expired.


----------



## lsp2310 (Mar 10, 2021)

negi said:


> I did PCC and medicals twice. Second medical was on the request of the CO. I got my second PCC as and when the first one got expired.



Many thanks for your reply.

I already did Medical and PCC twice, first one was in Oct-Nov 2019, second on in Jan-Feb 2021. I dont know how many more times I have to do the Medical and PCC before I get my grant. 

I am waiting for 489 SA Visa since Oct 2019, and its been 27 months now 

Cheers


----------



## Alex George (Jan 13, 2022)

Could any one help me with the medical please!!!! At the time of visa lodge, there was a message saying to wait for further instructions from a CO to do the medical in the light of COVID-19. As such I did not do the medical and I have seen in some of the posts that they have gone through the medical examination few times. So is it necessary to undergo through a medical examination or wait for the CO's instruction?


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

Alex George said:


> Could any one help me with the medical please!!!! At the time of visa lodge, there was a message saying to wait for further instructions from a CO to do the medical in the light of COVID-19. As such I did not do the medical and I have seen in some of the posts that they have gone through the medical examination few times. So is it necessary to undergo through a medical examination or wait for the CO's instruction?


If you have hap id then do the medicals

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi, I am offshore, India and still waiting for my invite. I appeared for NAATI CCL online in may 2020 and cleared my exam. Not sure if I can claim those points ? I remember reading that if DHA will accept the online NAATI score or not, a clarification from DHA on this is pending. However, I am not sure on the Invites, hardly seen any offshore invites.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gunnidhi said:


> Hi, I am offshore, India and still waiting for my invite. I appeared for NAATI CCL online in may 2020 and cleared my exam. Not sure if I can claim those points ? I remember reading that if DHA will accept the online NAATI score or not, a clarification from DHA on this is pending. However, I am not sure on the Invites, hardly seen any offshore invites.


If you have passed NAATi CcL, you can claim points
How the test was conducted, is not relevant 
Cheers


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

There were 189 invites issued recently like 3 days ago,
Mostly health care workers 90+ points..


----------



## Jaya Ahuja (Apr 25, 2021)

Gunnidhi said:


> Hi, I am offshore, India and still waiting for my invite. I appeared for NAATI CCL online in may 2020 and cleared my exam. Not sure if I can claim those points ? I remember reading that if DHA will accept the online NAATI score or not, a clarification from DHA on this is pending. However, I am not sure on the Invites, hardly seen any offshore invites.


HI when did you submit your application initially? And yes you can claim your Naati score.


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi friends,
Does anyone have news on 190 visa open for NSW? 

Anyone got invited for 491 (Tasmania and NSW)? 
Thanks


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

Did anyone receive 189 grant recently. I am waiting since Aug. 2019.


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

kanavkalra85 said:


> Did anyone receive 189 grant recently. I am waiting since Aug. 2019.


Nope... But we are sailing in the same boat ... I am also waiting Since Sep 2019.

Offshore Applicant EOI : Mar 2019 Invitation : Aug 2019 Visa Lodged : Sep 2019 Medical : Mar 2020 Status: Further Assessment


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

IIRC, just < 500 grants were given for 189 in last 3 years. Lot of invited, lodged, granted are also waiting for visa class other than 190 + 491


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

other than -> along with


----------



## vicky.spore (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi Experts, 

Need your advice.
For IT Professionals, when will gov start accepting offshore candidates? Can offshore candidate expect in 2023 or just forget about 190? 

Do candidates in age group of 38 have any chances? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vicky.spore said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your advice.
> For IT Professionals, when will gov start accepting offshore candidates? Can offshore candidate expect in 2023 or just forget about 190?
> ...


You will need minimum 90-95 points under 189 to have some chance of invite as and when they reopen for offshore applicants 
I am guessing that they will start inviting in small numbers after the federal election in the middle of the year
Cheers


----------



## vicky.spore (Oct 26, 2020)

NB said:


> You will need minimum 90-95 points under 189 to have some chance of invite as and when they reopen for offshore applicants
> I am guessing that they will start inviting in small numbers after the federal election in the middle of the year
> Cheers


Thanks for the info


----------



## Bilalkhalique (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello Guys, I have looked over the complete forum but couldn't find anything helpful regarding a recent update on 263311/263312 or any relevant Telecommunications profession. If anyone can shed some light on this?


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

Only hope is this upcoming election,


----------



## lsp2310 (Mar 10, 2021)

Its little bit weird when I look at the timelines on all the 4 visa categories in question in this thread.

189 and 489 has processing time close to 30 months whereas 190 and 491 has processing time 12 months or less.

Does anyone knows why this is the case?

PS: I understand the processing time are indicative and doesnt have any bearing on grant. But thats the minimum baseline that we can actually compare grants received with.

I am waiting since Oct 2019 for my 489 SA Grant.  27 months and 21 days and counting....................................


----------



## Bilalkhalique (Jan 21, 2021)

Bilalkhalique said:


> Hello Guys, I have looked over the complete forum but couldn't find anything helpful regarding a recent update on 263311/263312 or any relevant Telecommunications profession. If anyone can shed some light on this?


Anyone?


----------



## scy090800 (Nov 12, 2021)

scy090800 said:


> EOI NOV/2020
> Invited:29/OCT/2021
> main applicant offshore, partner onshore
> 189
> ...


Update! 
Offshore invite, offshore grant.
visa application 08/12/2021, CO contacted 15/12/2021 for medical, medical done 27/12/2021, Visa granted offshore 13/01/2022, 36 days after lodgment.
local PhD degree in chemical engineering that is not in PMSOL.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

scy090800 said:


> Update!
> Offshore invite, offshore grant.
> visa application 08/12/2021, CO contacted 15/12/2021 for medical, medical done 27/12/2021, Visa granted offshore 13/01/2022, 36 days after lodgment.
> local PhD degree in chemical engineering that is not in PMSOL.


Miracles do happen
The Red Sea split and Jesus walked on water 
Cheers


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

scy090800 said:


> Update!
> Offshore invite, offshore grant.
> visa application 08/12/2021, CO contacted 15/12/2021 for medical, medical done 27/12/2021, Visa granted offshore 13/01/2022, 36 days after lodgment.
> local PhD degree in chemical engineering that is not in PMSOL.


Congratulations


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello expats,

Recently I got promoted at my workplace and my employer gave me a new job role letter. 

Should I upload this new letter to my Immi account? If yes, can you please help that under which head do I need to upload this and which document do I need to update?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kanavkalra85 said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> Recently I got promoted at my workplace and my employer gave me a new job role letter.
> 
> ...


What stage of the process are you?
Cheers


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

NB said:


> What stage of the process are you?
> Cheers


I lodged the 189 visa (offshore) in August 2019 and waiting for grant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kanavkalra85 said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> Recently I got promoted at my workplace and my employer gave me a new job role letter.
> 
> ...


You can just submit a form 1022 giving your new designation and contact details 
To upload the new job letter or not is entirely your decision 
Cheers


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

NB said:


> You can just submit a form 1022 giving your new designation and contact details
> To upload the new job letter or not is entirely your decision
> Cheers


Thank you NB for the prompt response.


----------



## Bilalkhalique (Jan 21, 2021)

Bilalkhalique said:


> Anyone?


Thank you 🤔


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> Hi friends,
> Does anyone have news on 190 visa open for NSW?
> 
> Anyone got invited for 491 (Tasmania and NSW)?
> Thanks



NSW last 190 invite round was on the 8/02/2022


----------



## Kunalchaphekar (Oct 26, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I applied for my wife's 489 subsequent entrant visa around 2 years back and still her visa is getting processed by the department. I believe it will take few more months to get a grant for her visa. In the meanwhile, can I apply tourist visa for her so that she can join me. 
Has anyone been in the same situation where one visa was processing and had to apply for the tourist visa?
Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kunalchaphekar said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I applied for my wife's 489 subsequent entrant visa around 2 years back and still her visa is getting processed by the department. I believe it will take few more months to get a grant for her visa. In the meanwhile, can I apply tourist visa for her so that she can join me.
> Has anyone been in the same situation where one visa was processing and had to apply for the tourist visa?
> Thank you.


Many applicants do it, but there is a high chance of refusal as the co may say that she is a not a genuine temporary entrant 
Moreover, if the 489 is granted first and the visitors visa also in quick succession, then the 489 will stand cancelled 
Cheers


----------



## Kunalchaphekar (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks NB!


----------



## ozpaul (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi all,
I have been waiting on a 190Visa, offshore since 4th Feb 2020 with no CO contact.
Unfortunately it now looks like we can no longer go, Is there a way to ask for a full refund?
How do we contact them?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozpaul said:


> Hi all,
> I have been waiting on a 190Visa, offshore since 4th Feb 2020 with no CO contact.
> Unfortunately it now looks like we can no longer go, Is there a way to ask for a full refund?
> How do we contact them?
> ...


You can apply for withdrawal of the application and refund of the processing fees 
Depending on how much work has already been done on your application, DHA may refund you some amount
In most cases they refund nothing, but maybe you will get lucky
Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

I suspect office programs are on hold because of political reasons so that unemployment figure can be brought down.

Only hope is after election


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

*offshore


----------



## rahulgupta (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi All,

I got my PR under subclass 189 in Sep 2017 and I traveled to Australia for a week in March 2018. Unfortunately, due to some family issues, I could not move to Australia till now and now my first travel validity is going to expire in Sep this year. As per my understanding, the PR is for the whole life and only the travel validity expires which can be extended using the RRV option. I have few questions on same if someone can answer that, please -

1. I got a 2 years old son, for him should I make an offshore PR application (under subclass 101/802) or should I bring him to Australia on a tourist visa (whenever I move) and should apply for onshore PR. 
2. For the RRV application, is it mandatory to apply before my current travel validity expiry, i.e Sep 2022. Or I can apply to it anytime later also whenever I plan to move, keeping in mind the standard RRV processing time.
3. If I plan to move to Australia immediately (post my travel validity expiry and RRV application yet to be started), is it possible and advise to move on a travel visa first and then apply for onshore RRV?

Apologies if there is already a relevant thread for this discussion and would feel really thankful if someone can route me to that. 

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## deepak 12 (11 mo ago)

I lodged 189 in april 2019. Still waiting for update. Not even received a CO contact


----------



## Wave1rose (11 mo ago)

scy090800 said:


> Update!
> Offshore invite, offshore grant.
> visa application 08/12/2021, CO contacted 15/12/2021 for medical, medical done 27/12/2021, Visa granted offshore 13/01/2022, 36 days after lodgment.
> local PhD degree in chemical engineering that is not in PMSOL.


Hello
Congratulations!! I need some guidance as am also Chemical Engineer (offshore) with 85 points, do you think I have a chance of PR via any visa? can you please share any sample refernce letters which I need to send to Engineers Australia For assesment? It would be immense help


----------



## krsnas (Dec 28, 2021)

*My consultant is clueless regarding the latest news about state nominations, So now I have to do the research by myself.*

Can someone kindly help me with the following questions?

1. Are ANZCO codes strict when submitting an ROI.? i.e is a Software engineer considered for Developer/Programmer ?
2. Are there any states currently accepting offshore applications for nominations to 190 and 491 visas?


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

How long does it take for NSW to process 190 nomination applications


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> How long does it take for NSW to process 190 nomination applications


They issue the final invite within 4 weeks in most cases
Cheers


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> They issue the final invite within 4 weeks in most cases
> Cheers


Thank you very much, finger crossed then


----------



## krsnas (Dec 28, 2021)

krsnas said:


> *My consultant is clueless regarding the latest news about state nominations, So now I have to do the research by myself.*
> 
> Can someone kindly help me with the following questions?
> 
> ...


Hi @NB can you please advise?


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

Thanks everyone, Got nominated and invited today just now DHA would drag their feet
Timeline NSW invitation to apply for nomination 08/02/2022, Applied 17/12/2022, Approved and Invited 18/02/2022


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> Thanks everyone, Got nominated and invited today just now DHA would drag their feet
> Timeline NSW invitation to apply for nomination 08/02/2022, Applied 17/12/2022, Approved and Invited 18/02/2022


How did you get NSW invitation? Is this for 190 or 491?

491 has a state nomination required. Should this be attained before or after EOI? Also, how to get the state to nominate you?


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

Ana_journey said:


> How did you get NSW invitation? Is this for 190 or 491?
> 
> 491 has a state nomination required. Should this be attained before or after EOI? Also, how to get the state to nominate you?


it is 190.
for NSW 491 you have to submit a ROI during a submission window. Getting the state to nominate anyone is by luck.

Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

krsnas said:


> *My consultant is clueless regarding the latest news about state nominations, So now I have to do the research by myself.*
> 
> Can someone kindly help me with the following questions?
> 
> ...


Everyone is clueless because information is not being communicated officially about overall future plans

1: Not strict, but advisable. Technically you can try if they accept another code, but you should have strong reason for same.
2: NSW is accepting more than 250 occupations (web developer 261212 is there but software engineer 261313 is not ), SA has also opened for offshore but for web developer only 261212


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

I have a relative who is going to Australia to study in March this year so she will be under Student Visa. Will she be able to sponsor me for my 491 or 190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ana_journey said:


> I have a relative who is going to Australia to study in March this year so she will be under Student Visa. Will she be able to sponsor me for my 491 or 190?


No
Only permanent resident and citizens can sponsor 
Cheers


----------



## amitch (Sep 8, 2013)

vicky.spore said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your advice.
> For IT Professionals, when will gov start accepting offshore candidates? Can offshore candidate expect in 2023 or just forget about 190?
> ...



May i ask how many points you sitting at? I have heard its really tight for IT folks these days.


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

Any idea if I can submit ROI to multiple states? E.g. one to Victoria and another to Northern Australia


----------



## amitch (Sep 8, 2013)

May i ask how many points are really needed for IT guys? I have heard its really tight for IT folks these days


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ana_journey said:


> Any idea if I can submit ROI to multiple states? E.g. one to Victoria and another to Northern Australia


You can submit to as many states as you want 
Make sure that you are eligible, else it will be a waste of time
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitch said:


> May i ask how many points are really needed for IT guys? I have heard its really tight for IT folks these days


Onshore maybe 95 points
Offshore more then 100
Cheers


----------



## amitch (Sep 8, 2013)

NB said:


> Onshore maybe 95 points
> Offshore more then 100
> Cheers



100 pts for offshore ? This is beyond imagination. One could hardly gather these many points from offshore.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitch said:


> 100 pts for offshore ? This is beyond imagination. One could hardly gather these many points from offshore.


That’s why so few get invites
There are some applicants who have studied in rural Australia and worked also and now have gone back 
Cheers


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Is there any reason behind the delaying of processing of visa… looks like there’s no more offshore grants after 22nd of January. Anywhere we could lodge a complaint or something, at least we deserve a definite date by which the results would be out.


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

NB said:


> That’s why so few get invites
> There are some applicants who have studied in rural Australia and worked also and now have gone back
> Cheers


So So true @NB 
I spent almost 5 years in Tasmania for study and work but couldn't secure the invitation there, so I had to come back and eventually got the invitation after almost 1.5 years waiting offshore. However, the struggle is not yet over as I've been waiting for the visa grant for last 9 months and, by looking at the current scenario of offshore grants, I expect the grant by sometime in 2023...


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

k_tasneem said:


> Is there any reason behind the delaying of processing of visa… looks like there’s no more offshore grants after 22nd of January. Anywhere we could lodge a complaint or something, at least we deserve a definite date by which the results would be out.


Because they don't want Expats now.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

189expat said:


> Because they don't want Expats now.


At least they should have the integrity to settle who already applied for visa. Grant or not. So much energy, time and money wasted. And shouldn’t call for more offshore applicants if they don’t want expats.


----------



## Wave1rose (11 mo ago)

Hello All
Can someone please guide me how many points offshore Chemical Engineer needs for getting an invitation in 189 or any other? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wave1rose said:


> Hello All
> Can someone please guide me how many points offshore Chemical Engineer needs for getting an invitation in 189 or any other? Thanks


100 points to be on the safe side under 189
Cheers


----------



## Wave1rose (11 mo ago)

NB said:


> 100 points to be on the safe side under 189
> Cheers


Thanks a lot, actually 100 points is almost impossible for me, being offshore. I was under the impression that Chemical Engineer is in demand and people are getting offhsore PR at 85 or so. is that incorrect? please guide me


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wave1rose said:


> Thanks a lot, actually 100 points is almost impossible for me, being offshore. I was under the impression that Chemical Engineer is in demand and people are getting offhsore PR at 85 or so. is that incorrect? please guide me


Your information is better then mine
Cheers


----------



## USJ (11 mo ago)

Can anyone please guide me on the following -

How can one check ceilings on the occupations? Is there a link/website (legit) that gives clear information on ceilings by roles?


----------



## Trickypitch (11 mo ago)

Pretty much in the same situation for 
SC 491
Nomination approved TAS Jan 2020
Visa lodged April 2020, 
Occupation Agricultural Consultant
Medicals and Biometrics done in Oct 2020 due to Covid, centres were closed. 
Case officer first contact April 2021 for resubmitting PCC (previous one expired) and color copy of passport Biometrics page. 
No further contact 
Status
Further assessment .
Hopefully, I can get the good news soon with many others who are waiting. 

Fingers , toes and everything crossed.


----------



## odunski (11 mo ago)

I applied for 491 visa and I tested positive for Hep B during my medical examination. My liver function test was AST 21 LFT 23. The MOC has requested for my DNA viral load. The specialist has prescribed Entercavir medication. Can anybody assist with how they manage this kind of case. Also, what are my chances if my viral load is high?


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi there, I had got my NSW Final Invite back in 12-March-2020 and lodged 190 on the same month 23-March-2020. I am offshore with 90 points at the time of lodging. Is there at least a little hope on my case ? Should I go ahead with withdrawal of application and refund? My full details below: Thanks in advance!

ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
ACS Applied: 15-August-2019
ACS Positive Result : 17-September-2019 (AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing)
PTE (1st attempt): PTE Superior 90-85-90-90
Spouse ACS Positive for 261212 Web Developer(STSOL) and PTE Competitive
EOI 190 NSW SkillSelect submitted: 90 Points on 17- November-2019
Pre-Invite: 04-March-2020.
Application/Nomination Submitted: 06-March-2020
Final Invite: 12-March-2020
PCC Submitted/Received: 16-March-2020/20-March-2020
Medicals Completed: 20-March-2020
190 Lodged (NSW) : 23-March-2020


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

odunski said:


> I applied for 491 visa and I tested positive for Hep B during my medical examination. My liver function test was AST 21 LFT 23. The MOC has requested for my DNA viral load. The specialist has prescribed Entercavir medication. Can anybody assist with how they manage this kind of case. Also, what are my chances if my viral load is high?


It may be worth consulting with MARA agents with a reputation for helping clients navigate the health requirement - just sharing their names, I haven't had anything to do with them:

George Lombard
Australian Immigration Agency - George Lombard Consultancy

Peter Bollard
Home | Lewis and Bollard Migration| Migration Agents and Lawyers Sydney
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ace911turbo said:


> Hi there, I had got my NSW Final Invite back in 12-March-2020 and lodged 190 on the same month 23-March-2020. I am offshore with 90 points at the time of lodging. Is there at least a little hope on my case ? Should I go ahead with withdrawal of application and refund? My full details below: Thanks in advance!
> 
> ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
> ACS Applied: 15-August-2019
> ...


If you think you are going to get a refund, you are going to be disappointed 
DHA May refund some money only if you withdraw the application within a few days of application 
After 2 years, it’s a waste of time
Cheers


----------



## odunski (11 mo ago)

NB said:


> If you think you are going to get a refund, you are going to be disappointed
> DHA May refund some money only if you withdraw the application within a few days of application
> After 2 years, it’s a waste of time
> Cheers





NB said:


> It may be worth consulting with MARA agents with a reputation for helping clients navigate the health requirement - just sharing their names, I haven't had anything to do with them:
> 
> George Lombard
> Australian Immigration Agency - George Lombard Consultancy
> ...


I have contacted George and a meeting has been scheduled. I just need some hindsight from people that have navigated hepatitis b process with Australian immigration.


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

NB said:


> If you think you are going to get a refund, you are going to be disappointed
> DHA May refund some money only if you withdraw the application within a few days of application
> After 2 years, it’s a waste of time
> Cheers


Thanks for the quick response. Thought so. I assume there is no point in hoping even if I got the Final invite from NSW. It's all irrelevant now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ace911turbo said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Thought so. I assume there is no point in hoping even if I got the Final invite from NSW. It's all irrelevant now.


What do you mean if you get final invite from NSW?
You already have the final invite and have applied for 190
I really don’t understand what you have written
Cheers


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

NB said:


> What do you mean if you get final invite from NSW?
> You already have the final invite and have applied for 190
> I really don’t understand what you have written
> Cheers


That's correct. I do have the final invite. I meant that even though I have the final invite , due to the current situation and the job code no longer under the priority migration list coupled with the fact that it's been 2years since lodging the 190, there is really no hope in expecting any grant or CO response. Having said that, let miracles happen!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ace911turbo said:


> That's correct. I do have the final invite. I meant that even though I have the final invite , due to the current situation and the job code no longer under the priority migration list coupled with the fact that it's been 2years since lodging the 190, there is really no hope in expecting any grant or CO response. Having said that, let miracles happen!


The winter is going
After a thousand years of winter it will be spring again for applicants 
Cheers


----------



## LAH_0111 (11 mo ago)

Hi all, 

First, apologies if this post is in the wrong section. 

I'm currently in the process of transferring to AU with my firm. I work for one of the big 4 consultancy firms. Three of my core skills are in the top 10 on the PMSOL. I've included my timeline below; 

Visa lodged on the 29th December 2021
Further information requested by the Department on the 1st February 2022. 
Information returned to the department on the 2nd February 2022.
No further contact from the Department.
My case is being handled by our immigration / legal team in Australia who has been informing me that my further information will be processed 'soon' (they have consistently spoken in subjective / hypothetical language throughout). I was told 'soon' at the date the information has was returned to the department (2nd February). Since then, the immi team has had no further contact from the Department and my confidence is diminishing regarding the Management of my case. 

The team has told me to disregard the standard Medium term timelines on the global processing times website, as my firm is an accredited sponsor, which benefits from 'priority processing'. This doesn't make much logical sense as using the standard timeline, I would now be between 50% and 75% of the total applicant population. I would expect 'Priority processing' to be handled far sooner than what i am experiencing. 

Can someone advise if this is typical and suggest and expected date I'll hear back from the Department? Also, is there anything I ask our Legal team to do to speed things up? 

Any help would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreN (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi Everyone. 

Can someone please assist with a CO contact received today.

I have been asked to provide evidence that the relationship with the mother of my biological son has ended. We were not married and were not in a defacto relationship. I don't have any official evidence that the relationship has ended. 

I already submitted statements in 2021 from me and the biological mother stating that we were not married and were not in a defacto relationship and that our relationship has ended. 

I have been asked the same querry again today (s56). What other evidence can I give to the case officer that our relationship has ended?


----------



## kazimabbas31 (11 mo ago)

Hi to all,

can anyone guide me 
how much point required for civil engineer for offshore ?
Last round at which points ACT, NSW, & Tasmania closed?

@NB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kazimabbas31 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> can anyone guide me
> how much point required for civil engineer for offshore ?
> ...


Offshore applicants should forget Australia for a couple of years
Cheers


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

NB said:


> Offshore applicants should forget Australia for a couple of years
> Cheers


hie NB,
very few, but offshore applicants have started getting invitations and grants, so all, who are hopeful and positive.. guys keep trying, you will also get good news soon.. just feel positive.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Vaana said:


> hie NB,
> very few, but offshore applicants have started getting invitations and grants, so all, who are hopeful and positive.. guys keep trying, you will also get good news soon.. just feel positive.


For which visa subclass they are getting


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

nikag said:


> For which visa subclass they are getting


I am a member of some Australia visa news and updates groups on facebook and noticed some offshore people who updated the members about their grants or invitations. Mainly subclass 491 and some medical related people got in 190 also.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

If you can tell me the Group name. I will join


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

nikag said:


> If you can tell me the Group name. I will join


491 Visa (skilled work regional), Australian Visa and Immigration discussion group, Australia regional skilled Migration visa news & updates -491/489/887 etc are few i have joined


----------



## csranger (Jan 20, 2020)

Vaana said:


> hie NB,
> very few, but offshore applicants have started getting invitations and grants, so all, who are hopeful and positive.. guys keep trying, you will also get good news soon.. just feel positive.


Yes I agree. I know some of my friends are are getting invited by NSW 190 for Primary School Teacher and Early Childhood Teacher too.


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

csranger said:


> Yes I agree. I know some of my friends are are getting invited by NSW 190 for Primary School Teacher and Early Childhood Teacher too.


 yes exactly, at least they have started considering offshores.. not many but something is still better than nothing.. we just need to stay positive.. situation will change in our favour soon.


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

Vaana said:


> yes exactly, at least they have started considering offshores.. not many but something is still better than nothing.. we just need to stay positive.. situation will change in our favour soon.


I think maybe he meant DHA won't grant visas to offshores anytime soon. That is my fear because i was invited and nominated by NSW this February


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

Guys do DHA usually grant 491 faster than 190? if someone got SA 491 nomination and NSW 190 nomination during this time. What would be your advice? 190 right ?


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Obviously 190 🙂


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

189expat said:


> Obviously 190 🙂


Thanks Obviously


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> Guys do DHA usually grant 491 faster than 190? if someone got SA 491 nomination and NSW 190 nomination during this time. What would be your advice? 190 right ?


But why would SA nominate for both visas at once?


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

Manny h said:


> But why would SA nominate for both visas at once?


Not SA on both count . 491 from SA and 190 NSW


----------



## vigneshbaskarann (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi guys,

I had CO contact on my 189 Visa (applied offshore - Feb 2020) on Feb 2022, I have updated the application with the requested documentation. I haven't heard anything since. Anyone on the same boat, waiting for response after CO contact ?


----------



## Char.Gee (10 mo ago)

Hi, am currently in Australia on TSS 482 visa as a chemist (analytical), but I need to quit my job for personal reasons. I score 80 points, (90 if I can get superior English). And was going to go back to England and apply for 189 visa and just wait.

However I'm hearing lots of people having long (over 2 years) waiting times and my role is not medical or in the critical sector. My partner is Australian but due to his work we have lived together on and off and probably do not have sufficient evidence for a partner visa.

Friends are saying 'if you leave your job you might never get back to Australia'. What do you all think?


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> Not SA on both count . 491 from SA and 190 NSW


Go for 190. Straightforward. 
Congratulations


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

Manny h said:


> Go for 190. Straightforward.
> Congratulations


Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Char.Gee said:


> Hi, am currently in Australia on TSS 482 visa as a chemist (analytical), but I need to quit my job for personal reasons. I score 80 points, (90 if I can get superior English). And was going to go back to England and apply for 189 visa and just wait.
> 
> However I'm hearing lots of people having long (over 2 years) waiting times and my role is not medical or in the critical sector. My partner is Australian but due to his work we have lived together on and off and probably do not have sufficient evidence for a partner visa.
> 
> Friends are saying 'if you leave your job you might never get back to Australia'. What do you all think?


Your friends are right about 189 and it is a long uncertain wait. Since you have been living with your partner here, that partner's nature of work taking him places is not a reason for you to be ineligible as his partner. If you can provide enough evidence to suggest you have a strong relationship with your partner (including any bank accounts, joint tenancy agreement, joint utility bills, bank account, phone records - both text and calls etc), you should be eligible for partner visa.
190 is another option which you can explore for residency, depending on your state and occupation.

Your friends are right on the second part as well, with regards to you quitting your job as you have 60 days to leave Oz when you do so.


----------



## MM67 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi Everyone, an update from my side.

Job Code: 261313
189 Invite received: Jan 2020
189 Application submitted: Feb 16, 2020
First CO Contact: Feb 3, 2022 for medicals
Medicals uploaded: Feb 24, 2022
Grant received: Mar 9, 2022
Must not arrive date: Mar 9, 2023


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

MM67 said:


> Hi Everyone, an update from my side.
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> 189 Invite received: Jan 2020
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

MM67 said:


> Hi Everyone, an update from my side.
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> 189 Invite received: Jan 2020
> ...


Congratulations. How many points did you score?


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

MM67 said:


> Hi Everyone, an update from my side.
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> 189 Invite received: Jan 2020
> ...


Congratulations. How many points did you have?


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

this is great update.. congratulations 



MM67 said:


> Hi Everyone, an update from my side.
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> 189 Invite received: Jan 2020
> ...


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

MM67 said:


> Hi Everyone, an update from my side.
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> 189 Invite received: Jan 2020
> ...


Congrats Bro... God Bless.... Offshore or Onshore? Which State?


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

MM67 said:


> Hi Everyone, an update from my side.
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> 189 Invite received: Jan 2020
> ...


Offshore or Onshore?


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

MM67 said:


> Hi Everyone, an update from my side.
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> 189 Invite received: Jan 2020
> ...


Congrats. Points?


----------



## deep.babbar (Feb 1, 2015)

vigneshbaskarann said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had CO contact on my 189 Visa (applied offshore - Feb 2020) on Feb 2022, I have updated the application with the requested documentation. I haven't heard anything since. Anyone on the same boat, waiting for response after CO contact ?


Hi Vigensh, 

Which SOL you applied your visa in, and someone that I know got the CO contact as well.
Though, we are not counting on it cause his occupation is not listed under PMSOL. 

Anyone, from SOL 263111 who received a CO contact or a grant recently?


----------



## Kunalchaphekar (Oct 26, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I am a 489 visa holder and lived in Adelaide for 18 months, at moment I am in India for the past 2 months and waiting for my wife to get her subsequent entrant visa granted. Is it ok if I stay outside Australia for a little longer period and then return to Adelaide once my wife gets her visa?
I am violating any visa conditions in this scenario that could hurt me in the future?


----------



## vigneshbaskarann (Aug 6, 2018)

deep.babbar said:


> Hi Vigensh,
> 
> Which SOL you applied your visa in, and someone that I know got the CO contact as well.
> Though, we are not counting on it cause his occupation is not listed under PMSOL.
> ...



I applied on Analyst Programmer. I had a second CO contact requesting me to update Form 80 again with the most recent information.


----------



## Sarah94 (10 mo ago)

Guys what is the possibility for 189 Computer Networking 95 points 🤕


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kunalchaphekar said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am a 489 visa holder and lived in Adelaide for 18 months, at moment I am in India for the past 2 months and waiting for my wife to get her subsequent entrant visa granted. Is it ok if I stay outside Australia for a little longer period and then return to Adelaide once my wife gets her visa?
> I am violating any visa conditions in this scenario that could hurt me in the future?


As long as you are not living in a city in Australia, you are safe
But you are wasting precious time as 489 is not infinite 
Cheers


----------



## waleedbaig59 (12 mo ago)

vigneshbaskarann said:


> I applied on Analyst Programmer. I had a second CO contact requesting me to update Form 80 again with the most recent information.


Have you got any grant yet?


----------



## ukohchidozieenyichuk (10 mo ago)

Hello,
I lodged documents for my 491 visa April 2020 and got CO contact January 2022 for medicals renewal.
Iv since treated the request and the date of last change on my application is 1st Feb, 2022.
My application status still reads "further processing".
I'm now concerned cause it would appear that we are now well over the typical response date range (from similar application) for the receipt of a golden email.
Should I be worried? What could be the cause of the holdup?
Is there anything I can do to get things moving from my end?
Thanks!


----------



## Littlebigbee (10 mo ago)

I put in my eoi for nsw 190 visa as health care worker in dec 2021. 90 points and still no news. Is this normal? I thought they are in dire need of health care worker as my profession is in the urgent list and now it has been 3 months waiting for invitation


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Littlebigbee said:


> I put in my eoi for nsw 190 visa as health care worker in dec 2021. 90 points and still no news. Is this normal? I thought they are in dire need of health care worker as my profession is in the urgent list and now it has been 3 months waiting for invitation


Another nurse is also waiting since dec with 95 points
Don’t know what’s happening in nsw 
Cheers


----------



## Kiran RH (10 mo ago)

vigneshbaskarann said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had CO contact on my 189 Visa (applied offshore - Feb 2020) on Feb 2022, I have updated the application with the requested documentation. I haven't heard anything since. Anyone on the same boat, waiting for response after CO contact ?


Hi,
Any update on your case? I am in a similar situation. Thank you.


----------



## Kiran RH (10 mo ago)

vigneshbaskarann said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had CO contact on my 189 Visa (applied offshore - Feb 2020) on Feb 2022, I have updated the application with the requested documentation. I haven't heard anything since. Anyone on the same boat, waiting for response after CO contact ?


Hi, Any update on your case? I am in similar situation. Thank you.


----------



## Manny h (10 mo ago)

ukohchidozieenyichuk said:


> Hello,
> I lodged documents for my 491 visa April 2020 and got CO contact January 2022 for medicals renewal.
> Iv since treated the request and the date of last change on my application is 1st Feb, 2022.
> My application status still reads "further processing".
> ...


If you have submitted the requested documents, you have done your bit. Pray for visa grant. All the best!


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi, I have applied for 489 (offshore) Visa QLD in Nov 2019. I got married in Nov 2021 and updated the same in my application. Will I be asked to add my spouse to my application so that both the visas are processed at a time or Can I apply Visa for her after my visa grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> Hi, I have applied for 489 (offshore) Visa QLD in Nov 2019. I got married in Nov 2021 and updated the same in my application. Will I be asked to add my spouse to my application so that both the visas are processed at a time or Can I apply Visa for her after my visa grant?


What stage of the process are you at ?
Cheers


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

NB said:


> What stage of the process are you at ?
> Cheers


Submitted my medicals in March 2020. No updates since then. 
My application status is : Received


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

raja1028 said:


> Submitted my medicals in March 2020. No updates since then.
> My application status is : Received


Did you apply/lodge as single and claim points as single? If yes it might change your points when u got married and your application may be rejected. However, due to long processing of applications due to covid, these kind of changes maybe ( a big Maybe) allowed by the immigration. But as some people was advised not to get married until the visa have been granted. U might need someone with expertise on this. Good luck


----------



## MohitR (Nov 14, 2018)

Finally received grant for myself, wife and Kid..... 189 Offshore

Job Code: 261313
189 Invite received: Jan 2019
189 Application submitted: March 2019 (without Medical and PCC)
Child added to Application: Feb 2020
First CO Contact: Feb 2020 for medicals and PCC
Medicals and PCC uploaded: Feb 24, 2020
Second CO contact: Feb 16, 2022 for Medicals, Form 80 and PCC
Form 80 and PCC uploaded: March 15, 2022
Medicals uploaded by Hospital: March 22, 2022
Grant received: March 23, 2022
Must not arrive date: March 22, 2023


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

MohitR said:


> Finally received grant for myself, wife and Kid..... 189 Offshore
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> 189 Invite received: Jan 2019
> ...


Congrats Dude.... Finally a ray of hope


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

freakytrends said:


> Congrats Dude.... Finally a ray of hope


What kind of ray of hope? Many agents have stopped providing consulting for Australia migration and not accepting any inquiry/application from people. Offshore invitation is almost over with no sight when it will open again.


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

189expat said:


> What kind of ray of hope? Many agents have stopped providing consulting for Australia migration and not accepting any inquiry/application from people. Offshore invitation is almost over with no sight when it will open again.


Just like @MohitR I am also waiting for more than 3 years and when I see a grant after a very long time, it gives me a hope that miracles can happen. I don't know about others, but I am not losing hope.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

ga2au said:


> Did you apply/lodge as single and claim points as single? If yes it might change your points when u got married and your application may be rejected. However, due to long processing of applications due to covid, these kind of changes maybe ( a big Maybe) allowed by the immigration. But as some people was advised not to get married until the visa have been granted. U might need someone with expertise on this. Good luck


 I have applied as single. Once we get the invite, the points get locked right?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

raja1028 said:


> I have applied as single. Once we get the invite, the points get locked right?


Yes. But you have to remain single before the grant, otherwise your application will be rejected. Have an agent look at your application.


----------



## Kiran RH (10 mo ago)

Hi All,

We received the 189 PR grant today (Me, wife and kid).

ANZ code: 261311 (analyst programmer)
Applied in Mar 2019
1st CO: Feb 2020 (Form 80, Old bank statements, Health check)
2nd CO: Feb 2022 (PCC, Health check)
Grant: Mar 24 2022

Thank you.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Kiran RH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We received the 189 PR grant today (Me, wife and kid).
> 
> ...


Is your occupation in the critical? If No that's awesome, meaning they're processing the year 2019 already. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kiran RH (10 mo ago)

ga2au said:


> Is your occupation in the critical? If No that's awesome, meaning they're processing the year 2019 already. Thanks for sharing.


I think so it was in critical, but haven't checked.


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

Kiran RH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We received the 189 PR grant today (Me, wife and kid).
> 
> ...


Congrats Bro.... Hearing offshore grants consecutive days... Fingers crossed and waiting


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

Kiran RH said:


> I think so it was in critical, but haven't checked.


yes it is in the critical category


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

freakytrends said:


> Congrats Bro.... Hearing offshore grants consecutive days... Fingers crossed and waiting


Yeah just about the critical occupations now, less so about onshore/offshore it seems like. One battle down.


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

1 more grant today.... 189 offshore.... Looks like they are clearing 189 first... no sign of 190 till date...


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes, yesterday I was checking EOI data on the website. I have found that there are almost 80000 applications including all Stages.

Highest numbers are of 2613 ANZSCO group i.e. Software Engineers, followed by Accountants.

For 2613 group, backlog of 2019 calendar year is clear. So now they are focusing of 2020 year applications. Ofcourse on point basis obviously.

Lot of applications got expired also due to less activity in last 2 years. However if you are in 2613 code group and your points are 80 or more than also you are in queue of 7000 more appllicants.


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

freakytrends said:


> 1 more grant today.... 189 offshore.... Looks like they are clearing 189 first... no sign of 190 till date...


 I believe these are mostly those who were invited in 2019 calendar year, bue due to pandemic, further processing was stopped.

They are yet to start processing fresh applications lodged in 2020 and 2021.


----------



## kimestunoryu (10 mo ago)

anyone under *221213 external auditor 'lodged' in 2020 and still stuck offshore?*


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Jaya Ahuja said:


> HI when did you submit your application initially? And yes you can claim your Naati score.


I submitted my application in May 2020. How about you?


----------



## vigneshbaskarann (Aug 6, 2018)

Kiran RH said:


> Hi, Any update on your case? I am in similar situation. Thank you.


Still waiting....


----------



## cheekushri17 (9 mo ago)

Hi All,

My name is Cheeku and me and my family got an invite in 2018. We even made grant payment.

On March2 we receive an email from DHA (Department of Home Affairs) for updated Health and Police verification. 

1. We missed the 28 days dead line. - What are the implications of it?
2. After these years if they are looking for information does that mean they are looking at our files now?

How do we proceed further? Is there way we can speak/email anyone?

Thanks,
Cheeku


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Lodged 489 visa on 24 Jan 2019 (Agriculture Consultant)
1st CO: 20 August 2019 (Wife PCC, kids birth certificates, Marriage Certificate)
2nd CO: 28 August 2019 (Character Assessment upload Form 1221, no email sent just new window opened in portal)
3rd CO: 20 January 2020 (Redo PCC for me)
4th CO: 24 January 2022 (Redo PCC, Medicals, Form 80, Form 1221, CV & Polio Certificate)
5th CO: 23 February 2022 (Character Assessment upload Form 1221, no email sent just new window opened in portal)

waiting is on........


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> Lodged 489 visa on 24 Jan 2019 (Agriculture Consultant)
> 1st CO: 20 August 2019 (Wife PCC, kids birth certificates, Marriage Certificate)
> 2nd CO: 28 August 2019 (Character Assessment upload Form 1221, no email sent just new window opened in portal)
> 3rd CO: 20 January 2020 (Redo PCC for me)
> ...


Omg! I can understand how frustrating your situation. Im in the same year, but you have so many CO. I don't know why are they doing this to you. I can feel you're close. Hang in there. Hope mine will be too.


----------



## donjack (Nov 3, 2016)

How do I update my Visa 190 application with my renewed international passport. I applied in June 2019 but my passport and that of my dependents expired since November 2021.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

donjack said:


> How do I update my Visa 190 application with my renewed international passport. I applied in June 2019 but my passport and that of my dependents expired since November 2021.


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount 
Make sure that you you update the section for the dependent 
Cheers


----------



## donjack (Nov 3, 2016)

NB said:


> Use the update us link in the Immiaccount
> Make sure that you you update the section for the dependent
> Cheers


Thanks bro for your response


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello!
I have been waiting for 25 months for 190 NSW grant. I lodged VISA as offshore and NEVER held any Australian VISA before. Just wondering if I can come to Australia on Visitor VISA and get BVA with full work right?
I am seeing many posts across Facebook where applicants had never been in Australia before, lodged VISA from offshore and now are getting BVA after landing in Australia on Tourist Visa.
Can someone please confirm on this?


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hello!
> I have been waiting for 25 months for 190 NSW grant. I lodged VISA as offshore and NEVER held any Australian VISA before. Just wondering if I can come to Australia on Visitor VISA and get BVA with full work right?
> I am seeing many posts across Facebook where applicants had never been in Australia before, lodged VISA from offshore and now are getting BVA after landing in Australia on Tourist Visa.
> Can someone please confirm on this?


Are you eligible for a Working Holiday Visa? A friend was granted WHV despite waiting for 190. He's there now.


----------



## Jaya Ahuja (Apr 25, 2021)

189expat said:


> I believe these are mostly those who were invited in 2019 calendar year, bue due to pandemic, further processing was stopped.
> 
> They are yet to start processing fresh applications lodged in 2020 and 2021.


Hey can you guide me on where to get such information on ? I lodged fresh EOI in Nov 20 , ans status is still showing submitted ! Do we have any luck yet ? Also its been two years since ACS was assesed already.


----------



## Jaya Ahuja (Apr 25, 2021)

Gunnidhi said:


> I submitted my application in May 2020. How about you?


Sorry for late response , Nov 2020.You got any update ?


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

ga2au said:


> Omg! I can understand how frustrating your situation. Im in the same year, but you have so many CO. I don't know why are they doing this to you. I can feel you're close. Hang in there. Hope mine will be too.


I have submitted my EOI in Feb 2020 and have been constantly updating it, with my latest update done today. Does that makes my application submitted on Jan 2021 instead of Feb 2020?
Currently, the status is SUBMITTED. When you get invited, the same status field will display as INVITED? Is it?


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Jaya Ahuja said:


> Hey can you guide me on where to get such information on ? I lodged fresh EOI in Nov 20 , ans status is still showing submitted ! Do we have any luck yet ? Also its been two years since ACS was assesed already.


You have to wait, until you are invited.If ACS is expired then you need to renew it.



Ana_journey said:


> I have submitted my EOI in Feb 2020 and have been constantly updating it, with my latest update done today. Does that makes my application submitted on Jan 2021 instead of Feb 2020?
> Currently, the status is SUBMITTED. When you get invited, the same status field will display as INVITED? Is it?


Your application is judged purely based upon number of points and ANZSCO code where there is skill requirements. Multiple updates would not make any difference. Yes when you are invited it will change to "Invited"


----------



## OZirhk (9 mo ago)

To give an update

Civil Engineer - 233211 (offshore)
Age: 30 pts
PTE: 20
Educ: 15
Work Exp: 15
CCL: 5
Partner: 10 (PTE, Accountant, General - 221111)
TOTAL = 95 (189) / 95+5 (190) / 95+15 (491)

May 19, 2021 - EOI initial submission
Mar. 20, 2022 - updated EOI - CCL
Apr. 6 - updated EOI (partner cpaa & pte) - 95(189)
Apr. 14, 2022 - NSW 190 pre-invite
Apr. 21, 2022 - lodged application for nomination
May 2, 2022 - NSW nomination approval
May 2, 2022 - ITA from DHA

For visa lodging. Let’s pray for it and claim it!


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Hello Team

I usually handle immigration topics on own. As a part of that I submitted EOI with 261313 (Software Engineer) code 1 year ago. 6 months ago I applied for ROI for South Australia under 261212 (Web Developer) because it was open for offshore candidates and guidelines said following:

==============================
Offshore, Competent, 90, 491

Submit a Registration of Interest application. You must have at least 8 years of work experience in your nominated or closely related occupation.
==============================

I have received Invitation to apply from SA. However my doubt is that since 261313 is not mentioned in SA occupation list for offshore (for onshore it is though), while 261212 is available for both onshore and offshore and I consider it closely to 261313 based on Job functionality, would the Assessment officer accept it after submitting an application? My ACS has code 261313 only. Different MARA agents have split opinions


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

189expat said:


> Hello Team
> 
> I usually handle immigration topics on own. As a part of that I submitted EOI with 261313 (Software Engineer) code 1 year ago. 6 months ago I applied for ROI for South Australia under 261212 (Web Developer) because it was open for offshore candidates and guidelines said following:
> 
> ...


Don't know much but the nominated occupation in your EOI have to match with that on your SA ROI


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

189expat said:


> Hello Team
> 
> I usually handle immigration topics on own. As a part of that I submitted EOI with 261313 (Software Engineer) code 1 year ago. 6 months ago I applied for ROI for South Australia under 261212 (Web Developer) because it was open for offshore candidates and guidelines said following:
> 
> ...


I also believe that they are different Anzsco unit groups. They following occupations may be classified as closely related under the 2613 group. 

261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
261314 Software Tester
261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec
That is my opinion and i may be wrong too


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

189expat said:


> Hello Team
> 
> I usually handle immigration topics on own. As a part of that I submitted EOI with 261313 (Software Engineer) code 1 year ago. 6 months ago I applied for ROI for South Australia under 261212 (Web Developer) because it was open for offshore candidates and guidelines said following:
> 
> ...


Simple answer is NO.
Your assessment does not match the ROI that was submitted under.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have received 491 pre invite from SA today.

Points- 105
Offshore
Telecom Engineer

Can anyone please suggest how to apply further on SA website after a pre invite, as statement provided by them with pre invite is confusing which is--you MUST use the Action item to create an application. Do NOT use "Apply" button under "Apply Now" as this may not allow you to submit an application,
whereas I can see there is only one option under actions which is "apply".


Please guide if anyone has applied after receiving 491 pre invite from SA.


----------



## WRSKA (Nov 23, 2021)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received 491 pre invite from SA today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your SA invite 

I too wanted to apply for 491 SA , and need a help!

What kind of context is to be filled up while applying ROI in the question---- Outline how the applicant will bring new ideas, skills or innovation to South Australia and/or contribute to South Australia's Growth State priority industry sectors(maximum 400 words)* 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received 491 pre invite from SA today.
> 
> ...


login to your portal and after the welcome header which has your name there are four tabs immediately below it. (Home, My Application, Actions, and Support Services) click on the actions tab and apply from there


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

WRSKA said:


> Congratulations on your SA invite
> 
> I too wanted to apply for 491 SA , and need a help!
> 
> ...


Basically you can just research your Anzsco code and outline how you can bring new ideas and innovation. You can simply research innovations, ideas in your anzsco code


----------



## WRSKA (Nov 23, 2021)

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> Basically you can just research your Anzsco code and outline how you can bring new ideas and innovation. You can simply research innovations, ideas in your anzsco code


Thanks!


----------



## max123$ (Dec 23, 2019)

Got a 189 grant today.
Lodged March 2019. Long wait!


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> login to your portal and after the welcome header which has your name there are four tabs immediately below it. (Home, My Application, Actions, and Support Services) click on the actions tab and apply from there


Thank you!!


----------



## aussiecool (Sep 21, 2018)

max123$ said:


> Got a 189 grant today.
> Lodged March 2019. Long wait!


Hi Max,

Congrats on your grant. Were you asked to redo PCC and Medicals again. If yes .... when was the CO Contact?


----------



## jha_gaurav (Dec 22, 2018)

Finally!!! After a log wait of more than 3 years, I received my grant on 09 May-2022 (with family). Details of the long journey are as follows.
ANZSCO - 261313 Date of Application - 31/03/2019 

First CO contact - 13/02/2020 (Employment details) Replied - 18/02/2020

Second CO contact - 16/02/2022 (for medicals & PCC) Replied - 08/04/2022 

Grant - 09/05/2022


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

jha_gaurav said:


> Finally!!! After a log wait of more than 3 years, I received my grant on 09 May-2022 (with family). Details of the long journey are as follows.
> ANZSCO - 261313 Date of Application - 31/03/2019
> 
> First CO contact - 13/02/2020 (Employment details) Replied - 18/02/2020
> ...


Congratulations! Which visa and state? Are you offshore?


----------



## jha_gaurav (Dec 22, 2018)

k_tasneem said:


> Congratulations! Which visa and state? Are you offshore?


Thanks. It is 189 visa Currently offshore.


----------



## ikon (8 mo ago)

Hello! I received an invitation to apply for 491 in NSW, but I found no region that is accepting my occupation. Is this a normal occurence? I'm offshore, Stream 3. Does it mean that in 14 days my 491 EOI will stop being active?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ikon said:


> Hello! I received an invitation to apply for 491 in NSW, but I found no region that is accepting my occupation. Is this a normal occurence? I'm offshore, Stream 3. Does it mean that in 14 days my 491 EOI will stop being active?


You have recieved the pre invite or final invite ?
Cheers


----------



## ikon (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> You have recieved the pre invite or final invite ?
> Cheers


I received the "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination", so a pre-invite sounds like.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ikon said:


> Hello! I received an invitation to apply for 491 in NSW, but I found no region that is accepting my occupation. Is this a normal occurence? I'm offshore, Stream 3. Does it mean that in 14 days my 491 EOI will stop being active?


A Pre invite doesn’t freeze the EOI 
Only the final invite does
So if you don’t want to apply, just let the invite lapse and wait for an invite which interests you 
Cheers


----------



## ikon (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> A Pre invite doesn’t freeze the EOI
> Only the final invite does
> So if you don’t want to apply, just let the invite lapse and wait for an invite which interests you
> Cheers


Thank you! This clarifies it.


----------



## Ruodnam (Oct 23, 2019)

NB said:


> A Pre invite doesn’t freeze the EOI
> Only the final invite does
> So if you don’t want to apply, just let the invite lapse and wait for an invite which interests you
> Cheers


Hello NB,

I have received an invitation from NSW 491 but it's not showing the region name, and no region is accepting my occupation now, what do you suggest I should do ?


----------



## hisulabh (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello All,

I recently got the PR pathway State nominated 491 grant (myself, spouse and kid) on May 5th 2022. We have few questions related to the benefits under 491 visa. Pls help -

1. As we have received invite from Queensland so when I land in Australia do I need to work, study & live in the regional areas of Queensland only or can we reside and work anywhere in regional Australia like - Geelong, Perth, Adelaide etc.

2. 

A)Is medicare included in 491?

B)family maintenance allowance included?

C)children allowance if any?

D)child education allowance?

E)unemployment allowance if there is delay in getting a job), if any?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sulabh Mehrotra


----------



## [email protected] (8 mo ago)

189expat said:


> Yes, yesterday I was checking EOI data on the website. I have found that there are almost 80000 applications including all Stages.
> 
> Highest numbers are of 2613 ANZSCO group i.e. Software Engineers, followed by Accountants.
> 
> ...


How did you find this information? Please share the link with me.


----------



## kk12837 (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi,

Is there any related information about the 53900 taxable income of visa 491 to 191?

Which types of income is valid?

Is it possible to get IT freelance from anywhere?

Thanks

Keith


----------



## vikas06 (Mar 17, 2020)

Hello Team,
Need your support!

I have 6 years, 11 months 21 days offshore experience and 1 month of onshore experience(Sydney).
In my ACS skill assessment the date was mentioned from April 24, 2017 I can claim my experience but my last working date offshore(India) is April 13, 2022. I am short by 10 days to claim 10 points of experience. 
I have professional IT experience starting from April 25th 2015. Can I claim 10days in EOI or will my application be rejected in later stage. Can someone please assist me on this.
My agent suggested to get reassess from ACS if my start date is not mentioned in skill assessment I will be on safer side as they usually mention only Month starting not the date.
Please let me know your thoughts or anyone encountered similar situations. 🙏


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

WRSKA said:


> Congratulations on your SA invite
> 
> I too wanted to apply for 491 SA , and need a help!
> 
> ...


Hi,

You can outline how you can bring new ideas and innovation. You can simply research innovations, ideas in your anzsco code and you can search for job opportunities available for your profile and can mention how you can contribute with your skills and experience.


----------



## WRSKA (Nov 23, 2021)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can outline how you can bring new ideas and innovation. You can simply research innovations, ideas in your anzsco code and you can search for job opportunities available for your profile and can mention how you can contribute with your skills and experience.


Thanks Divyesh!


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> How did you find this information? Please share the link with me.





https://api.dynamic.reports.employment.gov.au/anonap/extensions/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank god scott went off  

hopefully this thread will become active again


----------



## vicky.spore (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi Folks, Need expert advice, do we need to upload CV in EOI?


----------



## LeeLeeLee1 (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

Just adding to the pool of data for Offshore Skilled Migration Applications: 

ANZSCO 272399
190 EOI Submitted (95 pts): March 13, 2021
190 Pre-invite received from NSW: Jan 27, 2022
190 Visa Lodged: March 23, 2022

189 EOI Submitted (90 pts): Jan 20, 2022
189 invitation received: April 21, 2022 

Cheers,


----------



## hashtagbrisbane (Aug 19, 2021)

LeeLeeLee1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just adding to the pool of data for Offshore Skilled Migration Applications:
> 
> ...


Was the Jan 20, 2022 in your 189 EOI submitted part a typo? That's quite fast for 189, if it isn't...


----------



## LeeLeeLee1 (8 mo ago)

hashtagbrisbane said:


> Was the Jan 20, 2022 in your 189 EOI submitted part a typo? That's quite fast for 189, if it isn't...


Not a typo. I literally got an invitation 3 months after submitting the EOI. Since 90 points isn't high enough to receive an invitation in 3 months for the 189, I am thinking it must have something to do with my occupation. 

I stayed with the 190 and never proceeded with the 189 because of the ridiculously long processing time for the latter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LeeLeeLee1 said:


> Not a typo. I literally got an invitation 3 months after submitting the EOI. Since 90 points isn't high enough to receive an invitation in 3 months for the 189, I am thinking it must have something to do with my occupation.
> 
> I stayed with the 190 and never proceeded with the 189 because of the ridiculously long processing time for the latter.


Specialised medical professionals who are badly needed in Australia have got invites under both 189 and 190 even at 65 points since covid
Cheers


----------



## LeeLeeLee1 (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> Specialised medical professionals who are badly needed in Australia have got invites under both 189 and 190 even at 65 points since covid
> Cheers


Hi NB,

First of all I would like to thank you on behalf of everyone on this forum for all your help and input! Can't thank you enough. 

Second, do you by any chance know if my profession (psychologist nec) falls within the critical sector? 

Many thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LeeLeeLee1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> First of all I would like to thank you on behalf of everyone on this forum for all your help and input! Can't thank you enough.
> 
> ...


No idea
Cheers


----------



## sumitnegi1266 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I applied on March 2020 and waiting for my 189 visa grant. My application status is still received and I have a doubt > Do we need to go for a fresh Indian PCC upon CO contact? Can we share the pcc certificate which is not expired? I am planning to apply the PCC now, in order to share it immediately when they contact. Any ideas on this?

Thanks in advance,
Sumit


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitnegi1266 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied on March 2020 and waiting for my 189 visa grant. My application status is still received and I have a doubt > Do we need to go for a fresh Indian PCC upon CO contact? Can we share the pcc certificate which is not expired? I am planning to apply the PCC now, in order to share it immediately when they contact. Any ideas on this?
> 
> ...


Nothing prevents you from being proactive 
You can even upload the new pcc as soon as you get it
Cheers


----------



## RoshSK (9 mo ago)

Hi Everyone, 

Need a bit of advice on how to move forward with my current situation. Please find below the chronology of my submissions:

EOI1 
Pre-invited for NSW 491 visa on 12th May 2022 and applied at one of the RDA on 20th May 2022. Pending results

EOI2
Pre-invited for NSW 190 visa on 6th June 2022. 

I would like some help to understand how I should move forward with this as most definitely I would prefer the 190 visa nomination compared to the 491 visa nomination. Should I contact the RDA I applied for the 491 visa to withdraw my application or can I just let the 491 application process be? 

If I do let the 491 application be, would it block my 190 visa application as I will have 2 applications concurrently with NSW ? 

Hope someone can shed some light on this 🙏 Thanks in advance peeps ✌


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RoshSK said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need a bit of advice on how to move forward with my current situation. Please find below the chronology of my submissions:
> 
> ...


Withdraw the 491 application and proceed with the 190 application 
Have you got separate EOIs for the 491 and 190 in Skillselect .?
Cheers


----------



## RoshSK (9 mo ago)

NB said:


> Withdraw the 491 application and proceed with the 190 application
> Have you got separate EOIs for the 491 and 190 in Skillselect .?
> Cheers


Hi NB, thank you soo much for the advice, have been contemplating regarding this 😅

Yes I have got two separate EOIs for the 491 and 190. 

Cheers 🥂


----------



## Jatinau22 (7 mo ago)

Hi All,

Need advice on the following:

1. I submitted EOI in year 2017 and it got expired in year 2019 with out any invite. I am planning to submit EOI again this year. So, Do I need to give reference of my previous EOI in the application or I can submit as a fresh one.

2. I am currently at Onshore (Adelaide) on Student dependent visa and working full time in IT. Can I apply for 190 or 491 visa for me and my wife at the moment. My wife's 1 and half hear Master's course is still left.

Thanks
Jatin


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jatinau22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advice on the following:
> 
> ...


1. No reference required
2. You can submit the application if there is no 8503 condition in the current visa on both of you 
Cheers


----------



## Jatinau22 (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> 1. No reference required
> 2. You can submit the application if there is no 8503 condition in the current visa on both of you
> Cheers


Thanks NB. below are the visa conditions on our visa. Means we are good to go.

My Visa conditions
8201 - Maximum three months study
8104 - Work limitation
8501 - Maintain health insurance
8516 - Must maintain eligibility

========
My Wife's Visa conditions

8105 - Work limitation
8202 - Meet course requirements
8501 - Maintain health insurance
8516 - Must maintain eligibility
8517 - Maintain education for dependants
8532 - Under 18 approve welfare
8533 - Inform provider of address


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jatinau22 said:


> Thanks NB. below are the visa conditions on our visa. Means we are good to go.
> 
> My Visa conditions
> 8201 - Maximum three months study
> ...


HOw are you working full time ?
You have a restriction of 40 hours per fortnight?
Cheers


----------



## Jatinau22 (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> HOw are you working full time ?
> You have a restriction of 40 hours per fortnight?
> Cheers


It is an exception for student dependant if student is doing Masters by coursework.


----------



## Kowshik (Jul 13, 2021)

Anybody with Software Engineer Skill have received Grant recently? I have been waiting since Feb 2020 , I read in some previous posts that there are about 7k pending grants. Just wanted to see if anyone has additional information than me. Thanks in advance

Kowshik 
Applied for 491 GSM Family sponsor
Region SA
Visa Payment and PCC completed Feb 2020


----------



## Sagittarius (9 mo ago)

RoshSK said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need a bit of advice on how to move forward with my current situation. Please find below the chronology of my submissions:
> 
> ...


could you please share your ANZCO and point details along with timeline?


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Kowshik said:


> Anybody with Software Engineer Skill have received Grant recently? I have been waiting since Feb 2020 , I read in some previous posts that there are about 7k pending grants. Just wanted to see if anyone has additional information than me. Thanks in advance
> 
> Kowshik
> Applied for 491 GSM Family sponsor
> ...


If you mean offshore then yes, no movement for them. Thousands of EOIs are pending for invite since 2020. SA is a little bit open for ICT professionals for offshore, but they have for example Web developer 261212 code open but not Software Engineer 261313 which is strange as all Web developers are Software Engineers.

I am stuck in this strange case. I am a Web developer but my ACS assessment was done for 261313 at that time as generic Software Engineer profile.

@NB can advise here?


----------



## RoshSK (9 mo ago)

Sagittarius said:


> could you please share your ANZCO and point details along with timeline?


Hi there, 

Below are my points details are:
189 = 90
190 = 95
491 = 105

ANZCO = 233311 Electrical Engineer

My timeline is as mentioned, just addition to that is my EOI1 submission was on 5th April 2022 and EOI2 submission was on 15th May 2022.

Thank you ✌


----------



## LeeLeeLee1 (8 mo ago)

LeeLeeLee1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just adding to the pool of data for Offshore Skilled Migration Applications:
> 
> ...


Hi everyone,

Do any of you know whether it would be possible for me to have an application lodged for 190 concurrently with 189? I already lodged my 190 in March and I am wondering if I could also lodge one for 189. I am happy with either visa. I just want to get an approval asap. 

I used two different accounts for the two EOIs but the same immi account for 189 and 190. 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LeeLeeLee1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Do any of you know whether it would be possible for me to have an application lodged for 190 concurrently with 189? I already lodged my 190 in March and I am wondering if I could also lodge one for 189. I am happy with either visa. I just want to get an approval asap.
> 
> ...


If you have 2 invites and are ready to pay the processing fees for both, you can use the same Immiaccount and submit the application
They will be processed in parallel independently
You will probably not get any fees back from dha if you withdraw one of the application later
Cheers


----------



## RoshSK (9 mo ago)

NB said:


> If you have 2 invites and are ready to pay the processing fees for both, you can use the same Immiaccount and submit the application
> They will be processed in parallel independently
> You will probably not get any fees back from dha if you withdraw one of the application later
> Cheers


Greetings 😊

Is it possible to apply for 2 invites with the DHA as in there wont be any problem with the DHA ? 

Similarly for my case in the past few posts, can I get nominated for both 491 and 190 from NSW ? Just worried that will get blocked or banned by NSW once I withdraw my 491 application 😅

Thanks a bunch NB 🙏


----------



## Dina28 (7 mo ago)

Hello guys, 

can we enter Australian while waiting for visa grant? I want to enter on a tourist visa. Will this be a problem? Many thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dina28 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> can we enter Australian while waiting for visa grant? I want to enter on a tourist visa. Will this be a problem? Many thanks


You can enter Australia on tourist visa, if you are granted one
But remember that each visa that is issued will overwrite the previous visa
So if by some quirk of fate, your main visa application is granted and then immediately the tourist visa is granted , the main visa will stand cancelled
Cheers


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi,

I got 491 invitation from SA and ACT and I lodged visa for SA. Do I need to decline the invitation and if yes what is the procedure for this as I cant find one.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uraiba said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got 491 invitation from SA and ACT and I lodged visa for SA. Do I need to decline the invitation and if yes what is the procedure for this as I cant find one.


If you don’t apply within 60 days, the invite stands cancelled 
There is nothing for you to do
Cheers


----------



## dtrax (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello,

Is it possible to move out of another regional area if you can't find a job in your state?
Like you are nominated in Tasmania and you can't find a job, but you've been hired in another regional state in NSW.

Is it ok to move out from Tassie to regional NSW? Will that affect me applying for permanent residency after 3 years working in Regional NSW?

Thanks


----------



## LeeLeeLee1 (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I finally got my NSW 190 approval today!

Offshore
Points: 90+5
Occupation: Psychologist nec
Age: 25 pts
Australian study: 5 pts
Degree holder: 15 pts
Regional study: 5 pts
NAATI: 5 pts
IELTS: 20 pts
Spouse: 5 pts
Overseas work exp: 10 pts

EOI Application Date: March 2021
NSW Nomination pre-invite: Jan 2022
Visa lodged: March 23 2022
Approval date: June 14, 2022
Direct grant: no CO contact

Thank you for everyone's help, especially NB!


----------



## Sagittarius (9 mo ago)

uraiba said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got 491 invitation from SA and ACT and I lodged visa for SA. Do I need to decline the invitation and if yes what is the procedure for this as I cant find one.


Congratulation.... you can choose one other will expire after 60 days.
Just want to ask about your occupation, points and time line , Onshore or offshore


----------



## Jaya Ahuja (Apr 25, 2021)

Gunnidhi said:


> I submitted my application in May 2020. How about you?


Nov 2020. If you submitted in May, given the expiry time is 2 years , I guess your application must be expired ? Or does it saty put ? Any invites or pre invites ? I haven't even submitted any ROI yet , since it wasnt open for for my ANZO code in 21-22.


----------



## danu11534 (Oct 28, 2019)

Any states accepting offshore 491 applications ??


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

Sagittarius said:


> Congratulation.... you can choose one other will expire after 60 days.
> Just want to ask about your occupation, points and time line , Onshore or offshore


Construction Project Manager 80( including state points)


----------



## sumitnegi1266 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi Everyone, @NB 

I have applied for 189 Visa (Software Engg - 261313) on May, 2020 and waiting for PR grant since then at offshore (India). 
I work for an IT firm and they are ready to initiate my Australian Work Permit. Now the question is, will it impact my PR grant in any way, if I apply Australian Work Permit?

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitnegi1266 said:


> Hi Everyone, @NB
> 
> I have applied for 189 Visa (Software Engg - 261313) on May, 2020 and waiting for PR grant since then at offshore (India).
> I work for an IT firm and they are ready to initiate my Australian Work Permit. Now the question is, will it impact my PR grant in any way, if I apply Australian Work Permit?
> ...


As long as the work permit is also under 261313, it will not affect the 189
The only problem maybe if the 189 is issued first and the work permit after that in quick succession, then your 189 will stand cancelled
As long as the work permit is issued first, you are safe or you are able to withdrthe work permit application as soon as you get the 189 grant
Cheers


----------



## sumitnegi1266 (Jun 26, 2020)

NB said:


> As long as the work permit is also under 261313, it will not affect the 189
> The only problem maybe if the 189 is issued first and the work permit after that in quick succession, then your 189 will stand cancelled
> As long as the work permit is issued first, you are safe or you are able to withdrthe work permit application as soon as you get the 189 grant
> Cheers


@NB Thanks very much for your quick response!


----------



## kazi.nusrah (May 21, 2018)

What are chances of invitation for an offshore internal auditor with 80points for 491visa for any state????

Has any state opened up for offshore internal auditor???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kazi.nusrah said:


> What are chances of invitation for an offshore internal auditor with 80points for 491visa for any state????
> 
> Has any state opened up for offshore internal auditor???


Don’t waste time money and energy for the next 2 years 
Anything below 100 stands no chance 
Cheers


----------



## danu11534 (Oct 28, 2019)

@NB 
What are chances of invitation for an offshore engineering technologist with 75 points for 491 ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

danu11534 said:


> @NB
> What are chances of invitation for an offshore engineering technologist with 75 points for 491 ?


I don’t predict invites or grants 
Cheers


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

LeeLeeLee1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I finally got my NSW 190 approval today!
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Do you think NAATI helped you to get invitation?
I just found out about it and thinking if it is a worthwhile investment. 

I am at the very beginning of the process and just did my language test and experience assessment, but haven't done much general research yet.


----------



## Pmil21 (8 mo ago)

Did anybody get their decision on South Australian Roi since it is stated on the state migration website that all decisions on submitted applications will be made until 30 June? And is there any clue when Queensland Migration will publish their migration plan and quotas?


----------



## Sagittarius (9 mo ago)

Pmil21 said:


> Did anybody get their decision on South Australian Roi since it is stated on the state migration website that all decisions on submitted applications will be made until 30 June? And is there any clue when Queensland Migration will publish their migration plan and quotas?


Same situation here, No response of ROI submitted on 7 April 2022


----------



## Pmil21 (8 mo ago)

I submitted Roi on 8 May and expected sooner to get any response. As time passed on the of June I expected short negative decision for all candidates in that group having in mind their statement in the news section and probably not just mine not even pending status of the application. I hope we will get decisions soon whatever they are. Hope for the positive endings.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

@NB we are waiting for 489 visa since 2019 and as i have opted to pay Vac2 payment but i am still awaiting for co to contact me, can you please tell any process to ask them to generate invoice as the status is still received from day1


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Realy85 said:


> @NB we are waiting for 489 visa since 2019 and as i have opted to pay Vac2 payment but i am still awaiting for co to contact me, can you please tell any process to ask them to generate invoice as the status is still received from day1


All you can do is upload a word document in Immiaccount asking for vac2 invoice to avoid the delay
Other then that, there is nothing much you can do 
Cheers


----------



## Nirmala_123 (May 11, 2018)

Hi NB

Can you please help me get some understanding on my 190 visa application. I am a Business Analyst currently working in India.
I had applied for 190 Visa ion 14 June 2019.After that I received a CO contact on 14 December 2020 regarding my previous lost passport .
I had responded to CO with all the relevant facts and documents by 19th Dec 2020.
However after that its been more than 3 years and no action has been taken on my application and the status is still Further Assesment.

Whenever I try to contact Immi Department, I get a standard response without specifying any reason of delay.
What should I do in this case , should I go for ombudsum or is there any other way to know why there is so much delay , when all my documents are facts are valid and correct, medical was cleared...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nirmala_123 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Can you please help me get some understanding on my 190 visa application. I am a Business Analyst currently working in India.
> I had applied for 190 Visa ion 14 June 2019.After that I received a CO contact on 14 December 2020 regarding my previous lost passport .
> ...


You are not alone
There are hundreds and thousands of applicants in similar situation 
The lost passport only complicates the situation 
You have to wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## Nirmala_123 (May 11, 2018)

Thanks NB for your response, we have have been waiting only, just wanted to know is there any worth to file to ombudsman


----------



## sumitnegi1266 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi Everyone, @NB 

My friend has recently moved to Sydney on 482 work visa, and changed the usual country of residence as Australia, in the EOI.
Should he change the company name too? As his employer company has registered with some different name in Australia, although it is the same company (e.g. HCL India and HCL Australia). 
If Yes, does he need to complete the India work experience and add new Australia work experience details?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitnegi1266 said:


> Hi Everyone, @NB
> 
> My friend has recently moved to Sydney on 482 work visa, and changed the usual country of residence as Australia, in the EOI.
> Should he change the company name too? As his employer company has registered with some different name in Australia, although it is the same company (e.g. HCL India and HCL Australia).
> ...


1. He has to close the india entry in the eoi and start a new entry for the Australia experience 
The company name has to be what it is known in Australia 
Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Nirmala_123 said:


> Thanks NB for your response, we have have been waiting only, just wanted to know is there any worth to file to ombudsman


It is an executive decision/policy result that's why they are not giving you any kind of reason. Not a personal response from a person/group where the ombudsman could help anyway.


----------



## danu11534 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello Everyone. Any states accepting offshore 491 applications ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

danu11534 said:


> Hello Everyone. Any states accepting offshore 491 applications ?


There are not too many states
It’s better to do your own research based on your Anzsco code and Circumstances instead on relying on other members
It’s your application which is at stake and surely you can do that much
Cheers


----------



## danu11534 (Oct 28, 2019)

@NB Thanks NB. 
One more question please. I heard this time we have to select only one option which is eighter 491 or 190. Cannot select both options at the same time. Is it true ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

danu11534 said:


> @NB Thanks NB.
> One more question please. I heard this time we have to select only one option which is eighter 491 or 190. Cannot select both options at the same time. Is it true ?


Most applicants submit separate EOIs for each state and each category of visa 
So follow the same path
Cheers


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

What was the cut off for 261313 in the last round? Couldn't see them in the invitation round info. Asking for a friend.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suhas_sm said:


> What was the cut off for 261313 in the last round? Couldn't see them in the invitation round info. Asking for a friend.


Now a days cut offs have no sanctity
Under 189 also they pick and choose the applicants based on their Anzsco codes and location
Cheers


----------



## DukeofBourbon (5 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

Got my NSW 491 visa granted today. Thank you to everyone who posts on this forum, most of the information you may need about the visa process has already been posted on the forum or is available online. It is a long and expensive journey to complete everything required for a skilled visa, even then there is a good chance you would be waiting years before an invite. There is a huge amount of luck involved with the process. I do not have high points, but, somehow, I get invited and processed for this visa relatively quickly. My timeline shows over 2.5 years for things related to this visa. However, obtaining work experience and qualifications extends the process to 5+ years. Advice for others it to learn about the process, requirements, and realistic chances, yourself. Do not rely on others to know about the process. If you are genuinely serious then start the process ASAP. But, be prepared for it to not happen even after several years and thousands of dollars spent.

Offshore
Points: 80 (65 + 15)
Occupation: Environmental Research Scientist 234313
Age: 30 points
IELTS: 10 points
Education: 15 points
No Partner: 10 points
NSW State Nomination: 15 points

Timeline:
IELTS: 18/01/2020
VETASSESS skills assessment completed: 15/5/2020
EOI lodged: 03/01/2022 (EOI for this visa. I had multiple EOIs, one per state, and would make new additional EOIs every 6 months)
NSW invitation to apply: 12/05/2022
NSW nomination application: 13/05/2022
491 Visa invitation to apply: 24/05/2022
PCC: 26/05/2022
491 Visa application: 31/05/2022
Request for medical: 31/05/2022
Medical: 09/06/2022
Visa grant: 16/08/2022


----------



## Bradkina (May 12, 2019)

DukeofBourbon said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Got my NSW 491 visa granted today. Thank you to everyone who posts on this forum, most of the information you may need about the visa process has already been posted on the forum or is available online. It is a long and expensive journey to complete everything required for a skilled visa, even then there is a good chance you would be waiting years before an invite. There is a huge amount of luck involved with the process. I do not have high points, but, somehow, I get invited and processed for this visa relatively quickly. My timeline shows over 2.5 years for things related to this visa. However, obtaining work experience and qualifications extends the process to 5+ years. Advice for others it to learn about the process, requirements, and realistic chances, yourself. Do not rely on others to know about the process. If you are genuinely serious then start the process ASAP. But, be prepared for it to not happen even after several years and thousands of dollars spent.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your visa...from which rda did you receive your invitation?


----------



## DukeofBourbon (5 mo ago)

Thanks. Got the invitation from Northern Inland RDA. When I recieved the invitation to apply for nomination, I emailed each RDA to double check that they were open and that they would accept an application from me considering my occupation. Four RDAs responded saying they were open and would consider my occupation. Even though, for at least one, my occupation was not on their list.


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

For 491/190 offshore, i have seen almost all the states are open now, NSW skill list isnt there yet when i checked, 

i need to know for IT personals, 
what is work experience requirement, 


im currently working from home and i have less than 1 year experience offshore, 

onshore (aus) i have all the points, PY/english/naati expired now, and study + stay points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lks007 said:


> For 491/190 offshore, i have seen almost all the states are open now, NSW skill list isnt there yet when i checked,
> 
> i need to know for IT personals,
> what is work experience requirement,
> ...


Are you onshore or offshore?
Cheers


----------



## Asar991 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hey guys

I got co contact today for redo medicals, pcc and form 80 for both my husband and I and redo medicals for my son.

So I have already uploaded form 80 long ago when we lodged our visa application... still why r they asking... it's been 3 years and I'm worried they have not checked my file at all! Or was to just know what I'm upto in last 3 years professionally and personally.... when will our wait end.

Timeline
190 ACT
lodged jun 2019
1st Co contact dec 2019- Income tax returns docs
2nd Co contact today for form 80, pcc and redo medical...


----------



## omerabbasi78 (May 22, 2021)

NB said:


> Now a days cut offs have no sanctity
> Under 189 also they pick and choose the applicants based on their Anzsco codes and location
> Cheers



But on another thread you said that 95 points for 491(family sponsored) are not enough and I should look for plan B.
Mind boggled.


----------



## omerabbasi78 (May 22, 2021)

I've got a quick question for EOI.
Should we add the 2 years in employment while creating EOI which were deducted by ACS during assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

omerabbasi78 said:


> I've got a quick question for EOI.
> Should we add the 2 years in employment while creating EOI which were deducted by ACS during assessment?


It’s best to add it but make sure that you mark it as NOT relevant 
Cheers


----------



## Asar991 (Jan 8, 2019)

Asar991 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I got co contact today for redo medicals, pcc and form 80 for both my husband and I and redo medicals for my son.
> 
> ...


@NB your thoughts please


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Asar991 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I got co contact today for redo medicals, pcc and form 80 for both my husband and I and redo medicals for my son.
> 
> ...


You have applied to join the circus
You have no option but to jump through the hoops as the ringmaster tells you to do
Don’t think and just do it if you don’t want to get whipped 
Cheers


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

NB said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?
> Cheers


offshore for more than a year


----------



## curvysquid (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi everyone, our score is 85 under ANZSCO 639211 Retail Buyer, our agent is recommending that we apply for 190 visa for Victoria, do u think we stand a good chance or will we be paying for nothing ? Thank you.


----------



## Saakazmi (5 mo ago)

Hey All,

Need some guidance. I applied offshore for subclass 189 (ANZSCO 233914) in January 2019 and am still waiting for my grant. My family and I had our medical and PCC done in April 2019 and then received another request to have it done again in March 2022, which we have also done. But now haven't heard anything from them since. Is the grant process really this slow?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Saakazmi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Need some guidance. I applied offshore for subclass 189 (ANZSCO 233914) in January 2019 and am still waiting for my grant. My family and I had our medical and PCC done in April 2019 and then received another request to have it done again in March 2022, which we have also done. But now haven't heard anything from them since. Is the grant process really this slow?


I got request for Medicals in Janauary 2022, still waiting for my grant. i also applied in January 2019.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

curvysquid said:


> Hi everyone, our score is 85 under ANZSCO 639211 Retail Buyer, our agent is recommending that we apply for 190 visa for Victoria, do u think we stand a good chance or will we be paying for nothing ? Thank you.


If you are offshore, you are paying for nothing
Cheers


----------



## Amaira28 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi All,
on VIC immigration website, it is mentioned we can submit only ROI at a time. We cannot submit a separate ROI for each subclass. So if we want to apply for 190 and 491, do we have to mention both sub classes in EOI itself. 
Since it is advised to have separate EOI for every subclass, should we choose to apply only for one subclass?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Good to see the thread still alive. 

FYI for all - same situation, I am still waiting for grant and determined not to apply for visitor visa  Will explore other countries till then


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

bahlv said:


> Good to see the thread still alive.
> 
> FYI for all - same situation, I am still waiting for grant and determined not to apply for visitor visa  Will explore other countries till then


I feel the same. It just doesn't sit right going after a visitor visa to drain my savings there, as much I as desperately want to set foot on Australian soil. I could go, but something inside me says no. Now they're prioritising offshore so I think we made the right move in being patient. I'm moving out of my home country next week to study at a low cost of living/tuition uni in Europe. When you think about how large the backlog is, all the expenditures that each migrant would be spending in Australia right now is quite a lot, especially over a lifetime. They need us to grow the economy and it will work out for us all in the end.


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

does VIC require 3 year work experience? for IT personals

in my case i studied in aus, but currently resided offshore


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi @NB,

I have a question for 190 EOI. Can you please answer it?

I have 10yrs of experience which was assessed by ACS (for Analyst programmer), since it is expiring in Oct 2022, I will be applying for new ACS assessment this month. I am offshore.
I worked from 2009-2019 and then had career break. I started internship with a company(as Project Manager) from Jun 2022 which is till Sep 2022, I will get no salary slips or Form 16 since it is internship, so I will not mention it in ACS assessment. Also it is not same as nominated occupation.

Can I mention this internship in 190 EOI to show that I have started working and I am not on career break. If I get invite, what documents do I need to submit to prove internship since it is not in ACS skill letter?
Do I have to show Form 16, Salary slips for this internship ? I only have internship letter and bank statement to prove the stipend they are giving.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> I have a question for 190 EOI. Can you please answer it?
> 
> ...


Any declaration you give in the eoi which you show as relevant, you will need to prove it to DHA if you get the invite
So anything not assessed should not be marked as relevant in the eoi
You can add it as non relevant if you wish
Cheers


----------



## hashtagbrisbane (Aug 19, 2021)

Any Statistician (224113) who got an invitation, either 189 or 190 VIC?


----------



## Artem S. (5 mo ago)

Hi! My wife received an invitation to apply for 491 visa and applied for it, including the whole family (kids, herself, and myself). She uploaded all the necessary documents and paid the visa fee for the whole family. After that, I received an invitation to apply for 189 visa. I assume I can apply for it, but what is the process of making a decision on which of the 2 visas shall be granted? Can they see in their system that I'm already waiting for a decision on another visa as a family member? If our first application (for 491) is successful and we're granted visa, what will happen when they get to our second application? I assume they'll see in the system that we've already been granted another visa. So, will they refuse to grant me a 189 visa? Or will they grant it and cancel our 491 visa?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Artem S. said:


> Hi! My wife received an invitation to apply for 491 visa and applied for it, including the whole family (kids, herself, and myself). She uploaded all the necessary documents and paid the visa fee for the whole family. After that, I received an invitation to apply for 189 visa. I assume I can apply for it, but what is the process of making a decision on which of the 2 visas shall be granted? Can they see in their system that I'm already waiting for a decision on another visa as a family member? If our first application (for 491) is successful and we're granted visa, what will happen when they get to our second application? I assume they'll see in the system that we've already been granted another visa. So, will they refuse to grant me a 189 visa? Or will they grant it and cancel our 491 visa?


Yes they can see in system about your current and past visa applications. 
They will process your visa application on merit, will not refuse if you got 491 visa first. 
Only most recent visa will be valid, cancelling all previous visas.


----------



## Sagittarius (9 mo ago)

Anyone knows when the next round of invitations ( 2022-23) for VIC 190 or 491?


----------



## Artem S. (5 mo ago)

Agronomist said:


> Yes they can see in system about your current and past visa applications.
> They will process your visa application on merit, will not refuse if you got 491 visa first.
> Only most recent visa will be valid, cancelling all previous visas.


I found the following information on immi.homeaffairs.gov.au about 491 visa:
*Pathways to Permanent Residence* 

If eligible, you will be able to apply for permanent residence through the Permanent Residence (Skilled Regional) visa (subclass 191) – which starts on 16 November 2022. 
Unless you have held your subclass 491 visa for 3 years, holders of the subclass 491 visa can’t: 
Make a valid application for a subclass 820 (Partner) visa
Be granted any of the following visas: 
Subclass 132 (Business Talent) 
Subclass 186 (Employer Nomination Scheme) 
Subclass 188 (Business Innovation and Investment (Provisional)) 
Subclass 189 (Skilled (Independent)) 
Subclass 190 (Skilled (Nominated)) 
Subclass 858 (Distinguished talent) 


As far as I understand the statement, we can't be granted 189 visa after 491. At least not within 3 years after 491 is granted.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi @NB ,

Thanks for the reply! 
1. So if I make an entry of non-relevant employment, I don't have to submit any documents at time of visa application?
2. My purpose of making an entry is to show them that I am currently working, since I was on break and last worked was Oct 2019.
So making this non relevant employment entry give me more chances to get invited than if I don't make an entry of non relevant EOI?



NB said:


> Any declaration you give in the eoi which you show as relevant, you will need to prove it to DHA if you get the invite
> So anything not assessed should not be marked as relevant in the eoi
> You can add it as non relevant if you wish
> Cheers


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi, I have an EOI created in November 2020. But I have been very up to date thus constantly updates it

Will it expire by October 2022?

If I were to create a new EOI, will I be known as fresh application thus be park way back (last in line)?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ana_journey said:


> Hi, I have an EOI created in November 2020. But I have been very up to date thus constantly updates it
> 
> Will it expire by October 2022?
> 
> ...


No matter what changes you have done in the eoi, it will expire after 2 years
Your new EOI will go the back of the queue
That’s why it’s recommended that every time your points change, submit a new EOI 
Cheers


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello Everyone, I have lodged my 489 Visa in November 2019 and its been past the standard processing time and my status still shows as received since I did my medicals back in March 2020. I would like to contact the visa office through email to know the current status of my application. Can someone please share the email id?
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> Hello Everyone, I have lodged my 489 Visa in November 2019 and its been past the standard processing time and my status still shows as received since I did my medicals back in March 2020. I would like to contact the visa office through email to know the current status of my application. Can someone please share the email id?
> Thanks.


There is no email facility 
You can use the feedback form on DHA website or social media like Facebook and Twitter to bring your case to the attention of DHA 
Cheers


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi everyone, I have a question. My sister got 189 invitation recently and we are in the process of lodging her file. While applying visa, we noticed that we forgot to mention all her employment details in EOI. We added the recent employment where she has been working but we have not added the employment of past. She did worked with an agency for short time in Australia but we have not mentioned in the EOI. She did work as a teacher in India for some time and we didn’t mentioned that employment too. What should we do?
We have not claimed any points for the occupation.
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lovegill said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question. My sister got 189 invitation recently and we are in the process of lodging her file. While applying visa, we noticed that we forgot to mention all her employment details in EOI. We added the recent employment where she has been working but we have not added the employment of past. She did worked with an agency for short time in Australia but we have not mentioned in the EOI. She did work as a teacher in India for some time and we didn’t mentioned that employment too. What should we do?
> We have not claimed any points for the occupation.
> Thanks in advance


As long as they are short periods, it doesn’t really matter
Just make sure that you mention them in the Form 80
Cheers


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi @NB , request you to share your knowledge on this.



Ruth_G said:


> Hi @NB ,
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 1. So if I make an entry of non-relevant employment, I don't have to submit any documents at time of visa application?
> ...


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

I have noticed that South Australia has started to accept applications for this program year. However, for Offshore candidates, I am confused about whether it is open to submitting ROI or not. Can anybody confirm the same?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

189expat said:


> I have noticed that South Australia has started to accept applications for this program year. However, for Offshore candidates, I am confused about whether it is open to submitting ROI or not. Can anybody confirm the same?


If you are applying through highly talated stream submit ROI if you are applying as offshore stream submit EOI in skillselect and wait.


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi,

which IELTS module do you need for migration purposes?


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

I have found that my PTE score (English exam) validity has just expired. Is there any grace period for the same in EOI like upto 1 month after expiry it would be allowed? Or do I need to reappear for the exam?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

189expat said:


> I have found that my PTE score (English exam) validity has just expired. Is there any grace period for the same in EOI like upto 1 month after expiry it would be allowed? Or do I need to reappear for the exam?


You have to reappear.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

lks007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> which IELTS module do you need for migration purposes?


IELTS General


----------



## Amaira28 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi All,

I have a question. I have seen that in visa application, we need to submit birth certificate. I do not have any document as a birth certificate. What other documents are acceptable in place of birth certificate? Like passport or Aadhar card would do?


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Friends,
How long it may take to get Visa grant after medicals?,
190 -June 2019


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Friends,
> How long it may take to get Visa grant after medicals?,
> 190 -June 2019


When you had submitted your medicals ? 

Nobody knows when you will be granted visa.


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

Amaira28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question. I have seen that in visa application, we need to submit birth certificate. I do not have any document as a birth certificate. What other documents are acceptable in place of birth certificate? Like passport or Aadhar card would do?


*Birth or Age, Evidence of*

Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

ratheeshpd said:


> *Birth or Age, Evidence of*
> 
> Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
> If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.


also you have these many options under Drop down to select for Birth proof


----------



## anitabhaveshpatel99 (5 mo ago)

Agronomist said:


> I got request for Medicals in Janauary 2022, still waiting for my grant. i also applied in January 2019.


Status?


----------



## Amaira28 (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks a lot @ratheeshpd for sharing these details. It means Aadhar card or driving license will also work as Birth date proof.



ratheeshpd said:


> also you have these many options under Drop down to select for Birth proof
> 
> View attachment 102137


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

anitabhaveshpatel99 said:


> Status?


Further Assessment


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

lks007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> which IELTS module do you need for migration purposes?


Both General and Academic accepted


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

There seems to be a slow down in 491 Visa grants in the last 3 weeks. What could be the challenge?


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

For IT people, which occupation has more chances of receiving an invitation? (190/491) regional.

IT security specialist?
Network engineer?


----------



## TheDee (4 mo ago)

Kennedy098 said:


> There seems to be a slow down in 491 Visa grants in the last 3 weeks. What could be the challenge?


Yes Noticed same. Hopefully it picks up soon


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hello, I have been invited from NSW-190 but my assessment is expired in August and in a renewal since July so what are my chances since link is valid for only 14 days


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

You can still submit your documents. When you click on the link and while uploading documents, there is a section about expired documents. You can mentioned there and provide them once you have the doc ready with you.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Gunnidhi said:


> You can still submit your documents. When you click on the link and while uploading documents, there is a section about expired documents. You can mentioned there and provide them once you have the doc ready with you.


Hie.. thank you so much saw this on their website after you told me.. thank you so much for your reply 
A sign of relif for me... thank you very much.


----------



## Sagittarius (9 mo ago)

Arjun_123 said:


> Hello, I have been invited from NSW-190 but my assessment is expired in August and in a renewal since July so what are my chances since link is valid for only 14 days


Hi, What is your timeline ?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Bumper season for offshore invitations. It rained in Aug!! 12k plus EOIs were sent invites






Invitation rounds


Find information on invitation rounds for the Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489).




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi @NB, 


I need your suggestions here; I got CO contact on 11th Aug to submit PCC and Medicals within 28 days. Medicals were done on time however I got the PCC appointment date of 30th August in RPO and submitted the evidence and acknowledgement receipts in Immi Account that I could not submit the final PCC within 28 days due to the delay at RPO.

Furthermore, my PCC got rejected by police due to the lack of govt. address proof of current address. Now I do have a valid address proof of current address and I have already applied for a fresh PCC, Do I need to update anything in my Immi Account about my past and current PCC, or Should I upload the PCC once I get it in next week.

Thanks in Advance,
KK


----------



## ragaram2008 (9 mo ago)

Hi All

I need some clarification.On 26th September, I got an email (preinvite) with subject, " An Invitation to Apply for State Nomination in South Australia " . Content is "Skilled & Business Migration have reviewed your EOI and would like to invite you to apply for State Nomination in South Australia through the Offshore stream". Can i apply

- For 190 only?


My details:Offshore, Developer Programmer, 85 Points (including state nomination of 5 points).


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

ragaram2008 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need some clarification.On 26th September, I got an email (preinvite) with subject, " An Invitation to Apply for State Nomination in South Australia " . Content is "Skilled & Business Migration have reviewed your EOI and would like to invite you to apply for State Nomination in South Australia through the Offshore stream". Can i apply
> 
> ...


Hey mate, is there no mention of 190 or 491 in the invitation email? Could you paste the body of the email (hide the personal info).

As an example - below is how NSW send invites -


*Invitation to apply for NSW nomination*​*Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)*​


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

ragaram2008 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need some clarification.On 26th September, I got an email (preinvite) with subject, " An Invitation to Apply for State Nomination in South Australia " . Content is "Skilled & Business Migration have reviewed your EOI and would like to invite you to apply for State Nomination in South Australia through the Offshore stream". Can i apply
> 
> ...


Got the same invite too and it wasn't specified if it's for 190 or 491. I guess they will use their discretion to offer nomination if they don't want to offer 190 to that occupation then they will instead offer 491 even if you apply for 190


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

ragaram2008 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need some clarification.On 26th September, I got an email (preinvite) with subject, " An Invitation to Apply for State Nomination in South Australia " . Content is "Skilled & Business Migration have reviewed your EOI and would like to invite you to apply for State Nomination in South Australia through the Offshore stream". Can i apply
> 
> ...


@ragaram2008 you have already confirmed this yourself in a different thread that your occupation is only eligible for Subclass 491 so what's the confusion here??



https://migration.sa.gov.au/occupation-lists/south-australia-skilled-occupation-list


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> Got the same invite too and it wasn't specified if it's for 190 or 491. I guess they will use their discretion to offer nomination if they don't want to offer 190 to that occupation then they will instead offer 491 even if you apply for 190


Incorrect.

Check your occupation in the list first and understand this first -



https://migration.sa.gov.au/occupation-lists/south-australia-skilled-occupation-list


----------



## EKAVYAD (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi all, 
I'm applying for VIC 190 visa and it is regarding the question(in application form) asking whether "any applicant ever overstayed a visa in any country (including Australia)?" 
I stayed 1 extra day in a country during an official trip and it was a mistake from my company's travel desk who miscalculated the end date of my visa expiry and booked my return flight 1 day later to the visa expiry date. While returing i was stopped at the immigration and asked to pay the penalty. So i just paid the penalty and i was allowed at the immigration after that. No comments or mark added on my passport. My question is what can DHA Australia ask me or enquire me regarding this. I don't have that penalty fee slip which i paid there. I submitted that penalty slip to my company and claimed that fee as it was a mistake by the company's travel desk. I would really appreciate any guidance around the same. 
Thanks!


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Check your occupation in the list first and understand this first -
> 
> ...


My occupation is eligible for both 190 and 491 offshore


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> My occupation is eligible for both 190 and 491 offshore


So you will apply for 190 and will get granted 190 (ofcourse only after everything checks out). This is not how the system works that you apply for 190 and the SA govt then deliberate further on whether to give you acceptance for 491 or 190. All the best


----------



## ragaram2008 (9 mo ago)

ragaram2008 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need some clarification.On 26th September, I got an email (preinvite) with subject, " An Invitation to Apply for State Nomination in South Australia " . Content is "Skilled & Business Migration have reviewed your EOI and would like to invite you to apply for State Nomination in South Australia through the Offshore stream". Can i apply
> 
> ...



Update to my post. I did a bit of investigation yesterday. The email for the offshore stream is generic as offshore can opt for either 491 or 190 BASED ON THE SA's SKILLED OCCUPATION LIST. You need to take a look at the https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/occupation-lists/south-australia-skilled-occupation-list for your respective occupation and scroll down to offshore section to see what is indicated. 
An example if you are Registered nurse aged care- 254412 then you can apply for 190/491 from offshore
On the other hand if you are a developer programmer, you can apply only 491 from offshore

Hope this clarifies

Below is the email that you will receive:

We are contacting you because you nominated South Australia as a preferred destination when registering an Expression of Interest (EOI) on SkillSelect with the Department of Home Affairs.

Skilled & Business Migration have reviewed your EOI and would like to invite you to apply for State Nomination in South Australia through the Offshore stream.

To submit your application;
Visit the Skilled & Business Migration State Nomination Requirements to ensure you meet the state nomination requirements and confirm the visa subclass you are eligible to apply for in South Australia's State Occupation List.
Collect all the relevant documentation to support your application. Your supporting documentation must be valid at the time of application.
Go to the Skilled & Business Migration Apply Portal (you may need to create an account).
From the 'My Applications' tab apply for GSM 190 or GSM 491 (Please only select the subclass you are eligible for). 
Use the Expression of Interest (EOI) number you provided on SkillSelect in your state nomination application.
You have 14 days to complete your State Nomination. No extension is available however you might be selected to apply for State Nomination in the future.
If you receive this email but are not planning to apply for South Australian State Nomination, please remove "SA" from the "State of Interest" in your SkillSelect EOI.

It is vital that you submit using the Expression of Interest (EOI) number provided to the Department of Home Affairs SkillSelect to be eligible for State Nomination. Using a different EOI number will result in a refusal outcome.

Please note, submission of an application is not a guarantee of a successful outcome. Nominations are granted at the discretion of the Government of South Australia.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

In the visa application, in work experience, there are 2 Questions asked
1. Is this employment closely related to the nominated occupation?
2. Are you claiming points for this work experience?
Some context, All my work experience are related to the nominated occupation. However, for some work experience, acs deducted as to be not counted, and for some, acs did not consider due to insufficient documentation.
I did not claim points for work experience that acs did not consider.
So should i mark the first question as yes
And the second question as no? Specific to work experience that acs did not consider


----------



## WanttogotoMelbourne (4 mo ago)

Hello,

I am currently working in the same company since Day 1 (22/02/2016) to present. First job first company ever since graduation.
22/02/2016 to 31/07/2019 - Designation 1
1/08/2019 to 31/05/2022 - Designation 2
1/06/2022 to Present - Designation 3

Job Description the same through the years never changed.

My EOI Stage filled as:
Employment History
22/02/2016 to Present - Designation 3

[Currently at this stage]
Visa Application on Immi Online:
Employment History
*Question 1: *How do I fill this & Form 80?


*Question 2: * What other forms required for Applicant and Co Applicant to upload?


Applied my Skills Assessment from EA for Relevant Overseas Skilled Employment
MSA Result came back positive stated Feb 2016 to Oct 2021 (because I applied for the skills assessment in Oct 2021)

Appreciate the guidance on this to proceed further in my application


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Sagittarius said:


> Hi, What is your timeline ?


EOI submitted in 01-01-2022 selecting NSW
Invited on-27-09-2022
Vetassess expired on 12-08-2022
Applied for renewal on 04-08-2022


----------



## Shana118 (4 mo ago)

ragaram2008 said:


> Update to my post. I did a bit of investigation yesterday. The email for the offshore stream is generic as offshore can opt for either 491 or 190 BASED ON THE SA's SKILLED OCCUPATION LIST. You need to take a look at the https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/occupation-lists/south-australia-skilled-occupation-list for your respective occupation and scroll down to offshore section to see what is indicated.
> An example if you are Registered nurse aged care- 254412 then you can apply for 190/491 from offshore
> On the other hand if you are a developer programmer, you can apply only 491 from offshore
> 
> ...


Hi, Can you help clear my question regarding the scanning of documents for uploading for SA application. The SA website says, "colour depth of the scan should be 8 bit grayscale *not colour". *How did you go about this ( I scanned all as color,,,,did not notice the requirement). Thank you


----------



## ragaram2008 (9 mo ago)

Shana118 said:


> Hi, Can you help clear my question regarding the scanning of documents for uploading for SA application. The SA website says, "colour depth of the scan should be 8 bit grayscale *not colour". *How did you go about this ( I scanned all as color,,,,did not notice the requirement). Thank you


Hi 

I am sorry.. I have decided not to take 491 pre-invite. So, haven't experienced your situation and am unable to comment. Apologies


----------



## Shana118 (4 mo ago)

ragaram2008 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am sorry.. I have decided not to take 491 pre-invite. So, haven't experienced your situation and am unable to comment. Apologies


Thank you.


----------



## Feroz Qureshi (7 mo ago)

Hi all,
New to this group need an advice, my brother got invited for family sponsor visa. 
1. I am citizen living in regional area since two years but unfortunately my lease is finishing in next week.
2. I went to real estate agents to extend my lease but didn't happening now.
3. What will be best documents can I submit in immigration.


----------



## abe171 (Jan 14, 2018)

Finally after a 3 year wait, 189 Visa grant on September 2022, visa lodged on August 2019. Don't give up guys 

ANZSCO- 263111 
Points:80 
Offshore India


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

abe171 said:


> Finally after a 3 year wait, 189 Visa grant on September 2022, visa lodged on August 2019. Don't give up guys
> 
> ANZSCO- 263111
> Points:80
> Offshore India


Congratulations. 3 year wait!! That's such a huge wait


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi @bahlv,
Any update with your application? Seems that DHA is touching Dec 2019 Files!


----------



## Kowshik (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi All,

I received my Visa Grant last week. 491 Family Sponsored. So the dream has come alive again. Do not give up. Wherever you are keep doing your thing but be preparing for the day you are going to receive that Grant letter. All the best. 
Thank a lot for everyone who answered to my questions here in the forum. Cheers !!


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Finally ,got our 189 visa after 3 year wait ! I had totally forgotten about the visa lodge post 2019 ,there was no request for any additional information from the department all this while . I stopped visiting this forum as well  Then in August ,got a request to redo PCC /health checks . 3 years is a long time ! In the meanwhile had a new addition to the family last year, I realized the new born was not part of the application , added the baby to the application last month via form 1022( btw there is a no need to pay $$ to add the new born post the visa lodge ). The newborn addition and health checks all happened in a breeze. Looks like the DHA has finally woken up after a long slumber  

Thanks to @NB and the all the folks in the forum who helped !


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

OP2 said:


> Finally ,got our 189 visa after 3 year wait ! I had totally forgotten about the visa lodge post 2019 ,there was no request for any additional information from the department all this while . I stopped visiting this forum as well  Then in August ,got a request to redo PCC /health checks . 3 years is a long time ! In the meanwhile had a new addition to the family last year, I realized the new born was not part of the application , added the baby to the application last month via form 1022( btw there is a no need to pay $$ to add the new born post the visa lodge ). The newborn addition and health checks all happened in a breeze. Looks like the DHA has finally woken up after a long slumber
> 
> Thanks to @NB and the all the folks in the forum who helped !


Does the medicals of your newborn baby include chest xray?


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

nikag said:


> Does the medicals of your newborn baby include chest xray?


Nope , for the newborn ( kids < 2 years ) there is no chest X-ray in the health check


----------



## arunjunaisathis (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi everyone,

I have applied EOI's for 190 and 491 VISA.

Points breakup below: Offshore applicant.










Will there be chances to get an invite with the above points ? Please provide your suggestions.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

arunjunaisathis said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have applied EOI's for 190 and 491 VISA.
> 
> ...


No can predict this. You need to look at recent data points for 190 and 491 invites across all the states and you can answer this question yourself.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Specifically requesting NB to give his views - thanks in advance.


Finally got the CO contact before the 3rd anniversary date of Visa Filing. The asks:

PCC
Medical
Employment check till the date of filing visa

Input: I ha got 7.6 years awarded by Vetassess and the points ticked up after 6 months once I completed 8 years in the immi system. Will this be the key reason for employment check as they want to ensure those points were valid?
My filing date was Dec 2019 and I continued in the same firm and profile till 2021, so no issues per se.

Important question:
They have asked for the entire 8 years of employment and given examples as reference letters on letterhead, payslips, bank statements and superannuation etc. That is a LOT of documentation which I mostly have as it was given to Vet assess too. Should I put everything in a structured manner in a single pdf (starting latest role to the earliest) and upload? I have the reference letters for all but one (where I had given affidavit to Vet assess as company had shut shop) and joining + relieving letters, few payslips for all and Form 26AS for all years that mentions the tax paid in India with company name.

Would this be good enough? Was also planning to make vet assess outcome letter as the starting page of the document, followed by summary table of company wise documents and then the real deal starts for over 100+ pages.

I don't want to overkill too.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Specifically requesting NB to give his views - thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Finally got the CO contact before the 3rd anniversary date of Visa Filing. The asks:
> ...


Pf statements , pay slips if available (one per year ), Form26AS from the IT department . Bank Statements indicating the salary credits .offer promotion /letter .
In my case I did not have payslips ( lost record of it ) for one employment episode which was close 4 years /8 years for which points were claimed. I shared the offer /promotion letters . Relieving letter . Form26 As, form16 and bank statements to show the salary being credited.
You could follow the same procedure across different employment episodes.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

OP2 said:


> Pf statements , pay slips if available (one per year ), Form26AS from the IT department . Bank Statements indicating the salary credits .offer promotion /letter .
> In my case I did not have payslips ( lost record of it ) for one employment episode which was close 4 years /8 years for which points were claimed. I shared the offer /promotion letters . Relieving letter . Form26 As, form16 and bank statements to show the salary being credited.
> You could follow the same procedure across different employment episodes.


Thanks. So you successfully got the PR after that submission  ?


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Thanks. So you successfully got the PR after that submission  ?


Nope, I was not asked to submit additional evidence related to the points claimed for employment, I had done this when the visa was lodged . I got contacted in Aug2022 ( exactly 3 years after lodging the visa ) to redo health and PCC.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

OP2 said:


> Nope, I was not asked to submit additional evidence related to the points claimed for employment, I had done this when the visa was lodged . I got contacted in Aug2022 ( exactly 3 years after lodging the visa ) to redo health and PCC.


My 2 cents if you are from India then adding Form26AS, PF statements , bank statement ( these are govt/3rd party evidences) , Form16 from employer, will make the case /evidence stronger than just adding payslips .


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

OP2 said:


> Nope, I was not asked to submit additional evidence related to the points claimed for employment, I had done this when the visa was lodged . I got contacted in Aug2022 ( exactly 3 years after lodging the visa ) to redo health and PCC.


When is your CO? Mine was August 22


----------



## jeffreyyip (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi, 

I have a question regarding submitting documents after receiving pre-invite email. In my skill assessment outcome letter (TRA) , I just noticed that there is a typo error in the residential address. I reckon that I may have made a typo mistake when applying for skill assessment. On the other hand, I obtained a point advice letter also from TRA but this time with the correct address.

My question is, Do I have to rectify the residential address in the outcome letter and wait for a response from TRA before submitting for state nomination? Would the state refuse my application since the residential address in the outcome letter do not match other documents?

Appreciate your advice. Thank you very much.
@NB


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

jeffreyyip said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question regarding submitting documents after receiving pre-invite email. In my skill assessment outcome letter (TRA) , I just noticed that there is a typo error in the residential address. I reckon that I may have made a typo mistake when applying for skill assessment. On the other hand, I obtained a point advice letter also from TRA but this time with the correct address.
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter one bit


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

ga2au said:


> When is your CO? Mine was August 22


The first and only contact was made in August 22 to redo health check and submit PCC again


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

Is it just me but i notice there is a slow-down in Visa grants lately. Too many invitations and too few visa grants. Does anyone know what is happening in the DHA?


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

Any tips on how to extend PR application process? In process of applying for 189, but just got granted canadian pr and would like live and explore there for a while first. And it seems like processing times acellerated a lot recently.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moonshapedcake said:


> Any tips on how to extend PR application process? In process of applying for 189, but just got granted canadian pr and would like live and explore there for a while first. And it seems like processing times acellerated a lot recently.


The only option to delay is if you are asked for a document 
Moreover, how does it affect you if you are granted a PR?
Cheers


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Moonshapedcake said:


> Any tips on how to extend PR application process? In process of applying for 189, but just got granted canadian pr and would like live and explore there for a while first. And it seems like processing times acellerated a lot recently.


Yes you can. You can delay the medicals, Police check etc, being sick, some other emergency etc. Can definitely buy you some extra months. By the way when 189 is granted the travel facility is valid for 5 years so plenty of time to try out Canada - you might get your Canadian passport by then maybe


----------



## Bezdu (11 mo ago)

Kennedy098 said:


> Is it just me but i notice there is a slow-down in Visa grants lately. Too many invitations and too few visa grants. Does anyone know what is happening in the DHA?


they're just giving out grants at random...so annoying. regardless of when you lodged or if your profession is critical or not. The priority processing list seems to be completely ignored.


----------



## anwar100 (Apr 26, 2017)

Bezdu said:


> they're just giving out grants at random...so annoying. regardless of when you lodged or if your profession is critical or not. The priority processing list seems to be completely ignored.


The priority list is only applicable to Employer Sponsored, not 189 and 190.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

anwar100 said:


> The priority list is only applicable to Employer Sponsored, not 189 and 190.


Incorrect. As an example Nurses 189 visa grants are coming within 6-8 weeks average over last few months.






Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List


This list identifies occupations which fill critical skills needs that support Australia’s economic recovery from COVID-19 based on expert advice from the National Skills Commission and consultation with Commonwealth departments




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## anwar100 (Apr 26, 2017)

RDStranger said:


> Incorrect. As an example Nurses 189 visa grants are coming within 6-8 weeks average over last few months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but I've also seen some cases of nurses waiting for 190 from the first quarter. The recent 189 quick grants have also been for chefs (part of pmsol), teachers, machinists, and other occupations that are not in PMSOL. I'm actually quoting the very page you shared. It clearly says:

"Employer sponsored nomination and visa applications with an occupation on the PMSOL will be given priority processing."

I have no justifiable theory for the recent quick grants except the possibility of people having uploaded 100% complete applications.


----------



## Bezdu (11 mo ago)

Well I have uploaded all the possible documents as a nurse too and have been waiting since July. Yet random nurses with a lot less points, even without jobs get their grants in a span of a month. Literally monkeys in immigration.


----------



## Kevintan (3 mo ago)

Will this trend continue for sometime ? I mean giving PRs


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

OP2 said:


> The first and only contact was made in August 22 to redo health check and submit PCC again


 Hi, Did u resubmit your medicals and PCC? 
An update after submission?


----------



## jeffreyyip (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi,

I have a question about providing employment evidence for state nomination (NSW). One of the required documents for employment evidence is bank statements to show monthly salary. However, my bank only keeps 8 years of record and I do not have the bank statements for the first year of employment.

My question is:
1. Can I provide Tax return record in combination with the rest of the bank statements instead? I also have employment contracts.
2. From the document guidelines, it mentions that if the employment is included in the skill assessment, no further evidence is needed. If I am not mistaken, does that mean the documents mentioned above are not needed and we only need to submit skill assessment?
3. Do we need to print out the electronic version of some documents (such as online bank statements) and scan the documents? Is it ok to simply just submit the electronic version of some documents?

Appreciate your advice. Thank you so much 

@NB


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

Bezdu said:


> Well I have uploaded all the possible documents as a nurse too and have been waiting since July. Yet random nurses with a lot less points, even without jobs get their grants in a span of a month. Literally monkeys in immigration.


I am not so sure what is happening in the DHA. Currently they have no regards for PMSOL or anything. I have seen grants of one day after submission of medicals. At the same time I have also seen grants of people who submitted their application in 2019. There is a youtube from AMEC where they say that a lot of grants are waiting for the budget tomorrow. The budget will fix the threshold salary from 53900 to something else. This wil become a condition of many visas esp the 491. The budget will also provide for the 36,1 million announced for visa processing. 
Dont know how true this is though.


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

I have found that my PTE has just expired. I am not the primary applicant though, however, 5 points are claimed in EOI. What do you all advise, should I renew by giving the exam or after my spouse receive the invitation? EOI submitted 2 years ago, but still no luck. Your response will be appreciated.

ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer), 80, 85, 95 (189, 190, 491) respectively.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

anwar100 said:


> I know, but I've also seen some cases of nurses waiting for 190 from the first quarter. The recent 189 quick grants have also been for chefs (part of pmsol), teachers, machinists, and other occupations that are not in PMSOL. I'm actually quoting the very page you shared. It clearly says:
> 
> "Employer sponsored nomination and visa applications with an occupation on the PMSOL will be given priority processing."
> 
> I have no justifiable theory for the recent quick grants except the possibility of people having uploaded 100% complete applications.





Bezdu said:


> Well I have uploaded all the possible documents as a nurse too and have been waiting since July. Yet random nurses with a lot less points, even without jobs get their grants in a span of a month. Literally monkeys in immigration.





Kennedy098 said:


> I am not so sure what is happening in the DHA. Currently they have no regards for PMSOL or anything. I have seen grants of one day after submission of medicals. At the same time I have also seen grants of people who submitted their application in 2019. There is a youtube from AMEC where they say that a lot of grants are waiting for the budget tomorrow. The budget will fix the threshold salary from 53900 to something else. This wil become a condition of many visas esp the 491. The budget will also provide for the 36,1 million announced for visa processing.
> Dont know how true this is though.


PMSOL is only priority *processing *applicants belonging to certain occupation list and does not mean priority* grants. *
You need to understand that the Case Officer cares two hoots about what is your occupation as he is only validating how well the application ticks all the boxes related to the Visa type. If you can see some of the Visa rejection letters, the clauses listed should give you a clue as to how comprehensive visa processing is.

Having said that, two nurse applications, applied together may have grants so far apart, purely due to individual circumstances, which could be but not limited to conciseness of the documents, ease of background verification, including character, financial etc.....

Sometime back, someone had shared a pdf containing the checklist of items that a CO looks / ticks before granting a PR visa and it sure would turn your head into a tizzy. Now couple that with family application and it will complicate it more.

Either ways, the message I wanted to share was that CO cares nothing about your occupation apart from validating employment / points. CO will be assigned cases based on PMSOL, but need not be influenced to make a quick decision. Also, PR is one such visa where your entry is based on your occupation / skill, but you may end up doing whatever you wish like once you are in.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

189expat said:


> I have found that my PTE has just expired. I am not the primary applicant though, however, 5 points are claimed in EOI. What do you all advise, should I renew by giving the exam or after my spouse receive the invitation? EOI submitted 2 years ago, but still no luck. Your response will be appreciated.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer), 80, 85, 95 (189, 190, 491) respectively.


Yes, I would recommend you update your English score to match the points you are claiming. You wouldn't want to run helter-skelter when you are invited and don't have enough points to back your application.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

raja1028 said:


> Hi, Did u resubmit your medicals and PCC?
> An update after submission?


Yes,the medicals /PCC were resubmitted and I got my PR 2 weeks back .


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> PMSOL is only priority *processing *applicants belonging to certain occupation list and does not mean priority* grants. *
> You need to understand that the Case Officer cares two hoots about what is your occupation as he is only validating how well the application ticks all the boxes related to the Visa type. If you can see some of the Visa rejection letters, the clauses listed should give you a clue as to how comprehensive visa processing is.
> 
> Having said that, two nurse applications, applied together may have grants so far apart, purely due to individual circumstances, which could be but not limited to conciseness of the documents, ease of background verification, including character, financial etc.....
> ...


Thank you for your response. If i may ask, firstly, do you mind sharing the check list that a CO looks/ticks before granting a 491 or PR. 
Secondly, you mentioned that the CO needs to be influenced to make a quick grant. Do you mean the check list you mentioned or something else?
Thirdly, Would you know what it means when the 'last update' date keeps on changing in the immi-account when no new evidence is being uploaded? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, I would recommend you update your English score to match the points you are claiming. You wouldn't want to run helter-skelter when you are invited and don't have enough points to back your application.


@fugitive_4u as @NB suggested that PTEA validity for DHA is 3 years even if it is mentioned 2 years in the document. So I think I do not need to do anything.


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

NB said:


> The winter is going
> After a thousand years of winter it will be spring again for applicants
> Cheers


Seems spring has started showing up slowly for me (and perhaps others too). After 2 years and 7 months of lodging the visa, CO contacted me for re-doing PCC and medicals (as expected) along with re-filling Form-80. I have only 28 days to respond. I have started all processes immediately. However, I have some questions if anyone could be of help:

1) The *secondary* applicant (spouse) switched job (offshore only) in the same ANZSCO that she is in. Should I update in IMMI about this ? If yes, what is the right process and the documents required? The visa subclass is 190 State Nominated. Also worth to mention that in the Form-80 of the secondary applicant, I have already mentioned the job change in the specific section for it but need clarity on the correct process.

2) If for some reason in case am not able to respond to CO in 28days (for instance due to PCC delay), what is the right way to let the CO know about the delay and therefore request extension to respond?

Thanks in advance guys!
=======================================
ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
ACS Applied: 15-August-2019
ACS Positive Result : 17-September-2019 (AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing)
PTE (1st attempt): PTE Superior 90-85-90-90
Spouse ACS Positive for 261212 Web Developer(STSOL) and PTE Competitive
EOI 190 NSW SkillSelect submitted: 90 Points on 17- November-2019
Pre-Invite: 04-March-2020.
Application/Nomination Submitted: 06-March-2020
Final Invite: 12-March-2020
PCC Submitted/Received: 16-March-2020/20-March-2020
Medicals Completed: 20-March-2020
190 Lodged (NSW) : 23-March-2020
First CO Contact: 24-Oct-2022 Requested to re-do PCC, Medicals and Form-80
=======================================


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ace911turbo said:


> Seems spring has started showing up slowly for me (and perhaps others too). After 2 years and 7 months of lodging the visa, CO contacted me for re-doing PCC and medicals (as expected) along with re-filling Form-80. I have only 28 days to respond. I have started all processes immediately. However, I have some questions if anyone could be of help:
> 
> 1) The *secondary* applicant (spouse) switched job (offshore only) in the same ANZSCO that she is in. Should I update in IMMI about this ? If yes, what is the right process and the documents required? The visa subclass is 190 State Nominated. Also worth to mention that in the Form-80 of the secondary applicant, I have already mentioned the job change in the specific section for it but need clarity on the correct process.
> 
> ...


Under the spouse section, upload the new appointment letter, pay slips etc 
If you cannot complete the required tasks, upload a letter explaining the steps you have taken to fulfill them and the likely timeline for completion. Attach evidence to substantiate the steps taken
Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Kennedy098 said:


> Thank you for your response. If i may ask, firstly, do you mind sharing the check list that a CO looks/ticks before granting a 491 or PR.


Sorry mate, I did search before responding here, but couldn't find. However, below is a SOP / checklist for Student visa grant and I'm sure you will appreciate what is involved in working on a Visa case and it only gets complex when family is involved.



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-211100036-document-released.PDF





Kennedy098 said:


> Secondly, you mentioned that the CO needs to be influenced to make a quick grant. Do you mean the check list you mentioned or something else?


I said CO need not be influenced by PMSOL, or let me put it in another way which is - legal framework does not allow you to influence Case Officers, unless there is a ministerial intervention.



Kennedy098 said:


> Thirdly, Would you know what it means when the 'last update' date keeps on changing in the immi-account when no new evidence is being uploaded?


I wouldn't know that, sorry.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

OP2 said:


> Yes,the medicals /PCC were resubmitted and I got my PR 2 weeks back .


 Wow, thats grt. How much time did it take for the grant after submission of medicals and PCC?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Is it me, or the grants have slowed down on 190?


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

raja1028 said:


> Wow, thats grt. How much time did it take for the grant after submission of medicals and PCC?


It took 30 days post the submission of medicals /PCC


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi Fellow Expats,

I very happy to share that I received my 189 Skilled Independent Visa Grant (Offshore) yesterday on 28th October, 2022. 

Here is my timeline:

ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer (Offshore-India) 90 Points.

05-Apr-2019 : ACS
06-Aug-2019 : PTE-A (S90,L82,W81,R80)
09-Aug-2019 : EOI Submitted - 75 (Age-30,Edu-15,Exp-5,PTE-20,Partner Skills-5)
01-Oct-2019 : EOI Updated - 80 (+5 pts Experience)
16-Nov-2019 : EOI Updated - 85 (+5 pts Spouse English)
24-Jan-2020 : EOI Updated - 90 points (+5 pts NAATI)
13-Mar-2020 : RECEIVED INVITATION
29-Mar-2020 : VISA LODGMENT (All docs except PCC)
08-May-2020 : INDIA PCC
08-June-2020 : MEDICALS
06-May-2022 : RENEWED INDIA PCC for Myself and Wife.
30-Aug-2022 : 1st CO Contact to RENEW Medicals & Provide Evidence of Employment + Bank Statements.
28-Oct-2022 : VISA GRANTED 🎉

I would like to specially thank @NB and the entire expat community for guiding me through this long PR journey. I wish all the best to all the fellow Expats who are waiting for Invite, CO Contact or Grant. 🙏


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

@Ak1801 congratulations. I am in the same boat. Though haven't received Invitation yet even after 2 years of submission.

2613 code group seems slowest in inviting and granting.


----------



## Rizvii (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone!
I am collecting documents to submit to Vetassess for skills assessment under occupation 232311 (Fashion Designer), however, I have below mentioned queries. I will be really really glad if any senior member can guide me. Skills Assessment is a costly thing to do and I do not want to mess it up. 

1. I have worked at 4 different places, with similar job title (Designer and Senior Designer), however, my job description was the same. I requested all 4 employers to provide me detailed experience certificate as per the format, but no one has this policy. After much convincing, they asked me to share the format and contents myself, and if they agree with it, they will print it on the letter head and HR would sign it. Now my question is, since, I am the one writing the content, can all my 4 experience letters can have same content? or would Vetassess consider it wrong?

2. For example, if I get my skill assessment on 31-Dec-2022, and my "date deemed skilled '' comes out to be 01-Jan-2017. Now, I am still employed and working as well in a closely related field and if I lodge my EOI application on 30-Jun-2023, would my total work experience, for the point test purpose, would be considered from 01-Jan-2017 till 31-Dec-2022 or till 30-Jun-2023 (or any other date on which i lodge application, before expiry of skilled assessment), since I am working in the closely related field.

Really hoping to get some answers here. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

ga2au said:


> Is it me, or the grants have slowed down on 190?


Too many invitations, too few grants.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rizvii said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am collecting documents to submit to Vetassess for skills assessment under occupation 232311 (Fashion Designer), however, I have below mentioned queries. I will be really really glad if any senior member can guide me. Skills Assessment is a costly thing to do and I do not want to mess it up.
> 
> 1. I have worked at 4 different places, with similar job title (Designer and Senior Designer), however, my job description was the same. I requested all 4 employers to provide me detailed experience certificate as per the format, but no one has this policy. After much convincing, they asked me to share the format and contents myself, and if they agree with it, they will print it on the letter head and HR would sign it. Now my question is, since, I am the one writing the content, can all my 4 experience letters can have same content? or would Vetassess consider it wrong?
> ...


1. You cannot give the writeup of what you want to the company . The company is supposed to give their version of your RnR 
So if all 4 are identical or even very similar, it will cause issues 
2. If you continue to work in the same job, designation, location, RnR, then you can continue to claim points for experience beyond the assessment date with minimal risk
Cheers


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

189expat said:


> @Ak1801 congratulations. I am in the same boat. Though haven't received Invitation yet even after 2 years of submission.
> 
> 2613 code group seems slowest in inviting and granting.


Thanks mate, wish you all the best for your PR journey!


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

NB said:


> Under the spouse section, upload the new appointment letter, pay slips etc
> If you cannot complete the required tasks, upload a letter explaining the steps you have taken to fulfill them and the likely timeline for completion. Attach evidence to substantiate the steps taken
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Fortunately, I got my PCC verification and dispatch done quickly and will be able to upload it tomorrow without the need to extend time. Now, referring back to my query on supporting/proof documents for spouse job change, I have the Appointment/Offer letter, latest payslips etc. However :

Q1) Does there need to be a new "Employment Reference Letter" as well in the typical ACS format? I wonder if DHA is strict about that "format" of the letter.
Q2) Should all these new docs be notarized ?
Q3) Shall I upload bank statements as well to backup the payslips ?

I wish to leave no stone unturned you see. 


=======================================
ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
ACS Applied: 15-August-2019
ACS Positive Result : 17-September-2019 (AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing)
PTE (1st attempt): PTE Superior 90-85-90-90
Spouse ACS Positive for 261212 Web Developer(STSOL) and PTE Competitive
EOI 190 NSW SkillSelect submitted: 90 Points on 17- November-2019
Pre-Invite: 04-March-2020.
Application/Nomination Submitted: 06-March-2020
Final Invite: 12-March-2020
PCC Submitted/Received: 16-March-2020/20-March-2020
Medicals Completed: 20-March-2020
190 Lodged (NSW) : 23-March-2020
First CO Contact: 24-Oct-2022 Requested to re-do PCC, Medicals and Form-80
=======================================


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

Ak1801 said:


> Hi Fellow Expats,
> 
> I very happy to share that I received my 189 Skilled Independent Visa Grant (Offshore) yesterday on 28th October, 2022.
> 
> ...


Hey, Congrats on your grant. I'm on similar boat that you are in and re-uploading new PCC, new medicals , Form-80 and spouse job change evidence. If you happen to see this message, could you clarify:

1) What were the evidence of employment letters that you provided to DHA?
2) Did you notarize the NEW evidence of employment documents ?
3) Also, did you specifically ask for Employment reference format with job roles/responsibilities (typical to ACS format) from your employer or just the Offer letter was submitted?

Thanks!


----------



## Bezdu (11 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> PMSOL is only priority *processing *applicants belonging to certain occupation list and does not mean priority* grants. *
> You need to understand that the Case Officer cares two hoots about what is your occupation as he is only validating how well the application ticks all the boxes related to the Visa type. If you can see some of the Visa rejection letters, the clauses listed should give you a clue as to how comprehensive visa processing is.
> 
> Having said that, two nurse applications, applied together may have grants so far apart, purely due to individual circumstances, which could be but not limited to conciseness of the documents, ease of background verification, including character, financial etc.....
> ...


Great info fugitive_4u, thanks. 

So at the end of the day, who makes the final decision if CO is just there to tick the boxes? Just curious. Will the application be sent to a higher ranked officer to approve or something?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Got my grant on 14 Nov 2022, after almost 47 months of wait.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Bezdu said:


> Great info fugitive_4u, thanks.
> 
> So at the end of the day, who makes the final decision if CO is just there to tick the boxes? Just curious. Will the application be sent to a higher ranked officer to approve or something?


Have no idea my friend as I have not gone through the SOP myself. I'm sure the information is buried somewhere if you either look through the SOP or Migration Act.


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

Agronomist said:


> Got my grant on 14 Nov 2022, after almost 47 months of wait.


Hi, Congratulations,


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

Good day all, I urgently need a query answered please. 

Today I got an email titled "*IMMI Ackn of Valid Application - Post Lodgement XXXXXX *" . This was basically an information message about my new born (born 22-May-2021) being listed as a valid applicant in the visa application with a PDF attachment of the summary. That's great BUT when I logged into IMMI and under Health Assessment I could see that against the new born's name, it now states "*Health examination required*" .

Question:* Should I go ahead and generate HAPID for the new born and carry out medicals OR wait for CO to contact/generate HAPID ?*

My rant: What's really frustrating is that we (spouse and I) just re-did our medicals a week ago as per a previous CO contact only a month ago_ (s56 request for more info)_. There was no info about doing medicals for new born in that particular communication. Reason - At that time, my new born was not listed as a valid applicant even though I had submitted passport details all the way back last year. Anyways, it would be great if someone could answer my query above. My guess is that I will have to generate HAPID and schedule medicals for new-born before CO contact but am not completely sure at this stage.

Thanks in advance for response!


TIMELINE for reference:
=======================================
ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
ACS Applied: 15-August-2019
ACS Positive Result : 17-September-2019 (AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing)
PTE (1st attempt): PTE Superior 90-85-90-90
Spouse ACS Positive for 261212 Web Developer(STSOL) and PTE Competitive
EOI 190 NSW SkillSelect submitted: 90 Points on 17- November-2019
Pre-Invite: 04-March-2020.
Application/Nomination Submitted: 06-March-2020
Final Invite: 12-March-2020
PCC Submitted/Received: 16-March-2020/20-March-2020
Medicals Completed: 20-March-2020
190 Lodged (NSW) : 23-March-2020
First CO Contact: 24-Oct-2022 Requested to re-do PCC, Medicals of Spouse and Me, and Form-80
Responded with all completion : 15-Nov-2022
Received Ack of New Born as Valid Applicant: 21-Nov-2022
=======================================


----------



## Raykor (2 mo ago)

ace911turbo said:


> Good day all, I urgently need a query answered please.
> 
> Today I got an email titled "*IMMI Ackn of Valid Application - Post Lodgement XXXXXX *" . This was basically an information message about my new born (born 22-May-2021) being listed as a valid applicant in the visa application with a PDF attachment of the summary. That's great BUT when I logged into IMMI and under Health Assessment I could see that against the new born's name, it now states "*Health examination required*" .
> 
> ...


As far as I am aware for 190 visa, you need to complete all the health examinations when they show as required on the IMMI account. 
Your processing is stalled until you complete the health examination. You should not wait for a CO contact as your account clearly states Health Examination Required.
Even though I had applied for 190 as a single occupant, I was assuming a case officer will be assigned irrespective of my account saying medical examination required.
However once the medical was completed and updated on IMMI account, the Health Assessment section showed the message, Medical is completed and a Case officer will now be assigned based on processing timelines.
I would suggest you to generate the HAP ID and get the medicals done asap for your child.
CO will not look into your application as there is an action pending from you on your IMMI account.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raykor said:


> As far as I am aware for 190 visa, you need to complete all the health examinations when they show as required on the IMMI account.
> Your processing is stalled until you complete the health examination. You should not wait for a CO contact as your account clearly states Health Examination Required.
> Even though I had applied for 190 as a single occupant, I was assuming a case officer will be assigned irrespective of my account saying medical examination required.
> However once the medical was completed and updated on IMMI account, the Health Assessment section showed the message, Medical is completed and a Case officer will now be assigned based on processing timelines.
> ...


Agree with this 
Cheers


----------



## GKendall85 (May 31, 2016)

Hello all. Our journey started some time ago. After doing WHVs in Australia in 2011-2013 we then returned home and retrained (me doing a degree in accounting, my wife nursing) in order to give ourselves the best opportunity to emigrate.

We lodged our first EOI back in 2019. Which already felt like a long journey. We got no invite, as invitations dried up pre-pandemic. Then the pandemic struck. In May this year, now parents, we took the decision to draw a line under our dream and focus on the UK. Then in August we received an invite out of the blue for a 189 - only once all of our documents (skills assessments and PTEs) had expired.

Since August we have re-sat our PTEs and now have fresh skills assesments and a new EOI lodged. Excited - but worried that it might be anmother false dawn.

Do we expect another invitation round this year? I don't think there has ever been one in November/December - So maybe late January is the most likely?


----------



## Eliav29 (2 mo ago)

GKendall85 said:


> Hello all. Our journey started some time ago. After doing WHVs in Australia in 2011-2013 we then returned home and retrained (me doing a degree in accounting, my wife nursing) in order to give ourselves the best opportunity to emigrate.
> 
> We lodged our first EOI back in 2019. Which already felt like a long journey. We got no invite, as invitations dried up pre-pandemic. Then the pandemic struck. In May this year, now parents, we took the decision to draw a line under our dream and focus on the UK. Then in August we received an invite out of the blue for a 189 - only once all of our documents (skills assessments and PTEs) had expired.
> 
> ...


Nominations for 190 are being given to applicants with as "low" as 75 or 80 points including state nomination, and if you are in healthcare or any other of the critical sectors, go for it and lodge an EOI for each state you'd like to live in.

I'm offshore, 80 points, teaching occupation, and although I missed the early October 189 draw, I've been invited for the 190 by NSW, QLD and VIC in a matter of 2 weeks. 190 is PR and it is as good and valid as the 189 visa. Nevertheless, there will be for sure another 189 invitation round... but nobody knows when. In the meantime, my best advice would be to lodge EOIs for the 190 in those states you're most interested in... if you're in healthcare you can afford to choose.


----------



## prograceing (2 mo ago)

Hi I have a pending 407 application. However, I got a pre invite for 190 VIC. If ever this pushes through and I get a final invite for visa, this means I have to apply OFFSHORE? Since I was selected when I was offshore.

What if I suddenly get my 407 and I still cant lodge 190, can I lodge it when I arrive there instead?


----------



## rick0123 (2 mo ago)

Bezdu said:


> Well I have uploaded all the possible documents as a nurse too and have been waiting since July. Yet random nurses with a lot less points, even without jobs get their grants in a span of a month. Literally monkeys in immigration.


this is the most self-entitled nurse I have ever seen here. You may need to reflect your life choices when you call people in immigration as "monkeys". Probably its best if you do not migrate here in aus at all


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

Raykor said:


> As far as I am aware for 190 visa, you need to complete all the health examinations when they show as required on the IMMI account.
> Your processing is stalled until you complete the health examination. You should not wait for a CO contact as your account clearly states Health Examination Required.
> Even though I had applied for 190 as a single occupant, I was assuming a case officer will be assigned irrespective of my account saying medical examination required.
> However once the medical was completed and updated on IMMI account, the Health Assessment section showed the message, Medical is completed and a Case officer will now be assigned based on processing timelines.
> ...


Thanks. I completed the Health examination of my new born today and waiting for further communication.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

prograceing said:


> Hi I have a pending 407 application. However, I got a pre invite for 190 VIC. If ever this pushes through and I get a final invite for visa, this means I have to apply OFFSHORE? Since I was selected when I was offshore.
> 
> What if I suddenly get my 407 and I still cant lodge 190, can I lodge it when I arrive there instead?


Answer is YES, 190 Visa can be lodged either from onshore/offshore. If applying onshore you just need to make sure you have a valid visa allowing you to do so which 407 visa should.


----------



## prograceing (2 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Answer is YES, 190 Visa can be lodged either from onshore/offshore. If applying onshore you just need to make sure you have a valid visa allowing you to do so which 407 visa should.


Thank you so much for this clarification!


----------



## rick0123 (2 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> PMSOL is only priority *processing *applicants belonging to certain occupation list and does not mean priority* grants. *
> You need to understand that the Case Officer cares two hoots about what is your occupation as he is only validating how well the application ticks all the boxes related to the Visa type. If you can see some of the Visa rejection letters, the clauses listed should give you a clue as to how comprehensive visa processing is.
> 
> Having said that, two nurse applications, applied together may have grants so far apart, purely due to individual circumstances, which could be but not limited to conciseness of the documents, ease of background verification, including character, financial etc.....
> ...


I tried searching for the pdf in this forum but couldn't find any. Could you provide the link of it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rick0123 said:


> I tried searching for the pdf in this forum but couldn't find any. Could you provide the link of it?


It’s history now
PMSOL no longer exists 
Cheers


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

Hello all,

I have an ACS evaluation (261313) and English scores that will expire by January/February 2023. I have already requested for ACS re-assessment (I haven't changed jobs) and planning to give my PTE-A early December. Given that there are pre-invites from VIC, which is my target state, I wanted to check if its okay if I lodge an EOI with my current assessment and English scores - which gives me 90 points. If I update the EOI when the new assessment and English scores come in, will it affect the application I put in liveinmelbourne?


----------



## Eliav29 (2 mo ago)

190 visa application lodged yesterday 28th of November, health examinations completed just today. Now it's just a matter of waiting for the -hopefully- good news


----------



## Lera (4 mo ago)

For 189 visa, do I need to upload form 80. ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lera said:


> For 189 visa, do I need to upload form 80. ?


Most applicants do it voluntarily 
You can take your own decision 
Cheers


----------



## anwar100 (Apr 26, 2017)

mission65points said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have an ACS evaluation (261313) and English scores that will expire by January/February 2023. I have already requested for ACS re-assessment (I haven't changed jobs) and planning to give my PTE-A early December. Given that there are pre-invites from VIC, which is my target state, I wanted to check if its okay if I lodge an EOI with my current assessment and English scores - which gives me 90 points. If I update the EOI when the new assessment and English scores come in, will it affect the application I put in liveinmelbourne?


You can make an eoi presently. Just make sure to update it before the assessment expires.
English scores are valid for 3 years for Aus immi, fyi.


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

2613* seems on lowest priority atm. In the last 2 years, there was hardly any invite in this category. Pending grants since 2018 and 2019 are being cleared now.


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi there guys, My child who was born post lodgment of the 190 has been listed as a valid applicant in IMMI after CO analyzed the change in circumstances procedure along with the necessary documents (passport, birth certificate etc). The HAPID was generated and Health examination successfully completed this week. Now coming to my question: In IMMI "Attach documents" section under my child's name, I see that there is option to attach documents. Currently I have not attached any documents specifically under child's section . (Obviously all documents attached only against myself and spouse relevant sections as child was not conceived during lodgment time in 2020). *I'm just curious/wondering if I should pro-actively still attach any docs like child passport / birth certificate AGAIN even though it was already attached during the "Change of circumstances" evidence ? *CO has not specifically asked for attaching any documents for child at the moment. 

My motivation to ask this question is simply due to the fact that it states "0 attachments received out of 60 maximum" against the child section which visually is not pleasing for someone assessing the application. 

Or I am just being too cynical about this entirely! 

Thoughts ?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ace911turbo said:


> Hi there guys, My child who was born post lodgment of the 190 has been listed as a valid applicant in IMMI after CO analyzed the change in circumstances procedure along with the necessary documents (passport, birth certificate etc). The HAPID was generated and Health examination successfully completed this week. Now coming to my question: In IMMI "Attach documents" section under my child's name, I see that there is option to attach documents. Currently I have not attached any documents specifically under child's section . (Obviously all documents attached only against myself and spouse relevant sections as child was not conceived during lodgment time in 2020). *I'm just curious/wondering if I should pro-actively still attach any docs like child passport / birth certificate AGAIN even though it was already attached during the "Change of circumstances" evidence ? *CO has not specifically asked for attaching any documents for child at the moment.
> 
> My motivation to ask this question is simply due to the fact that it states "0 attachments received out of 60 maximum" against the child section which visually is not pleasing for someone assessing the application.
> 
> ...


Upload the passport and birth certificate 
Also the medicals test completed evidence if any 
Cheers


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

NB said:


> Upload the passport and birth certificate
> Also the medicals test completed evidence if any
> Cheers


Thank you for the prompt response! Much appreciated.


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello.

We will be moving to Melbourne in a few months. What documents should we bring? This will be our first entry. Thanks for the help!

Visa: 190
Country: Philippines


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

Hi all,
What is the expected processing time for visa 189 for offshore applicants? does anybody got the grant recently?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saj93 said:


> Hi all,
> What is the expected processing time for visa 189 for offshore applicants? does anybody got the grant recently?


They are clearing the backlog fast
Quite a few 2019 applicants have been given grants recently all offshore 
Cheers


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> They are clearing the backlog fast
> Quite a few 2019 applicants have been given grants recently all offshore
> Cheers


I lodged my visa recently (15/10/2022), Should I expect the grant on the upcoming months? or more than a year?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saj93 said:


> I lodged my visa recently (15/10/2022), Should I expect the grant on the upcoming months? or more than a year?


No one can predict
Cheers


----------



## Eliav29 (2 mo ago)

I've received my 190 visa* grant* today, and I lodged it on the 28th of November... wow! literally 7 days. Didn't even upload the form 80 yet!
I think it helped the fact that I did the health examinations less than 24 hr after lodging the application and that I had a previous grant from a Work & Holiday visa (although I didn't activate it and now it is overwritten by this grant), so there was already some background check done.


----------



## SidR (Feb 19, 2021)

I got request for medicals and biometrics the very same day that I submitted my application (491). Hoping and praying for equally swift grant.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Any Relevant Post for Post visa grant preparation and infos about travel, settlement @NB , Thanks


----------



## jeffreyyip (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi,
I would like to know if it is possible to receive two nomination from the same state. I received 491 visa nomination from NSW some time ago and now as they are sending invitation below the published points scores. I have not yet submitted my application on immiAccount.

Would NSW consider sending another invitation, namely 190, if I send an email to request?
Will it have any negative impact on the existing nomination if such request is refused?
I have another skill assessment under the same group. is it possible receive another nomination from NSW with the other skill assessment?

Thank you so much for reading this. Appreciate your advice 
@NB


----------



## Florish (Jul 14, 2019)

Eliav29 said:


> I've received my 190 visa* grant* today, and I lodged it on the 28th of November... wow! literally 7 days. Didn't even upload the form 80 yet!
> I think it helped the fact that I did the health examinations less than 24 hr after lodging the application and that I had a previous grant from a Work & Holiday visa (although I didn't activate it and now it is overwritten by this grant), so there was already some background check done.


Congrats! Amazing news.
Which state and what visa subclass?


----------



## Im-on-my-way (1 mo ago)

Eliav29 said:


> I've received my 190 visa* grant* today, and I lodged it on the 28th of November... wow! literally 7 days. Didn't even upload the form 80 yet!
> I think it helped the fact that I did the health examinations less than 24 hr after lodging the application and that I had a previous grant from a Work & Holiday visa (although I didn't activate it and now it is overwritten by this grant), so there was already some background check done.


this is crazy! I applied for my 190 back in Feb 2020! And I’m still waiting 🙈


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jeffreyyip said:


> Hi,
> I would like to know if it is possible to receive two nomination from the same state. I received 491 visa nomination from NSW some time ago and now as they are sending invitation below the published points scores. I have not yet submitted my application on immiAccount.
> 
> Would NSW consider sending another invitation, namely 190, if I send an email to request?
> ...


Generally the states don’t send out invites again to applicants who refuse an invite
You can email and ask them
There’s a chance that you may get another invite as it’s under a different Anzsco code and NSW will probably not link the 2 application 
Cheers


----------



## jeffreyyip (Jan 6, 2020)

NB said:


> Generally the states don’t send out invites again to applicants who refuse an invite
> You can email and ask them
> There’s a chance that you may get another invite as it’s under a different Anzsco code and NSW will probably not link the 2 application
> Cheers


Thank you so much for your prompt reply.
Can I submit another eoi for NSW 190 under different Anzsco code and wait for pre-invite then send an email for clarification? Or I should just send an email to ask before submitting another eoi?
I am not sure if I will ever get another pre-invite email for 190 because I already got 491 nomination and was asked to apply within 60 days on immiAccount. Even though it will be a different eoi and diffrerent Anzsco code.

Thank you once again for your advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jeffreyyip said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt reply.
> Can I submit another eoi for NSW 190 under different Anzsco code and wait for pre-invite then send an email for clarification? Or I should just send an email to ask before submitting another eoi?
> I am not sure if I will ever get another pre-invite email for 190 because I already got 491 nomination and was asked to apply within 60 days on immiAccount. Even though it will be a different eoi and diffrerent Anzsco code.
> 
> Thank you once again for your advice.


I have no personal experience about the chances of getting a second invite after refusing the first
If they are in different Anzsco codes, my guess would be you may get
Consult a Mara agent for more clarity 
Cheers


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi All,

Can I know the difference between NSW 491 Pathway 1 and Pathway 2 advantages , will it be an advantage to apply directly to RDA (Pathway 1) rather than waiting for invitation (Pathway2) for offshore applicant. Thanks


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Finally it's time for me to post about my Grant.

After starting this thread in 2020 and also being a part of multiple WhatsApp groups and forums for Management Consultants.

Got our Grant yesterday. 

Family of 4 : NSW 190
Applied December 2019
CO October 2022
Uploaded PCC, did medicals and uploaded Employment Proofs by 2nd November
Grant on 13 December 1039am IST
224711 Management Consultant 

Planning to make the first trip in end June / start July but not moving base from India as of now.

Thanks to forum members and folks such as NB who drive these discussions and provide clarity.

Hope the PR is safe for life after I make the first landing and come back to India. Anything I need to do more to keep it safe, happy to get guidance.

Thanks 🙏


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Finally it's time for me to post about my Grant.
> 
> After starting this thread in 2020 and also being a part of multiple WhatsApp groups and forums for Management Consultants.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Finally it's time for me to post about my Grant.
> 
> After starting this thread in 2020 and also being a part of multiple WhatsApp groups and forums for Management Consultants.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Bahlv!!!


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Dear Friends,
One of my friends, who got 489 grant as dependent, but she got divorced after the date of grant. Will she be eligible for 887 in future after moving to Australia. Will she able to bring his second husband to Australia as her dependent. She is taking care of two kids and they are with her in Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Dear Friends,
> One of my friends, who got 489 grant as dependent, but she got divorced after the date of grant. Will she be eligible for 887 in future after moving to Australia. Will she able to bring his second husband to Australia as her dependent. She is taking care of two kids and they are with her in Australia.


Consult a Mara agent to recheck her 489 status and 887 application viability
DHA may consider it a sham marriage done only for the visa
It may become a serious issue if not tackled properly 
Cheers


----------



## anwar100 (Apr 26, 2017)

Does anyone know how long is the Christmas break usually for DHA? I'm assuming they will be closed for 2 weeks.


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

anwar100 said:


> Does anyone know how long is the Christmas break usually for DHA? I'm assuming they will be closed for 2 weeks.


Heard they won't close for the Christmas


----------



## Nam Ho (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I am not sure this is the right place to ask your advice but I am quite confused to claim points for my educational qualifications. Any comments on what I will claim? Thank you very much.

So, I got a Ph.D. degree in Physics in Australia. Now I check the points table for Visa 189 https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-table

20 points for Educational qualifications (A Doctorate from an Australian educational institution or a Doctorate from another educational institution, that is of a recognised standard.). I think I am sure for this one.
10 points for Specialist education qualification (A Masters degree by research or a Doctorate degree from an Australian educational institution that included at least 2 academic years study  in a relevant field. ). I think I am sure to get points for this one.
5 points for Australian study requirement (Meet the Australian study requirement. You must have at least 1 degree, diploma or trade qualification from an Australian educational institution that meets the Australian study requirement. ). This one is quite not clear for me. I feel a bit an overlap here. The 10 points are already for a degree obtained from Australia. Why there are another 5 points here? Sorry if these questions are easy for you but my understanding here is not clear. Does a PhD in STEM in Australia bring you total 35 points? that's great isn't it.

Thank you a lot for any comments.


----------



## anwar100 (Apr 26, 2017)

As you're a PhD, you can claim all 35 points (20+10+5).


----------



## Nam Ho (Jul 29, 2020)

anwar100 said:


> As you're a PhD, you can claim all 35 points (20+10+5).


Thanks a lot for your comment.


----------



## immi_canz (May 6, 2021)

Hello All,

My visa lodgment was in Dec 2019. I got CO contact on Oct 2022 and submitted all documents (PCC, Medicals for me and spouse, child's passport). We informed department about the newborn (5 months) with form 1022, birth certificate etc. however they haven't asked for child's health assessment. Immiaccount shows my name and spouse's name. It doesn't show up child's name in the application.

My Immiaccount still shows initial assessment, what would you recommend getting child's name added to the application and for child's health assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

immi_canz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My visa lodgment was in Dec 2019. I got CO contact on Oct 2022 and submitted all documents (PCC, Medicals for me and spouse, child's passport). We informed department about the newborn (5 months) with form 1022, birth certificate etc. however they haven't asked for child's health assessment. Immiaccount shows my name and spouse's name. It doesn't show up child's name in the application.
> 
> My Immiaccount still shows initial assessment, what would you recommend getting child's name added to the application and for child's health assessment?


You should have filled up the FORM 1436
Do it asap
Cheers


----------



## immi_canz (May 6, 2021)

NB said:


> You should have filled up the FORM 1436
> Do it asap
> Cheers


Thanks @NB I would request our consultant to assist us in filling out form 1436. Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

immi_canz said:


> Thanks @NB I would request our consultant to assist us in filling out form 1436. Thanks for your quick reply.


You have gone through a Mara agent?
I am surprised that he didn’t upload the form 1436
Cheers


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

NB said:


> You should have filled up the FORM 1436
> Do it asap
> Cheers


Interesting. I did not had to do that (Form 1436) for my new-born but the CO validated the new applicant as "valid" and listed the child along with me and spouse under the list of valid applicants. Also health check was done too. The only upload I did for new-born was "Notification of Change in circumstances" using Form 1022 (and Birth Certificate , Passport). Question : Should I still upload that Form 1436 under my child's document upload section ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ace911turbo said:


> Interesting. I did not had to do that (Form 1436) for my new-born but the CO validated the new applicant as "valid" and listed the child along with me and spouse under the list of valid applicants. Also health check was done too. The only upload I did for new-born was "Notification of Change in circumstances" using Form 1022 (and Birth Certificate , Passport). Question : Should I still upload that Form 1436 under my child's document upload section ?


If the baby is already added to your application and all checks completed, then there is no need to upload the form 1436
Cheers


----------



## Chaitanya M (2 mo ago)

bahlv said:


> Finally it's time for me to post about my Grant.
> 
> After starting this thread in 2020 and also being a part of multiple WhatsApp groups and forums for Management Consultants.
> 
> ...


HI Bahlv! Congratulations on your grant. I'm initiating the PR process for the same ANZSCO code (224711). I was wondering if you would be able to spare few minutes for a conversation on your experience and help me by in clarifying few doubts regarding the process. Thank you!


----------



## LeahJJJ (25 d ago)

Hi! I am about to lodge my visa application for PR 190 NSW and I have two questions if anyone could please help?

1) My UK police check is taking ages to arrive due to such bad postal strikes in the UK right now. (It’s been nearly 3 weeks) Can I lodge application and pay now to then attach my letter once it comes through at a later date? I am keen to get my HAP ID to get my medical booked asap as 30 days have already gone by. 

2) At no point have I been asked to complete a Form 80 - is this advised? If so when and where do I attach? Thanks so much!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LeahJJJ said:


> Hi! I am about to lodge my visa application for PR 190 NSW and I have two questions if anyone could please help?
> 
> 1) My UK police check is taking ages to arrive due to such bad postal strikes in the UK right now. (It’s been nearly 3 weeks) Can I lodge application and pay now to then attach my letter once it comes through at a later date? I am keen to get my HAP ID to get my medical booked asap as 30 days have already gone by.
> 
> 2) At no point have I been asked to complete a Form 80 - is this advised? If so when and where do I attach? Thanks so much!!


1. Go ahead and apply. Upload the pcc as and when you get it
2. Most applicants voluntarily upload the Form 80 as they are invariably asked for it
You can upload it under security section, if you decide to fill it 
Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Chaitanya M said:


> HI Bahlv! Congratulations on your grant. I'm initiating the PR process for the same ANZSCO code (224711). I was wondering if you would be able to spare few minutes for a conversation on your experience and help me by in clarifying few doubts regarding the process. Thank you!


DM me your WhatsApp number. I run a group, will add you.


----------



## Chaitanya M (2 mo ago)

bahlv said:


> DM me your WhatsApp number. I run a group, will add you.


 Just did. Thank you!


----------



## LeahJJJ (25 d ago)

NB said:


> 1. Go ahead and apply. Upload the pcc as and when you get it
> 2. Most applicants voluntarily upload the Form 80 as they are invariably asked for it
> You can upload it under security section, if you decide to fill it
> Cheers


Amazing! Thank you so much for replying so quickly! I shall apply this eve!


----------



## immi_canz (May 6, 2021)

ace911turbo said:


> Interesting. I did not had to do that (Form 1436) for my new-born but the CO validated the new applicant as "valid" and listed the child along with me and spouse under the list of valid applicants. Also health check was done too. The only upload I did for new-born was "Notification of Change in circumstances" using Form 1022 (and Birth Certificate , Passport). Question : Should I still upload that Form 1436 under my child's document upload section ?


Yes, my application had the baby added (before checking with consultant) without form 1436. Our consultant had filled out form 1022 (with Birth certificate, passport)


----------



## cris4 (24 d ago)

I submitted my EOI today for NSW 190.

Code: 212411
Total points 90 (including State Nomination points).
What are my chances to get an invite and the estimated time it would take?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cris4 said:


> I submitted my EOI today for NSW 190.
> 
> Code: 212411
> Total points 90 (including State Nomination points).
> What are my chances to get an invite and the estimated time it would take?


It’s not a common Anzsco code
Hard to find any information 
Cheers


----------



## abdullah.durrani (1 mo ago)

Look what I found on DHA website for 189 visa

QUOTE
Processing Time

25% of applications: 74 Days
50% of applications: 80 Days
75% of applications: 88 Days
90% of applications: 3 Months
UNQUOTE

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-independent-189


----------



## NeverSayDie (3 mo ago)

abdullah.durrani said:


> Look what I found on DHA website for 189 visa
> 
> QUOTE
> Processing Time
> ...


That's great news indeed. The number of days is counted from the day the visa application is lodged. So that means whoever for invitation in Oct round and lodged application is likely to get it by February. Great


----------



## anwar100 (Apr 26, 2017)

abdullah.durrani said:


> Look what I found on DHA website for 189 visa
> 
> QUOTE
> Processing Time
> ...


I lodged on 27th September. I know a guy he lodged on 14th Sep and still waiting. As welcoming this news is, worries me a little as well. 5 days to go for my wait to reach 3 months. 🫠 Looking forward to an important email, to say the least.


----------



## climax077 (1 mo ago)

Hi! Any new 190 Visa Grants from this group? I’ve heard the average minimum processing/waiting time for 190 is increased to 6 months.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello,

I received an invitation from NSW on Dec 27th. Upon logging in to SkillSelect, I used the 'Apply Visa' button in order to lodge my application. I was directed to ImmiAccount where I created a login id. I started filling out all the details and after completing a few pages, I logged out in order to come back and continue later. When I logged back in to ImmiAccount, my incomplete application is missing and when I clicked on the 'Create New Application' link, I don't see the option to select Visa 190. I reached out to the DHA and they advised me to reach out to the ImmiAccount Technical team using their online form. I have already done that. Is anyone else facing the same issue? I have heard that several 189/190 applicants are facing the same issue. 

Kind Regards,

AJ


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

climax077 said:


> Hi! Any new 190 Visa Grants from this group? I’ve heard the average minimum processing/waiting time for 190 is increased to 6 months.


Three grants have been reported on Immitracker today.
Two yesterday.


----------



## ozpaul (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi all,
My family and I have finally received the 190 visa.
Over the moon, so much to think about.

😃😃


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

ozpaul said:


> Hi all,
> My family and I have finally received the 190 visa.
> Over the moon, so much to think about.
> 
> 😃😃


Congrats.
Can you please share the timeline?
Thanks.


----------



## prograceing (2 mo ago)

Hi guys, got my 190 visa grant today! Good luck and thanks to all those who answered my questions.  

EOI & ROI: 10 November 2022
Pre-invite / Nomination application: 22 November 2022
Final invite / Nomination approval: 12 December 2022
Lodged visa: 19 December 2022
Medical (HIV test): 26 December 2022
Medical cleared: 29 December 2022
Visa grant: 11 January 2023


----------



## Beetutor (9 d ago)

prograceing said:


> Hi guys, got my 190 visa grant today! Good luck and thanks to all those who answered my questions.
> 
> EOI & ROI: 10 November 2022
> Pre-invite / Nomination application: 22 November 2022
> ...


First of all congratulations.
Secondly, mind if I ask you the occupation


----------



## prograceing (2 mo ago)

Beetutor said:


> First of all congratulations.
> Secondly, mind if I ask you the occupation


Thank you!
Retail Pharmacist


----------



## Beetutor (9 d ago)

prograceing said:


> Thank you!
> Retail Pharmacist


Healthcare. Makes sense


----------



## Complicatednew (3 mo ago)

My partner got invite from NSW 190 as Secondary School Teacher (offshore). How long are they taking to process grants for teachers from offshore nowadays?

Cheers.


----------



## skreddy08 (Sep 2, 2020)

Can someone please share how long does Victorian Government takes to confirm 190 visa nominations. We received ITA on 05-01-2023 and application submitted on 06-01-2023.


----------



## rajeevranjan (Oct 20, 2021)

prograceing said:


> Hi guys, got my 190 visa grant today! Good luck and thanks to all those who answered my questions.
> 
> EOI & ROI: 10 November 2022
> Pre-invite / Nomination application: 22 November 2022
> ...


Congratulations and all the best for AUZ life, 

Do you not need to have PCC ??


----------



## prograceing (2 mo ago)

rajeevranjan said:


> Congratulations and all the best for AUZ life,
> 
> Do you not need to have PCC ??


Thank you!
I provided PCC. I previously got PCC for my 407, I used that for my 190 application too.


----------



## ozpaul (Jan 26, 2015)

raja1028 said:


> Congrats.
> Can you please share the timeline?
> Thanks.




*TIMELINE*

EOI 13-09-2019 
PRE-INVITE 21-11-2019
ITA 24-01-2020 
VISA LODGED 04-02-20
HC 17/2/2020
PCC 10/2/2020
CO CONTACT for updated pc and he 03/22
HC 04/22
PC 04/22
CO CONTACT 2 sept 2022
CO CONTACT 3 nov 2022

VISA GRANTED 06/01/2023


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

Hey All,

With immense joy, I want to let you know that my family of 3 has got the grant letter today (SN 190 Offshore). A long journey that actually started back in 2019 has an exciting conclusion  I would like to thank Expatforum and forum members (special mention to NB) and everyone else for those quick responses to my queries. I'm pretty confident that everyone else awaiting the same will get it very soon. My timeline is below:

=======================================
Visa lodged on March 2020 with 90 pts.

ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
Total Points: 90
ACS Applied: 15-August-2019
ACS Positive Result : 17-September-2019 (AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing)
PTE (1st attempt): PTE Superior 90-85-90-90
Spouse ACS Positive for 261212 Web Developer(STSOL) and PTE Competitive
EOI 190 NSW SkillSelect submitted: 90 Points on 17- November-2019
Pre-Invite: 04-March-2020.
Application/Nomination Submitted: 06-March-2020
Final Invite: 12-March-2020
PCC Submitted/Received: 16-March-2020/20-March-2020
Medicals Completed: 20-March-2020
190 Lodged (NSW) : 23-March-2020
<--PANDEMIC DELAY -->
First CO Contact s56: 24-Oct-2022 Requested to re-do PCC, Medicals and Form-80
Second CO Contact: 21-Nov-2022 Ack of listing newborn child as valid applicant.
Child medicals completed: 02-Dec-2022
GRANT LETTER NOTIFICATION: 13-JAN-2022 
=======================================

Cheers!


----------

